# Guys ACU : Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and fairy dust to you all      

  

Rachel x


----------



## elmogoode (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 

Even though I am 1 weeks into my 2WW i have only just discovered this website!!

Just wanted a bit of advice. I've been getting pulling pains like my period is going to start the last few days and today just started feeling sick when I was driving. Do you think that these are side effects from the progesteerone pesseries


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello elmogoode, welcome to the thread.  I'm not sure if it's a side effect.  I am on day 4 of cyclogest and I have pains in my abdomen which feel a bit like 'pulling pains' but I wonder if it could be trapped wind.  Apparently trapped wind can be a side effect if you take them rectally, but I've been taking them through the front door as that's what Guy's said to do.  They think it gets absorbed better that way.  I haven't been feeling sick though.

If you want more ladies to ask, try the cycle buddies thread.  I am on July/August but there's not many yet on 2ww on that thread, you may find more 2ww'ers on June/July perhaps?  Anyhow, July/August has lots of ladies to chat to.
Mrs Rock x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Mrs Rock & Hibiscuss how did ET go today (hope it went well for you )

Jasmine Good luck for your 9 week scan tomorrow

Natalie hope you're feeling ok and your cramps are not too bad now

Clomidia good luck with the sniffing and starting your tx 

Elmogoode welcome to the board - I am also on 2ww and have been feeling tired, had headaces & period like pains on & off. Emotionally I'm finding, it really difficult so am trying to keep busy. Unlike last tx I'm going to try & wait until OTD to test which feels like ages away.

Hello to anyone I may have forgotten 

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone... nice to see a new thread  

elmogoode, welcome to the boards! I personally think cyclogest gives you all sorts of side effects, so I couldn't speculate either way! I find if you have twinges you start thinking it could be a bad sign, if you don't have twinges, you're also thinking it's a bad sign... well, I think that way anyway! I wish you well for the rest of the 2ww. 

How are our other 2ww'ers? MrsRock, Hib, smarie?? Any news? Are you going  yet? (joking!!) 

Nataliek, hope you're doing ok? 
Jasmine, good luck for your scan... 

Everyone else, big hello and  

Drugs are sorted so I start down-reg on Monday


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey all
I am not a 2wwer yet!  They called today and said our 6 embies were doing well and they want to wait until Saturday and do a blastocyst transfer.  Exciting!

Clomidia, glad you get to start again soon, good luck!


----------



## elmogoode (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice very much appreciated and good Luck to everyone too....

Still feel like I'm going crazy   
Got the same nausea today feels a bit like sea sickness and had to have a nap on my friends sofa!!!!!!Bless her. I think I have been taking progesterone for 10 days now cannot wait for it to be finished only another week till testing to go!! it's only now starting to drive me mad, esp feeling sick too..

xxxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

MrsRock, that's great news about going to blast!!! Woohoo... good little embies you have there then!  

elmo-g, hope you feel better soon. It really is a headwrecker, isn't it? 

Gals, my prescription included 48 cyclogest!?!    That seems like an awful lot - I think I got 21 last time round... are any of you on double/treble dose??


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Mrs Rock that's fantastic news about your embies!

Clomidia good luck for down regging on Monday- I have been taking 1 cylogest in the morning and 1 at night, the person I spoke to at Guys said it used to be one day until recently.

Elmogoode- sorry to hear you're suffering from sickness during your 2ww I will be glad to finish the cyclogest pessaries too -did you have 2 embies put back?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

pleased to report Blob is still on board and going strong!!   
Im soooooooo relieved .....!! we got some lovely 2 D and 3 D pics and it looks like a teddy bear..... 
still not brave enough to start a ticker until 12 weeks though and have been discharged from ACU today. in a way am sad to leave as they have been brilliant, cant fault them one bit. got to wait 4 weeks now until next scan!! how will i cope!!

*Mrs Rock * - congrats on getting to blast!! fx fx you get some good ones on sat.

*Clomidia* - good luck when things get going again..!! how are you feeling this time? i was on cyclogest morning and evening.

*elmogoode*- good luck for the tww . it really is hard going esp the 2nd week but hang in there and lots of   to you.!!

*Hib * - how are you getting on?
*
Nataliek* - still on cloud 9?? when is 1st scan again??

Happy friday everyone.

Jasmine xx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would drop by and introduce myself, I will hopefully be starting tx at Guys within the next few months and thought it would be nice to join this thread to chat with you ladies and get to know you all!

Clomidia - hello again, glad to hear you start dr on monday - good luck!

Just one quick question, when I had my first tx at Kings College I injected burserlin but I have read quite a lot on here that a lot of ladies are using the nasal spray - are you offered both or is it just the nasal spray that Guys use?  

Sending lots of good luck and   to all you ladies whatever stage you are with tx.

Bye for now.

Mrs Bond


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
welcome to the new home 
Welcome *Mrs Bond-* I am about to start 2nd cycle at Guys (first one has to be abandoned as they though I had a polyp- but I didnt!!) anyway, I start my nasel spays again on the 12th Aug as far as I know they dont offer the injection
I am very excited to be starting again- feel like I have been stop starting for a while now! never thought I would say this but am looking forward to be being told that I can start injections!!!
The guys (excuse the pun) on this chat room have been amazing and so supportive, so glad I found it.  to you all.
Happy weekend (almost)
Lola xxx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Welcome Mrs Bond and elmogoode - how are you both getting on?
Mrs B - I wasn't offered any choices RE the drugs - just issued a schedule and told when to do what with each.

Mrs R - fantastic news about the little embies!!!   Good luck for tomorrow - I am sure it will all go perfectly!

Smarie - sorry to hear you are not feeling great - prob a good idea to keep busy. I went back to work the Monday after Sat transfer, and if I hadn't I don't think I would have been able to think about anything but babies for the whole 2ww!

JASMINE!!!! - Hello lovely - how is your beautiful little one getting on? Did the scan go okay today?

Clomidia - how is tx going this time round? 48 does seem like a LOT of the cyclogest - has anything changed this time round?

Well my cramps are virtually completely gone and I am feeling pretty much 99% normal - in fact, feels like i have loads of endorphins buzzing about my system - hopefully a sign of something good!

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi everyone 

Just a quickie as off out in a minute - I wanted to wish MrsRock good luck today for ET   

Thanks so much for all the feedback on the cyclogest - I was on one-a-day last time (March/April) so it does seem to be the case they've moved to two a day now. I'm kinda glad actually as I was going to ask them if I could up the dosage! 

Natalie, glad to hear you're feeling better! 

MrsBond - good to see you posting here! I hope the weeks fly by til you're ready to go again. I am on the nasal spray too, but perhaps ask them what's available... they may be able to offer you an alternative if you want. 

Jasmine, glad the scan went well. 

Lolaboo, you won't be long behind me on down-regging - I am starting on 3 Aug... I'm also looking forward to it, but dreading the tiredness/headaches on synarel. I'm hoping it won't be too bad - positive thinking eh?! 

Have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello all, thanks for the good luck messages!  Clomidia that was sweet of you.  

Well very good news, we had 1 blast put back today.  We were told we had 4 out of the 6 still progressing, of which one was a v good blastocyst and clearly better than the others.  We were advised to have just that one put back, and we have 2 slightly less good quality blasts being frozen today.  The fourth blast they are not sure about yet, they’re giving it another day and will call me tomorrow to tell me whether it’s good enough to freeze.

I burst into tears when they told us how the blasts were doing, the Dr looked a bit concerned and asked if they were happy tears.  They were tears of utter relief!  And then I immediately started laughing at DH in the hat they make you wear, he looked like a slightly demented chef.  He put it on right away in the meeting with the Drs before I had even got into my gown, he said he was just so happy to have something he could actually do!  Bless him.

OTD is 12th August...Crossing everything including my eyes


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Big welcome to Mrs Bond and Elmogoode,

Mrs Bond...... I DR with Burserelin......I just mentioned in one of the consultations that I wanted burserelin rather than the nasal spray, and they were okay with that.

MrsRock.....Congratulations on getting to blasts.....glad to hear your ET went well......      

Clomidia.....I was prescribed 48 cyclogest's also.....2 aday from EC till OTD.....Wow your starting DR on Monday....


NatalieK....good to hear your feeling so good..... 

Jasmine.....glad to hear that your scan went well..... 

Smarie.....How are you feeling?

AFM
I haven't posted in a while as I have spent the last couple of days being really anxious about the growth of our embies.....anywho we got a call from the lab on Thurs saying that they wanted to take our 4 embies to blasts.....we found out at ET today that 2 had made it (thank GOD) and the lab are going to call us tomorrow to let us know how the other 2 are doing.....I was advised by the consultant and the embryologist that because of my age and other factors that I should have a SET but I opted for 2.....dont think they were to happy with my decision and I was "given some time to think things over".......but I still wanted 2 so they made me sign some forms to say that they had explained all the risks to me etc......

MrsRock.....  about the "hat", my dh actually wanted to go speak to the consultant with it on, dint think he realised just how odd he looked..... 

So I now have 2 precious embies on board.....I feel really delicate .....and have been taking it easy....back to work on Tuesday.... I am going to try and carry on as normal...... so that I dint stress myself out analysing every twinge.....but I might take OTD and the day after off....

  ....please stick little embies....


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hibiscuss and MrsRock, that's great news that you both got to blast! Fingers crossed now, you've done all you can do, just try to take it easy ...   easier said than done! 

I started sniffing this morning, yuk yuk yuk, I'd forgotten about that nasty taste in your throat!!   

Anyway, great, great news here - my fsh has dropped from 11.7 last cycle to 8.4 on this one      Totally thrilled about it!!!


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Clomidia......thank you........so u've started sniffing...... .....I didn't sniff as I used the injections but I've heard about that taste in the back of your mouth.......not nice, what time of the day do you sniff?

I called the clinic today and spoke to the lab......because I keep reading about how people have implantation bleeding and some get really bad cramps when implantation occurs, but I haven't had any of that and I was told that bcos I had blastst put back implantation takes place on day 6ish.....but I have had NO symptoms whatsoever.....apart from sore boobs which I had before ET


The embryologist I spoke to was really direct and honest with me, which is what I really needed,....she told me to step away from my computer and stop worrying......I also asked her about something I read on here about how having a really think lining can be a bad thing (mine was 19. something before EC) but she said this was rubbish.......I hope so......it turns out she did my ICSI and she said the eggs were injected to laughter and singing so I should keep that up and not ruin her good work......that made me  

Can you believe I wanted to test today......I only had ET on sat I need a whole squad of     sent to me and some     , sooooo glad I'm back to work tomorrow.

MrsRock how are you coping with the 2ww......better than me I hope.....   .... 

 to all


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi ladies
Hope all of you are doing ok.

Mrs Rock& Hibiscuss great news that you have your blasts on board fingers crossed for you x

Lolaboo good luck for when you start sniffing on 12th Aug

Elmogoode hope your period pains have eased off.

Clomidia hope you're getting on ok with sniffing

Since ET on 27/7 I have found the 2ww an emotional rollercoaster and have shed a few tears at times. 
This morning at about 11, I couldn't wait any longer I did a First Response 6 day early test. Its been nearly 2 weeks since EC and with DS I had a faint positive by now. I am devastated as it is a BFN  for me. I also have period pains and don't feel pregnant at all. I am glad this is my last IVF as the 2WW is a nightmare I wish you all the luck in the world.
I'll post again on OTD incase a miracle happens
Love SMarie x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I am a bit of an oldie on here but have had a break of about 6 months after my last 0 fertilisation result.  I hope you don't mind me joining you all?  Ive got quite a back history with Guys.

Im back and on day 2 of menopur stimms on a short cycle.  EC looking likely for 21st Aug.  This is a new med for me as Ive always had Gonal F in the past.  Anyone else tried both and noticed a difference?

Smarie, so sorry things aren't looking great, fingers crossed for that miracle or whatever your future holds.  The 2ww is the hardest thing to have to go through, Ive done it several times now and it gets worse each time.

Hibiscuss,           step away!!!!!!  Good luck keeing sane during the 2ww madness.  Same to you Mrs Rock, love the story about the hat ha ha.

Clomidia, Im on day 2 of the sniffers and also not enjoying the throat taste, are you doing a long cycle?  Congrats on the lowered FSH that's brilliant news.  Mine's just over 10 and doesn't seem to want to budge.

Hi Natalie and Jasmine, presume from your posts you are both pregnant?  Congratulations

Elmo, you may have tested by now, I hope all is well.

Lola,  good luck for your next cycle, not long now till you can start.

Tam x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies
I have started brown spotting yesterday 6 days after blast transfer and I also had a small patch of dark red blood.  Nothing today, but this is eactly my usual pattern in the week before AF starts.  Sorry if TMI.  I don't "feel" pregnant at all and we have given up hoping, we are so sad.  OTD is Weds 12 Aug but fully expecting BFN


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
welcome back Tamelia.
Mrs Rock- fingers crossed for 12th- you never know?hope the rest of you are all ok?  
I start my sniffs on Wednesday again- not looking forward to the taste but needs must!
I was in on Friday for a councelling session and we also spoke to one of the embryologists who was very nice and made me feel a bit better ( I am having paranoid thoughts that it gets to EC and they cant find any sperm that is any good- she pointed out that based on my husbands last sample there are still about 150,000 little blighters to choose from!!) She also said on average most women have about 10 eggs collected- but that is not the impression I get from this chatroom.
Also had a call from one of the drs today as I wanted more feedback on my op, as the surgeon mentions a heart shaped uterus- good news is my uterus is fine and I was told not to worry  

I am on the other hand a bit peeved as on Friday I also checked up on what was happening with my meds (just need more nasel spays- everything else is still in the fridge from last time) and it hadnt been sent yet, so hoping that thay faxed it later that day and I will get a call tomorrow?  . This happened last time and I only got the meds the day before cause I called to see where they were.
Oh  well, am sure it will sort itself out
Take care all
Lola
xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... 

Still sniffing away here... feeling a bit blue today, probably because AF arrived at the weekend (very very light, mind you) and I'm one week in with another week to go, hormones going crazy already I suspect... I'm also getting a bloated tummy and feeling a bit rubbish because of that... 

Enough about me... 

Tamelia, I remember you of course - we were cycling around the same time last time. Good luck this time round.    Are you going with ICSI this time? How are you finding the menopur? I'd also be interested to know if you get a different result as we were offered menopur but opted to stay on gonal again... 

Lola, once they get the fax the drug co can usually deliver within 24-48 hours - if they get it before 3pm it should arrive the next day. But the drug co rang me to arrange the delivery about 20 mins after I spoke to the nurse so I would ring the nurses again to check on the fax if I were you, you should have really heard from them by now?? I was due to start sniffing on Sunday, but drugs didn't arrive in the end til Monday, so I started then (one day didn't really matter to me, I'm sniffing for 16 days as it is). Interesting what the embryologist said to you - it does seem like we have fewer eggs on this thread, doesn't it? 

MrsRock, I've no advice hun, just hope you make it to OTD and get that bfp  

smarie, I don't know when OTD is but 6 days before test day is still early so I hope you get good news  

Hibiscuss, how are you getting on? To answer your Q, I sniff twice a day, at 10am and 10pm. Two sniffs each time at the moment, but it'll drop down to one each time when I start stimming. 

Gotta go, gotta do some work today... write more later... hi to all


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Mrs Rock, how are you?  Has the spotting stopped? Brown blood indictates it's old, it's the bright red fresh stuff you need to be more worried about.  Could be implantation or another innocent explanation.  Hope alls ok anyway.

Lola, thanks for the welcome back.  Great news all is on track and dr's have reassured you.  It's probably worth chasing the nasal spray, i nearly always have to keep on at them as they very often get it wrong.  Don't take anything for granted.  I doubt though if missing one or 2 sniffs will have any serious effects, it just helps supress your own hormones for the stimms to work, they are the important ones. I would keep on at them though.  

Clomidia, hope you are feeling a bit better, sniffing does make yoy feel a bit poop.  Thanks for the good wishes.  Not sure if we are going for ICSI this time or not, i think the intention is to but waiting to see results of egg collection.  Probably yes though.  I'm only expecting to get approx 5 eggs.

This is the first time i've used menopur have always had gonal f in the past.  Seems to be going ok so far although alot more fiddly to prepare.  Need to snap the lid off 2 glass vials with solution in, syringe them up and anject into each menopur powder vial one at a time, it dissolves on impact.  I have 6 of these to do for one injection, change the needle then inject.  No particular side affects as yet although did have a woolly day on the second day of it but ok since then apart from the usual feelings inside of it working.  Got my scan on Friday so will let you know how it goes in comparison to my using gonal f.  Ive gone for Menopur as apparently it helps with the maturing of eggs as well as stimulation of them which is the main difference between the two drugs.

Hi to everyone else
Tam x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone can I join you?  I've lurked here for awhile, I'll be starting my 3rd cycle at Guy's at the end of August.  

Lots of luck to everyone - Tamelia I'll be really interested to see how you get on with the menopur when you have your scan on Friday.

Wizard x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Drugs arrived today  
Start sniffing tomorrow at 8am- wierdly excited  
Have first scan on the 1st sept- which seems a while away still but am sure it will come round before I know it.
How are you all, how are you doing Mrs Rock?
 to you all
Lola xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls
I started bleeding on Friday so the clinic told me to test day (1 day early).  Predictably I am a BFN


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone 

MrsRock, I'm so so sorry about your bfn       IF really is the pits. Hope you and your dh get to spend some time away from it all xx 

Tamelia, good luck with the menopur, yes it does sound quite a handful! 

Lola, glad your drugs got sorted. 1st of September will be here in no time - my first scan is a week away and I can't believe I'm already 9 days into sniffing... 

wizard, welcome to our little group.   I'm sorry you haven't got that elusive bfp yet, but I hope it's third time lucky for you. 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

AFM, the sniffing has been going fine, I've had the odd headache here and there and been a bit tired but nothing too bad - then the last couple of days I've had horrible chest and back pains, which I am guessing is a 'new' side effect. They are really nasty and hurt a lot. I had acup today, which helped for a bit but the pain came back again a couple of hours later. I have no idea how I'm going to cope with another week of this


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Mrs Rock I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  

Lolaboo glad your drugs have arrived

Wizard and Tamelia welcome and good luck with your tx

Clomidia hope you're getting on ok with the sniffing thanks for your best wishes yesterday

Hibiscuss good luck for testing tomorrow

Well, I have a BFN i tested on Sunday and AF started yesterday. 
Me and DH are seriously thinking about trying 1 more time although I think my age is a big problem. I have kept thinking we had a grade 4 8 cell & grade 3 6 cell (3day transfer) I just can't get my head round why it didn't work. What could I do differently to help the embies implant next time?

Love SMarie
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

smarie, I'm really sorry about your bfn     

I know you probably have loads of questions right now, but I hope you and your dh take some time to get over the disappointment over the next few weeks, and wait and see what they say at your review? I also had a grade 4 8-cell and a grade 3 7-cell and got a bfn first time round - and I was 35 at the time! - sometimes it is just bad luck, horrible as it sounds. We have about a one-in-three or one-in-four chance even if everything goes perfectly, and you did your very very best, but the odds are always going to be against us... We have to just keep trying  

I'm really glad you're thinking of going again, and do hang on to the fact that you HAVE been PG before, and you WILL be pg again! We're all here for you if you need us xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Clomidia thankyou so much for your lovely reply xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what Guy's do next after you call in a BFN?  I rang yesterday but no one has called me back yet.  Seems a bit unfeeling to me.  And I am desperate to know how soon we can try again with our frozen blasts, it's the only thing helping me get through the disappointment.


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone

Mrs Rock have PM'd you, so sorry to hear about your BFN and I hope you get to speak to someone soon  

Smarie so sorry it didn't work for you this time either.  I don't know if there is anything you can do differently, I just think it's a numbers game and your dice didn't come up this time.  It's so hard having no control over it though.  First cycle my body was a temple and I ate all the right things, and it was BFN.  Second time my body was not a temple but tried different supplements.  Still BFN.  I guess my eggs are nearly 39 years old and there's no compensating for that - no amount of chicken or water or pulses or nuts is going to change it!  You're a bit younger than me though, but I think we're having to wait a bit longer for that good egg! 

Clomidia and LolaBoo, hope you're both doing ok.  Clomidia I hope the side effects aren't getting any worse.

Tamelia hope you've cracked (ha ha) the menopur and stimming is going well.

Hibiscus good luck   

Sorry if I've missed anyone, just getting my head around hwere everyone is at.

Wizard x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

MrsRock, a nurse rang me back - I think it was the same day, or day after, and she was very sweet and said she was sorry to hear our news. Then she offered us a follow up consult - try to get a cancellation if you can, as we did, which meant we only had to wait four weeks (yes, with a cancellation!)  Guys also require you to wait three cycles before going again, although that's full ivf so might be different with a FET. They will go through everything with you at your consult.     for you hun 

Wizard, thanks (love the name, btw) - feeling a bit better today thankfully. Still sore but not as bad, phew!    Are you doing anything differently this cycle than you did before?


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Clomidia I think the wait between cycles might vary depending on what protocol you're on and whether you're self funding or NHS.  I'll be doing the same as my previous SP cycle, starting stims between day 1 and 3 and then cetrotide to stop ovulation.  I had the most hideous migraines on LP I just couldn't go through that again.  Interestingly same numner of eggs collected each time, 6 mature on LP and 5 mature on SP so seems to be no advantage to me doing LP.  How about you?  Is your protocol any different this time?  Pleased your feeling a bit better, or at least no worse.

Wizard x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies,

MrsRock + Smarie......I am so sorry to hear your news.....my thoughts and   really are with you both....MrsRock, have you had a call back yet from the ACU?? Smarie, have you decided what to do next do you think you'll stay with guys?......   

Wizard....Welcome,welcome,welcome!! Is this your first time with Guys?....... 

Clomidia......9 days already wow....good to hear your feeling better....just 1 more week..... 

LolaBoo...How did the first sniff go?......

Tamelia......Welcome back.....Goodluck for Friday 

MrsBond, Jasmine,NatalieK......Hello to you all  

OK so a lil bit of news from me............My OTD is today and I got my  ,          I actually started testing on Friday 11days post EC, and everyday leading up to today, but I didn't allow myself to get too excited.......until today and even now I am still so cautious.......don't get me wrong I am soooooooo happy and excited but already I am counting down to our first scan which is on the 3rd of sept.....ages away   ....my DH is really happy and I think we are both so relieved

Thank you all for your encouraging words and support throughout this tx......  

I am so Thankful to GOD for everything


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

NatalieK.........forgot to ask in my last post how did your scan go today?


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats Hibiscus that's fantastic news!  I hope you have an uneventful and healthy pregnancy.  This is my third time with Guy's so no not my first.  Third time lucky perhaps.

Wizard x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanx Wizard........ yep! fingers crossed it is third time lucky for you...


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Smarie & Mrs Rock - I am so so sorry to hear your news.   I really do hope that things will work out for you, what ever you both choose to do next. I have read so many stories on here of people who get a BFN only to fall pregnant naturally a few months later! This ride is a funny one and you never know where you will go next. I am really sending you both   and    things work out well. 

Welcome Wizard - good luck with the next cycle, the staff at Guy's are excellent, so you are making a good choice to stick with them. 

Now... HIBS - OMG!!!!        What absolutely awesome news! I am so so happy for you darling! A word of warning though... if you think the 2ww was bad, it ain't got nothing on the wait that's coming! Just remember - you have overcome the biggest hurdle and now the stats are all in your favour honey! Congratulations - I hope all goes well with the pregnancy!

AFM - had the scan today... could not be more shocked if you told me I was giving birth to a puppies... we are having twinnies! two little sacs, with super fast beating hearts! DH has said throughout it would be twins (must be psychic!). The sonographer said everything looked perfect and was happy with our littlies! Next scan booked in on 26/08.

Hope everyone else is getting on well with their tx!

Lots of love &    to all
N


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you Natalie.......Twins......    ......fantastic news about your scan, did you get a pic?......so what happens now? Are you on a 2ww wait for another scan?........well done!!

Yep I have a feeling this 2ww is going to be a lot harder that the one I've just finished at least I could test to my hearts content  .......how will I cope the 3rd of Sept see, sooooo far away.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all
Hibiscuss many congrats.  I wish you all the best for your pregnancy.
I must confess I did get a bit upset when I read your good news, given how we had EC and ET on the same day and all of that.  Kept wondering if I'd made a mistake by agreeing to just 1 blast and whether should have asked for 2 like you did. However no point second guessing my decision now, and no point in speculating what would've happened had I done that.  

Had to call the nurses' line a 3rd time today, but a very nice nurse finally called me back and we have arranged follow up appt in September to discuss FET.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  

MrsRock + Smarie- I sorry about your news and am sending big hugs    

Clomidia- how you doing? I started them yesterday and so far so good? didnt really have any side effects last time so hoping for more of the same? 

Amazing news Hibiscus congrats   I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
And congrats on the twins natalie  

I have had a crap day at work and things may be getting very stressful and it is such rubbish timing at a time when I should reduce my stress!! dont know what to do?  

But thinking of you all
Lola xxxx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs Rock I hope you're doing ok.   I'm glad you spoke to the Nurse at Guys and I hope you don't have to wait too long for your FET.

Hibiscuss congratulations I am so pleased for you!! I know you had blasts but did you take any vitamins, special diet or anything else to help implantation just racking my brains on what I could do for our next go. Its such a gamble as Wizard was saying.

Wizard -thanks for your advice I hope you're doing ok

Clomidia hope ok and the acupuncture is helping with your chest&back pains. 

Lolaboo   hope the stress doesn't get any worse

Natalie K wow fantastic news that you're having twins!! 

Tamelia how are you getting on with the stimms?

I spoke to a nurse at Guys today she was lovely and asked how I was feeling etc & how sorry she was.
We are going back mid Sept to see Jan Grace and we hopefully will try once more later this year. DH is more keen than me I just don't know if I want to take the gamble again we'll see xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

MrsRock......  I thought really hard before puting up that post I did'nt want to come accross as insensitive (sorry if I did).......I know what you mean about us having ET and EC together cos I was constantly thinking of you through my 2ww......I'm going to send you a PM..... 

Smarie.......I did the whole pineapple juice, protein (chicken,milk etc), 5 brazil nuts a day plus, loads of water

Pregnacare Conception x 1
Omega 3....1000mg x 1
Co Enzyme Q 10......30mg x 1

I


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

.....sorry posted before I'd finished.

Zita West recommends the Omega 3 and Co Enzyme Q 10 in one of her books it's supposed to help with your lining and implatation.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Mrs Rock and Smarie, I am so sorry for hearing both of yours bad news, I hope you are working through this difficult time ok and emerging out the other side of it soon.

Hibiscuss, congratulations, what fantastic news.

Natalie, twins!!!!!  Wow you lucky thing, congratulations.

Lola, sorry things are so stressful, it's important to keep stress levels down but going through this makes everything seem stressful anyway...vicious circle.  Hope things improve.

Clomidia and Wizard, it helps reading your advice to others so thanks for that.

Sorry the personals are short but Im not feeling great today.  I went for scan yesterday after 8 days of stimming on 450 Menopur and was seen by a rather abrupt nurse and told there was hardly any response, just 3 very tiny follicles on each side.  I always do respond very slowly to the stimms and not get many eggs but i did have a little bit of hope tucked away that things might be different this time as i have been knocking back stacks of supplements and the fact i changed drugs and felt mentally ready to go again.  Never mind, I am back Monday so just got to keep fingers crossed things have improved.

Im feeling incredibly tired and achey inside and like Im completely full of hormones which i trying to ooze out, a bit sensitive generally.  Not like this everyday.  Crazy how i can have these side effects with not much action going on. Anyway...onwards and sidewards.

Got a good friend who is a spiritual healer and he told me that things were going to not be great but will be ok again after and that he could see me with another baby.  Am just hoping that he is right, does seem a bit spooky though that he can read things about me and he holds back a lot he says.

Decided to take day off work today.  As well as childminding i work in a pub on Saturdays and just didn't fancy waiting on people all day and being smily. Might go out to the local fun day instead.

Hi to everyone else and have a good weekend.xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone! Lots to catch up on... wow, what a rollercoaster of a board this is ... 

Firstly, Hibiscuss, many many congrats on your bfp and Natalie, many congrats on the twins!! Wowee! Two little embies made it! that's amazing! It's great to hear Guys are still doing their magic for you both!!  

you both must feel chuffed to bits about your bfps and please don't feel bad about it. I know myself how hard it is when I got/get a bfn and my cycle/clinic buddies get a bfp, but I also know that if it wasn't for people like you guys getting the bfps then we wouldn't have any hope or encouragement on here!    

So please keep posting, and I know you both will be cheering the rest of us on for our bfps in the future, pg  

Wizard, SP sounds great, I'd love to try that sometime (ha ha, just realised what I wrote! I hope never to have to do this again of course!   ) I'm still down-regging now - 2 weeks of it! We didn't change anything this cycle as we had a good response considering our various factors (mfi and ffi!) Of a possible 7 antrals, we had 6 eggs and 5 were mature. 4 of those 5 fertilised and we'd two embies put back (one grade 4, one grade 3), plus a remaining one got to blast (although not good enough to freeze). So we felt it was worth trying the same protocol once more. If this cycle doesn't work either though we will have a big re-think about it all. 

MrsRock, glad to hear you have a follow up sorted for September. As for how you're feeling, that's completely normal, but you did everything you possibly could, at the time, and you will get there. Sending you loads of  

smarie, glad you are going back for an appt too in September and I really wish you lots of    for the future  

Lolaboo, I'm doing ok... I had constant tiredness the first week, but that eased off. I have sore (.)(.) on and off now, and the pain in my chest, but otherwise ok. The odd headache but nothing bad really. How are you getting on and how are things at work? 
Do you have a baseline scan date yet? I'm in next week    

tamelia, I'm sorry to hear you are responding slowly this time round. 8 days of 450 is a whopping big prescription, so I'm sure you must be feeling all those hormones now. I'm glad you had a day off work, take it easy and rest as much as possible. When are you back at Guys?  I had only 4 follicles at all my scans, but ended up with 6 eggs in the end, so hopefully you also have a couple more sneaking and hiding in there too. Keep up the hot water bottle/wheat bag/water etc etc!! 

AFM, well we've had a really busy few days as dh has been off and we've been out and about a LOT. I was so tired last night though I went to bed at 10.30 and slept til 9am -so feeling a lot better now!    I'm sick to death of sniffing though, getting really bored with it now and so fed up of hearing my alarm going off every 12 hours ...    Only two more days til baseline scan so     really hard that it's going to be ok 

Cx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello everyone  

Hope you wont mind me posting...  I am new to all this, just completed last course of Clomid and moving onto IVF now.

Brief background me (35) DP (46) ttc for 5 years and not one single BFP !  Tx @ local hospital since Dec 08, now moving onto IVF, have been to my local hospital this afternoon and consultant has referred us to Guys this afternoon.  I have been advised that we should hear from them within the next 6 weeks.

Take Care 

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Well on day 6 of sniffs and nothing major to report- bit emotional (but not sure if that is stress or drugs or a combo of them both!!) work is a bit better and trying to not get worked up about it and go with the flow- all this is stressful enough.  
I am trying to keep healthy- eating wellish! and taking pregnacare everyday (have been for about 2 years) where would we get Omega 3 and Co Enzyme Q 10? I am happy to try anything. I am also walking as much as possible as although I am not overweight I feel like I should be fitter also trying aqua fit this week.
Hi Julie, welcome, you are in good hands with Guys- I have been trying for over 2 years, was refered to Guys this time last year and when I had my initial consult I was put on Clomid for 3 cycles but no joy as it turns out my husband's spearm has low motility so now on ICSI, second try as last one had to be stopped due to a suspected polyp, but alll ok now 
I dont have a scan till 1st sept- only 2 weeks away and counting....
How are you feeling today Tamelia?  
 to you all
Lola xxxxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Thanks Clomidia for follie encouragement, good luck for your baseline scan tomor.  You think 8 days on 450 menopur is big prescription, im likely to be on it for 16 days!! Feel like a big bloated tired mass of hormones.

Welcome Julie, hope you hear from Guys quickly. From my own experience it all happened very fast.  I think they will probably send you to a Patient information evening at Guys so maybe worth checking out when those are being held?

Hi Lola, Im feeling ok thanks, just very lethargic, keeping busy though.  Got a wedding in October to plan for as well as childminding 2 year olds and planning travelling to and from London Bridge for my scans.  Ive been taking Zita West Vitafem, DHA's which are the Omegas and also Regina Fresh Royal Jelly with honey and wheatgerm.  Whether it does any good or not i don't know but apparently Queen bees eat Royal Jelly to and produce lots of eggs so anything worth a try.  Makes me feel like im doing something anyway.  Ordered from a site called Healthy Peach.  Mind out though, none of this concoction was cheap, ouch!

Scan went ok yesterday, seem to have 4 follicles about 11 or 12mm and 3 smaller ones.  Lining still a bit thin.  Going back again tomorrow and probably Friday.  EC likely to be Mon 24th now.  That's alot of injections.  You scan must seem like ages away.  It will come round quickly Im sure.

Hi to everyone else too.
Tam xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
Loving the sunshine at the mo 
Thanks for info Tamelia- have had a quick look and compared to some of the stuff my husband has got on the internet for his fertility it is not too bad- is it not to late for me to start taking them?
what do you think? and would they be in addition to the pragnacare I am taking? so many q's sorry  
Good luck for next scans fingers crossed for you. 
Julie-Patient info evening was strange but at the same time nice to know you are not alone (if that makes sense?) for me it was when it all hit home, think they are monthly so hope you will be on the road very soon.
  to you all and ofcourse  
Lola xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Lola, no i would most definitely not suggest taking the vitafem as well as the pregnacare, you will be doubling up on certain supplements and could have the opposite effect.  The Vitafem is a kind of all inclusive package of what you need and the royal jelly and Omegas are separate and not included so won't be doubling up there either.  I think ideally its recommended to start 3 months in advance but im no expert and don't even know if they are of any advantage but in my humble opinion i would say anything is better than nothing so i would still take even if it has only been for a short time.  Hope that helps a little.xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals, just a quickie as dinner is in the oven   

Julie, welcome, welcome... wishing you loads and loads of luck with Guys. I think I recognise you from the Mdx board?? Is that right? We're in Harrow and on our 2nd tx so ask away if you've any Qs.  

Tamelia, glad you are getting somewhere with your scans but big   for you for all this stimming! you must feel like a pin cushion by now. I really hope your next scan shows further improvement, and you get to EC next week    

Lola, how are you feeling now? I'm another one loving the sunshine right now, it's great isn't it? I love walking my doggie in this weather!! 

AFM, scan was perfect today, no cysts or any other problems, lining is 1.6mm, so starting stimming today and back next Weds for another scan. Possible EC date is Friday next week - 28th I think...


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ladies, any chance of getting your thoughts on this.....

I hope you don't mind I have posted this on FET threads as well, am desperate for some input as I'm going round in circles thinking about how many to put back at FET in Oct....


We have just had BFN 2 weeks ago from our 1st fresh cycle.  We had 1 x 5 day blast put back which we were told was top notch but it didn't take  

We have 2 more blasts frozen which were good but not as good as the one we had put back.  It seems reasonable to put both back this time (if they both thaw ok), as if the better one didn't stick surely these two have even less chance.  But my issue is that I have a really bad back and am plannning surgery to help it as soon as I have managed a pregnancy, whenever that turns out to be, and I am really worried about the extra damage that the extra weight of a twin pregnancy could cause me.  Already been warned that an ordinary pregnancy will cause it to deteriorate faster but have decided I can put up with that risk.  But twins would probably be even worse and the surgery can't fix it entirely.

But I SO want it to work.....NOW....I know you'll all understand that feeling.

Any thoughts?  And was also wondering whether Guys normally would thaw both anyway, just in case one is not viable, or do they thaw them one at a time as needed, or what.....so many questions .

Will discuss with clinic of course but my appt is not until Sept and all these thoughts just won't go away
thanks


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just popping in to say hello and to keep up with the news!

Mrs Rock - I have never had FET, but from speaking to others I think they normally thaw two at a time (as they store them in 2s!). As the success rate is generally lower for frosties Guys may acually advise transferring 2, if they are both viable.

Tam - good luck for this cycle. I never actually got round to trying menopur as you know, but hopefully it will have the desired effect

Clomidia - good luck too for this cycle

Hibiscus - congrats on your BFP

Jasmine - hope things are OK with you, have you had your 12 week scan yet?

Hi and good luck to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Wiggie.  I think I am going to leave a message on the nurses' line asking about whther they are frozen in twos.  If they are then I don't need to agonise about it any more as we'll have to use them both at the same time, I would never let one be wasted.  It would be so good to know one way or the other.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Mrs Rock, can only go by my past experience of having a blast frozen.  I only had the one and they were happy to freeze it.  They said it is very quick to thaw too.  I would ask if they could freeze them separately and thaw one at a time.

Hi Wiggie, how are you?  How many weeks are you now, all going ok?

Im in for EC tomorrow, so please wish me luck.  Got 4 larger ones and 4 small so am hoping for anything between 4 and 6.  Having ICSI too, quite anxious about it all.  Nurse was trying not to build hopes but said there may not be eggs and even if there are they may not fertilise.  I know this but hasn't helped me feel very optimistic.  Did something noisy and painful to my knee the other day so am hobbling about.  6 hour shift on my own in a very busy pub is not a recommendation day before EC and unable to walk much.

Hi to all.
Tam xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Luck for tomorow Tamelia........   .......  it all goes well

MrsRock.....I think they are frozen in twos..... 


 Wiggie., thanks.....Hope everyone else  is okay...


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Tamelia - good luck with EC today!!! Keep telling yourself it's Quality over Quantity hunny! I know people with only one egg and one embie and it can work... so fingers and toes crossed for you    

MrsRock, gosh, that is a tricky one, and I'm sure the clinic will be best placed for telling you what to do ... BUT ... if it was me and I had a bad back and was at risk of further damage with a multiple birth, I think I would probably go for a SET... but I can see how difficult a decision it must be and I wish you well  

Even then, there is still no guarantees - I seem to remember one of the girls on this thread earlier in the year had a SET and ended up with identical twins!!  

Wiggie - not long to go now! the months have flown by!!!  

No news here, still taking my jabs and all going well, bit of a bloated tummy but feeling grand. Two more days til scan


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Hope you are all ok?  
Mrs Rock as Clomidia said you never know with only one egg!! but you should make sure you are healthy enough to carry more then one as there is always the chance? 
Tamelia how did it go? have finger crossed for you  

I am still sniffing- first scan next Tuesday so we will see- am worried that my overies have not shut down as much as they would like as I feel more or less the same as last time I sniffed and it didnt really work? not sure what they can do?  but will have to see- no symptoms doesnt mean its not worked this time?

anyway big hugs to you all and  
Lola xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I've left them a message and needess to say no one has called me back.  

The time until my appt on 7 September is dragging on, feels like an eternity.  Think I am leaning towards having both transferred, I mean, their 'superior' sibling turned out to be no good so what are the chances these two would both take?  Feeling very negative and as though it's not going to work anyway so why worry


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the good luck wishes, I got 6!!  Very pleased with that, even Dr Khalaf came in to have a chat with us.  Was aware of it happening and felt no pain and came around very quickly.  Been in a bit of pain this evening but that seems to have eased now.  Fingers crossed for the phone call tomorrow.

Hope tou get your call back tomorrow Mrs Rock.xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Tamelia......well done!!! 6 eggies sounds great....thats the amount I got......good luck for the phonecall tomorow....hope your feeling a lot better tonight after EC.......


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Got a call from Guys, I missed it but the nurse left a msg saying that the embryos are stored singly so can be thawed one at a time and they will ask an embryologist to call me to tell me about their quality.  So pleased they did call me back as I was getting really irritable about that.  But as they can be thawed one at a time I still have to make my decision about the risk of twins....was almost quite hoping that they would both have to be thawed at the same time so I wouldn't have to!

Sorry about my downer last night ladies.

Tamelia 6 eggs is also what I got....glad it went well.  Good luck for the call today.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Tamelia - woohoo!     
Great news about six eggies - now rest up and take it easy! I hope you've got the call by now, it's such a nervous time isn't it!!?? 
I'm hoping I can get the same amount of eggs as you myself... (one more sleep til scan day!) 

Lola, I would try not worry about the sniffing (easier said than done I know) - you don't really *feel* anything at this stage I think - the drug is shutting your ovaries and thinning out your lining, so you're not really going to feel that, are you? I certainly didn't. Anything I felt was more a side effect of the drug itself, e.g. headaches, chest pain, etc, so if you haven't got any of that you're a very lucky lady    Have you had your AF tho? As long as you've had some sort of bleed, or at least started, by baseline scan, you should be good to go.    I'm SO sick of sniffing now at this stage - been sniffing for over three weeks and bored, bored, bored with it   

MrsRock, maybe have a look at Guys website and stats, but I think the odds for a bfp even with blast are still only around 40-50%, depending on personal factors, age, etc, of course, so unfortunately it could have been the case that you had two put back and still got a bfn. It's such a headwrecker, I know, but it's the luck of the draw sometimes. Yes we got a few first time bfps on here, but they're the exception rather than the rule, I think. Lots of us also got bfns first time round unfortunately. 

I think most people take 2-3 go's before they get pg. I really hope it works for you next time, and sure it's less than two weeks now til 7 September, so hopefully they'll be able to give you some good advice.  

It's such a difficult decision about embryo choice though, isn't it? First time round, if we'd got to blast we also would've only had one transferred. Now that we've had a bfn with 2 embies (one top grade), we're hoping to put 2 back again, and just   like mad we get that far, but we'll just have to wait and see what happens over the next few days...


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi all, very quick post from me as cooking dinner.

5 out of 6 eggs were mature and injected with a sperm.  3 fertilised so very pleased, still very anxious though, i take nothing for granted.  ET planned for Thursday if only one makes it but if all do ok then will hold out till Saturday in hope of a blastocyst.  Only want one embie transferred as after my first pregnancy i know my body would absolutely not cope with twins sadly.

Will keep you posted!!

xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Thanks for advice Clomidia- I am just bored and a bit frustrated at the mo- had a bleed at the weekend- same as usual really. roll on 1st sept. Think I am just putting a lot of pressure on myself ( as I am sure we all do) as this is really our only chance with regards to ICSI as we cannot afford another cycle   and I know the stats dont look good.

6 eggs and 3 fertilzed Tamelia, thats great    

Mrs Rock it is great that you have some frezzachinos and if I have learnt anything from this message room it is you never know and every cycle and procedure is different- even for the same person. Hang in there   

 
Lola xxxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Am home alone tonight as hubby is working late and have been on the internet looking at what else I can do to improve my chances with my cycle- am going to try and take some time off around the time of EC and ET (although got my dates all mixed up and as we all know dates change and am mega busy at work so going to have to juggle a few thing, am usually ultra organised but my brain is mush at the mo) I am also thinking about acupuncture- any reccomendations of places to go (been on Zita Wsest website and bit pricey for me, especially when you need to have more then one session) I know it is not cheap and am prepared to pay within reason. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated
Lola xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lola
I used to go to an acupuncturist called Jessica Kennedy who is quite close to Elephant and Castle.  I saw her for pain control for my back problem,  not for fertility stuff, but I found her treatment excellent for the pain and she is very nice.  She did mention to me once that she worked a lot with people's fertility but I didn't try her for that myself.  Google her or if you cannot find her am sure I have got the details somewhere, if you want I can dig them out.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Lola, time off is a great idea - I'm off now for a couple of weeks so feeling much more relaxed. Go for it! I also do acupuncture - I go to a local place in Harrow, it's £33 for an hour... PM me if you're interested and nearby. It's worth starting as soon as possible if you are going to do it. I had a session today, my third this cycle, and am having another session before ET (assuming we get to ET  )  

I find the down-regging stage feels like forever too; two weeks (at least!) of snorting drugs every 12 hours gets very monotonous!!  

Tamelia - woohoo!!! 3 beautiful embryos waiting for you!!! I am so pleased for you   GROW EMBIES GROW


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

I havent been around for a little while so please forgive me for not reading through all your posts yet.

Just a quick couple of question I have if any of you lovely ladies who have had or will be having a NHS go at IVF @ Guys are able to advise please.  

1. How long was it before you received the letter from Guys after being referred ? 

2. What happens at the information evening and how long does it last ?

3. How long after the information evening was it that you started IVF ?

Hi Clomidia - Yes I was on the Clomid thread, seeing as we have been referred thought I would head over to this thread.  Can I ask where abouts in Harrow do you have the accupuncture ? I also live in Harrow and have often thought about having accupuncture.

Take Care    

Thankyou

Julie x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Julie,

I might be able to answer some of your answers

We went via NHS to Guys, but as we r in Hillingdon PCT, we cannot get our PCT to fund the cycle at Guys, so deciding to go self-funded.

- We got our initial checkup letter within 3 weeks after being referred by GP
- at PIE you are informed of the different modes of treament, procedure, team etc and also given an initial consultation date
- Normally the initial consultation happens within 1 month of PIE and during this consultation the doctor decides the mode of treatment and based upon that you can pretty much start immediately


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals 

Hi Julie, I was referred from NWP hospital in June last year I think and got the referral about a month later. We had our first appointment in September, and the PIE was in September as well. The PIE took about an hour, and I think they have one every month - it's amazing how many couples turn up at them! I think there was about 70 people the night we went... We postponed our IVF until Feb this year, although the option was there to start straight away (there is no waiting list). 

Forgot to add - I got to the acupuncture clinic opposite the Golden Palace - just round the corner from Tesco - do you know it? 

AFM, had my scan today and the results are so very similar to last time. We have one very large follie on the left, and a few smallies, and one medium sized one on the right. So we are going for EC on Friday morning - I've done my hcg shot this evening and no more sniffs or shots for me. Fingers crossed we get 2 or 3 eggies on Friday and an embryo or two out of that...


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Clomidia & capricornian for your replies.

Feel like I am getting a little uptight at the moment waiting for the letter to arrive, feels like NWP hospital have moved us over to Guys and we dont really belong anywhere at the moment  

Hope all ok with you ? Where are you with your journeys if you dont mind me asking.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Julie, they told us it could take 3 months for a referral to come through, and in the end it was less than a month, and only another few weeks after that before our appointment. It will happen soon, I promise  

We're on our 2nd ICSI - had funding from Harrow Pct for our first and have self-funded our 2nd. See my signature, below, we had 2 embies put back first time round but got a bfn. 

We're going for EC on Friday morning and just   we get some good quality eggs... and embryos of course!


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Tamelia well done on your eggs and fertilisation, fantastic news!  

Clomidia I hope EC goes well tomorrow, and that you get that magic egg.  Remember it only takes one and it's quality over quantity.

Mrs Rock I'm glad Guy's got back to you, I know it can be really frustrating when you're waiting and you just don't know when they'll call back.

Julie I hope your letter arrives soon, the waiting makes it all so much harder.

Lolaboo the sniffing is the worst part I found, soooooo long.  I did acupuncture from January to July almost every week and this covered my first 2 IVF cycles and 1 IUI.  I think anything that relaxes you is a good thing although I'm not convinced it makes the difference between a successful or unsuccessful cycle.  But then again I am probably biased as it didn't work for me  

Well I'm waiting for my AF to start and then in for my baseline scan to start stimming.  It should have started yesterday  

Wizard x

ETA: AF arrived, booked in for a scan on Saturday.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Thank you for the info on accupuncture- willing to give it a go- you never know and I have always wanted to try it. Counting the days till Tuesday, so glad it is a long weekend and I have no more work after tomorrow till Wed   

Good luck Clomidia-   

Julie- we were referred  to Guys in September 08, and had letter in Oct, initial consultation in the McNair centre in Nov, had tests and went on Clomid for 3 months then referrred up to the ACU in Feb, funding came through in March and we went to PIE in March and had first app about 2 weeks later (we were given the date at the PIE) started treatment almost straight away. 
We are in Brent and they seem to be pretty good with referrals and funding- although we only get one cycle   )

 and   to you all
Lola xxx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I have not been on here much - have been suffering horrible exhaustion, so spending most of my evenings sleeping   I have been popping on to read all your updates and am so glad to see so things going well for so many of you.

Lola - I would def recommend acupuncture too - it really helped me, and not just by relaxing - it made a very clear physical difference at the different stages. You are so lucky not to have symptoms! Sniffing was the worst for me... had horrible leg and back pains!

Tamelia - well done on your EC! Hope you have had good news since.

Clomidia - thinking of you tomorrow. Have everything crossed that it all goes well!

Julie - I went to PIE evening 12 March and had ET 11 July - it all happened so quickly (though at the time it felt like decades!)

AFM- had 2nd scan on wed and littlies all doing really well. So now officially discharged from Guys - waiting to hear from midwife at King's for next scan. 

For those I left out - lots of    Good luck with your journey!
xxx
Nat


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Clomidia.......good luck for tomorow.......


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hope today went well Clomidia.  We should be on out 2ww together!  I had a lovely 8 cell embie with no fragmentation transferred yesterday.  Also have a 6 cell and a 4 cell in the incubator waiting to see if they become blastocysts so they can be frozen.  Test Date 09/09/09.  Shall have to test at 09.09am.  Weird...my Race for Life entry number this year was 999.  Spooky! x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Great news Tamelia, good luck on the 2ww and I hope you won't need your 2 others - unless of course for siblings!

Wizard x

PS 09.09.09 a great date - my 39th Birthday!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes gals... we had 2 eggies yesterday and a very nervous wait for the call this morning... we have ONE embryo ... hurray!!! Having it transferred tomorrow! No idea of the quality or anything yet but she said it was doing fine...  

tamelia - delighted to hear you got to ET - looking forward to being a SET buddy with you!!! I'm at a wedding on 9/9/9 so I'll be thinking of ya


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Clomidia on your lovely embie.  We are in very similar situations with our only ones.  Got a call this morning to say my 2 others showed signs on developing but weren't good enough in the end to be frozen.  So it's all on this one!!!!

Had a couple of days of cramps and feeling hormonal but not surprised with all this stuff pumped into my body.  Feeling a bit negative today.  I know im so lucky to have the one i have but with the other 2 not making it has made me less optimistic. x


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all, new to this thread, but starting DR 5th Sept at Guys. Its my first try at ICSI and   everything goes well and i get a successful BFP first time around. Feeling really nervous about the journey ahead, just spoke to my DP who's at his 
mum's for the BH and was suprised to hear how nervous he is about our appoinment on the 2nd Sept with NN. 
Like most things, I have taken the lead in all preperations regarding this cycle, from making the appointments, reading the literature and checking out the forums - and have mistakenly restricted his role to just filling up a cup. 

I'm finding it difficult coping with the stress myself, so really scared don't have the strength to support him too. Is there any advice you can give me?


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to the forum (but have been looking and reading every now and again for the past few months).  I've been sniffing for a while and started injections last week and have my next appointment on Friday 4/September. I've found Guys clinically very good, though initially there were many small admin issues.  I forgot to ask when I was there last, but does anyone know how soon after my next appointment my egg collection could be?  I'm seeing them on Friday, so could it be as soon as Monday?  Also, how long does the process take from appointment time to leaving?  So far I'm not having any problems with the drugs, though I was very tired when I started taking the injections but not sure if that's coincidence as fine now.

Thanks for your help.

xx


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Daisylea33
Sorry I didn't reply when I posted.  I hope everything goes well and try and take it easy, though easier said than done.  This seems to be a very helpful and supportive forum, so I'm sure you will get lots of support.  Don't take all the burden.

xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone going to the next PIE in Sept?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi capricornian - I'm not attending the Sept PIE evening, hoping to receive letter in time for the Oct PIE evening @ Guys though.  Wishing you lots of luck, please let me know how the PIE evening goes.

Hello to all you other ladies, hoping you are all well  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tamelia - wow, we are definitely SET buddies then.    Sorry to hear your other two embies didn't make it; mine were the same last time and it does knock your confidence alright. But you know you have the best embie on board, so here's hoping.   

I read your post to dh actually and he said (I was amazed he knew this!) "there is some argument that embryos survive better in the womb than in the lab"    Bless him, but it is true! He thinks you're on to a winner too   Hope your cramps have improved. I've had no cramps, no pains, nothing. Even did my 40 mins aerobics this morning, as my energy levels just seemed to spring back up day after EC. 

Hi Daisylea, good luck with your appt tomorrow. I would say right now, just before you actually start the whole process, is the worst time of it. All this waiting around for things to happen!!! Once you start down-reg at least you will have an idea of baseline scan date, and possible stimming dates, and that's a bit more encouraging. I hope you don't get any side effects from the down-reg.  Also, a word of warning - you wait AGES to start down-regging and then it feels like AGES again before your baseline scan!!    This whole process involves a lot of waiting around, I tell ya, but once you start stimming the time seems to fly by. Good luck!  

Hi bromleygirl, hope the stimming is going ok? What dosage are you on? I would think, if you are scheduled for a day 8/9/10 scan on Friday, you COULD be looking at EC from as early as Monday, but really it all depends on how your follicles are doing. On my first cycle, I stimmed for 9 days and had EC two days later; on this cycle I stimmed for 8 days and again had EC 2 days later, but tamelia, for example, stimmed for about 2 weeks, so everyone is different. Hopefully you will have plenty happening on your ovaries and will be ready to go!! Good luck  

Good luck to the gals starting out and going to the the PIEs. Hope you get started soon. 

AFM, we had our teeny 4-cell embryo transferred on Sunday, but it was all a bit subdued. The docs weren't particularly encouraging, they just said it's "as it should be".  I've felt fine throughout, no cramping or pains, and plenty of energy so I guess it's just a waiting game. I suppose right now my little embie should be starting to blast... so here's hoping


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Can someone give me an exact timeline rather than "very soon afterwards", regarding the start of tx following a PIE @Guys?

Thanx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

When you go to PIE they will give you a letter in an envelope which has your ACU number on it and an appt date. THAT appt is when you will discuss starting treatment with your cons. 

Cx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Hope you had a good long weekend? I took an extra day off so no work till tomorrow 
I had my scan at Guys today and all was good, one follicle in one very and some small ones in the other- so I started my jabs  was a bit shocked when she said I could start them as I have never got this far !! got a bit teary and totally bottled it when it came to doing the jab myself so luckily my husband did it  . I might try it in a couple of days but he is happy to do it so not a problem.

I managed to muck up my dates so this is all happening sooner then I though it would so feeling a bit spacy and cant think of anything else- going to be a long month!

I have a scan on day 9 of the injections which is 9/9/9- the 9th is a popular day for things this month if the other chats are anything to go by! and then if all is ok I will have the EC on either the 11th  or the 14th- have decided to take that week off as there is no way I will be able to concentrate at work. Have to run it by my manager but hopefully it will be ok? lots of people off that week though- may offer to work from home a bit to make things easier for him.

Welcome all you new people- I wish you lots of luck and  

How are you doing Clomidia?

With regards to supporting Partners, my other half has gone on to forums himself and we have councelling at Guys- which I can reccomend enough, it has realy helped both of us- he also tried accupuncture and spoke to one of the embrologists-

Love to you all
Lola
xxxxx


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bromleygirl.... thanks for advice, and good luck with your EC & ET

Clomid ..... Oh wise one  thanks for being so supportive... routing for strong and superglue embies, that hold on and give you the healthy pregnancy you truely deserve.

thanks all for the advice on dealing with DP, many of us are truly lucky to have these men in our lives who stand strong beside, even when we are going through our own personal neurosis   

looking forward to starting DR next week, time seems to be standing still waiting for this tx to start. but full of    
and focused on getting that healthy and sucessfull BFP.

for everyone on this thread, sending lots of   your way, so lets make FF history with a full house of BFP's    .   

 

It can be done and with a name like OO why not us.    

truly honored to be going through this journey with you all.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Daisylea
Wishing you lots of luck and big 
I also think everyone is fab and the support and advice I have had has made all the difference.
Keep thinking positive thought  
Lola
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi girls,

Sorry havent been on here for a while.  Have just had a brief look at recent posts so apologies in advance if I have forgotten anyone:-

Clomidia - my, my where has the time flown, last time I read you had just started dr.  I am thrilled to hear you have had one little embie put back and I am sending you lots of luck and   for your 2ww. x

Tamelia - also sending you lots of good luck and   for your 2ww.

Hibiscuss & Natalie K - Congratulations on getting your BFPs, hope you are both feeling well.

Julie1973 - have you received a letter from Guys as of yet?

Daisylea33 - not long now before you start dr - sending you lots of good luck for your tx

LolaBoo - I find this is when the time flies by when you start stimms - sending you too lots of good luck for lots of good eggies.  How are you finding the tx?

Bromleygirl - hello im from Bromley too - good luck for your appt on friday, shouldnt be long before you start stimming.  How are you finding it so far?

Cannot wait now until we go for our consultation this month so we can start tx again.  I find the hanging around one of the worse parts as I just feel at a loose end!  I guess that at the consultation you get told when you can start the tx and arrange for delivery of the drugs etc?

We had a tour of the acu and I must say, we were pretty impressed.  Was shown the recovery bay area which was much much nicer than other hospitals including private ones that we have seen.  Even met Dr Khalaf who seemed very nice indeed.

Anyway take care for now ladies and hope to speak with you soon.

Mrs Bond xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Sorry I havent been on here much lately work has been very busy.

Mrs Bond -  I havent received my letter yet, feel like one of those dogs that run to the front door everytime they hear the letter box                Here's hoping it arrives soon, as I am feeling in limbo at the moment like I dont really belong anywhere.  Good luck for your consultation this month so you can start tx again  

Clomidia & Tamelia - Sending you lots of luck for your 2ww 

LolaBoo - Good luck with your stimms  

Daisylea33 - lots of luck for your dr - it will be here before you know it  

Bromleygirl - Good luck for your appt on friday   

Hibiscuss & Natalie K - "congrats" on your BFPs  

Can I just ask when you went to the PIE and received your letter for appt, how long after the PIE was your appt ?

Take Care ....  Julie


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Julie
We went to our PIE in May and our appointment for consultation was 4 weeks later.  I was a bit disappointed it wasn't sooner, but happily when we did have the consultation the date fitted in perfectly with my cycle and we were able to start tx straightaway on day 21 of that cycle.  Hope that helps, Mrs Rock x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 

Just a quick one as busy, busy, today... 

Lolaboo, good luck with stimms!! what dose are you on hun? Hope it all goes smoothly and remember to drink loads and loads of water. I felt great for the first week and then - wham! - exhausted! So take it easy if you need to. I'll be thinking of you on the 9th!! 

I'm doing fine, thanks - still feeling full of energy, no symptoms of any sort, feel completely normal - weird, eh? It's hard to believe there is a teeny embryo inside me - which makes me think that either it isn't there any more    OR this cycle is so different to the last one that it WILL work   
(whichever of those two options I believe really depends on my mood at any given time - LOL!) 

Daisylea, good luck with down-regging - hope it all goes smoothly for you. Thanks for the   thoughts!! 

MrsBond - yaay! seems like things are finally starting for you both! Exciting stuff! Yes, the ACU is lovely and new and shiny but do try to get a window bed - I did both times and the view over London is FAB while you're dozing after EC!! Of course, there's no way of knowing if you will get one - I was just lucky! I did joke with the nurse that I wanted a "window seat please"    Thanks for the   thoughts - I really need all the   I can get!  Yes, at your consultation if there are no problems with you or your dh (bloods need doing, etc) then you should be able to start pretty much straight away  

Hi Julie - thanks for the good luck wishes    Like MrsRock says (good to see you posting again MrsR!) I think it was 3 or 4 weeks til our appt after the PIE.  Good luck  

Hope I haven't missed anyone! Racing off now as got visitors coming for a few days so not sure when I'll be on again - as I said above, I'm feeling fine - I am EC + 5 days now so I SHOULD have a teeny tiny blastocyst in there somewhere - here's hoping it's a wee fighter


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Hope you are all well ?

capricornian - I noticed you posted if anyone was going to the Sept PIE ? How did it go ? I am waiting for our letter to arrive hoping it comes in time for the Oct PIE.  What time are these evenings and generally what happens ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Julie, we went in yesterday for the PIE. It was ok. though i was surprised with the LARGE gathering. They conduct it like a presentation in an auditorium explaining what all IVF is and what all the treatments are. so just in general people who havent read up much online, they can get the full picture in half an hour as to what all will happen with them.


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Julie,

I went to the PIE back in July and although I had already had a lot of information about IVF, I found it very useful and learnt a few things I didnt know.  The PIE is held in a auditorium and is presented by one of the consultants.  You also get the chance at the end of the evening to speak briefly with either a consultant, fertility nurse, embryologist or a member of the admin team who seemed very happy to assist with any questions you had.

The presentation started at 6pm and finished about 7ish.  The auditorium was completely full.

Good luck & hope you hear soon

Mrs Bond x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hope you are all well  

Capricornian & Mrs Bond, Thankyou for your replies, good to have a little info on what to expect before hand.  

Well I got in from a really bad day at work yesterday and found a letter from Guys on the mat, its all the forms to complete, so guess what I will be doing this weekend  

Hope you all have a great weekend

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
well day 5 of the jabs and so far so good, few twinges and am tired and thristy but other then that feeling fine. Have been giving myself the injection for past couple of days and its fine. 
Am feeling really nervous about the next couple of weeks  but thining lots of   positive thoughts.
I went out last night and was just drinking water and fruit juice and a friend asked me if I was pregnant and I said no but really wanted to add " but I hope to be in 2 weeks!!" but didnt.\
Happy form filling Julie
and to you all   and   
take care of yourselves 
Lola xxx


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello All

My appointment last week went well, I have my EC on Tuesday.  Ovitrelle today.  So far I've found it all fine.  This is my first time with IVF.  Having an understanding boss who lets me take time off at short notice for appointments has helped a lot.  Also, I haven't told family and I have told a couple of friends, who do know not to ask about it, so I'm not having to give any progress reports when I don't want to.  Also over the past 8 years I've had a couple of miscarriages (under 10 weeks) so I wouldn't want to tell anybody until I had a 13 weeks scan even if everything was successful.  But it's somehow easier and nicer to do so with people in the same situation.  I have complications from other medical issues (not related to fertility) and I was really pleased to see that the medical staff at Guys had taken this in to account for my EC.  I am really impressed with them.

I'm a bit rubbish on the acronyms.  What does DR stand for? tkx.

Mrs Bond:  Nice to know there's someone else from Bromley.  I'm self funded for Guys.  I couldn't get funding as past age limit.

I find these posts very moving.  The 2ww sounds like the worst bit.  I hope it goes well for all.

BGxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi all, it's a BFN from me.  Didn't even make it to test day.  Just knew all the way through it hadn't worked.  Got one chance left.  Going to take it in the new Year.  Good luck Clomidia and everyone else.xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh no tamelia, I'm so sorry    

I am so gutted for you honey and I can't believe it's happened already - OTD is not for another week for me, so I thought you weren't due to test for at least another 4 or 5 days. 

I'm so sorry the stooopid witch has shown her ugly face, and I hope you and dh take it easy and spend some time together


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Tamilia I am sorry that it didnt work this time   
Bromleygirl- I feel the same we havent told any family and only a few close friends and I thinmk that has taken the pressure off to some degree- we only have to think about ourselves rather then what others think.
I have not had a great day- gland under armpit is up and a bit sore- had it with the other one a few weeks ago while sniffing and not sure if they are linked to treatment? Also bit sore today too, Overies are kicking back into action- not had this feeling for a while! Wed seems so far away still, still hoping EC will be on 14th (earliest is 11th ) 
I think someone asked what I was taking- I am on Gonal F (Taking 300 each jab)
Big hugs to you all and  
Lola xxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all

Tamelia - I am so sorry to hear this hun   

Bromleygirl - good luck for EC tomorrow

LolaBoo - hope you feel a better soon and good luck for weds

Julie - glad to hear youve heard from Guys - good luck with the form filling 

Clomidia - how are you hunny?

Hi to anyone else I have missed and hope you are all ok

Love Mrs Bond

x x x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well all our forms have been completed and sent back yesterday, I am hoping we get an invite to the 7th October PIE, Is anyone else attending that one ? or know of anyone ?

Mrs Bond - Hope you are well ?

Tamelia - I am so sorry hun    

Bromleygirl - good luck for your EC  

LolaBoo - Good luck for weds  

Clomidia - hows things ?  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... 

Julie, great news you've got your forms all sorted. Hope you get invited to the PIE you want.  

MrsBond, how are things with you? What stage are you at now? 

Lola, good luck for tomorrow! I was also on 300iu of gonal, but I'm sure you have a far better crop than me!  
Doing ok today, thanks. 

tamelia, still thinking of you    

AFM, I'm doing ok today. Yesterday was 10dpo and I had cramps, sore boobs, and backache. All horrible AF signs. I rested as much as possible. Today I saw (tmi alert!) pink in the remnants of the cyclogest when I went to the loo this morning    Nothing since, and the aches and pains are gone now, so not feeling good. I've got a slight tightness in my belly, but I think that's nerves and stress from this whole thing


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Clomidia hope you are keeping positive and that pink has disappeared.  The last few days are always the worst because you know the fate has already been decided and you are just waiting to find out.  Keeping everything crossed for you though.  The tightness could be nerves too and i don't know about you but the cyclogest did awful things to my insides which make you feel uncomfortable.

Julie, sounds like you are well on your way now, should all be quite quick from here on, you never know by this time next year you could have a baby!

Lola, hope those follies are growing nicely for you.

Bromleygirl, I hope you EC went well.  I totally understand what you mean about not wanting people to ask.  Alot of people know when im going through it but i hate having to answer anything because i feel like ive got to keep positive and upbeat but am just feeling angry and fed up with it all.  Ive not had the same history as you but i have had several complications and disappointments so im very cautious too.  By the way DR means down regulation.  When you are sniffing to stop your ovaries from ovulating.

Hi Mrs Bond, Capricornian, Mrs Rock, Daisylea and anyone else i've missed. 

I'm feeling quite upbeat, been looking into adoption so feeling like we are getting closer to finally completing our family, although this route could mean it's a long way off.  Im starting to accept that i'm possibly not able to become pregnant again, it's been hard getting to this point but i am going to have to start coming to terms with this in order to be able to move on.  This is part of the reason ive found to difficult to post regularly on here, but i have been reading all your posts.  I don't want my infertility to affect the wonderful family i already have.  One way or another my little girl will hopefully have a sibling eventually.

I'm going for one last attempt just after Xmas, going to throw everything at it and if that doesn't work then that's another one of life's chapters closed.  I feel strangely relieved, i know this sounds weird but having your whole life evolving round IVF is so hard and tiring and i am incredibly blessed that i already have one beautiful daughter from my first round.  This helps me deal with the decisions im having to make now.

I really hope it works for all you ladies, it can and it does work so fingers crossed.
Tam xx


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Tamelia:  Thanks for explanation, I wish you all the best. It is emotionally draining. 

Clomidia:  I really really hope everything is still okay with you.  


EC:  My only concern was that i was told to take ovitrelle 6.30pm and my appointment was 8:30am, but blue paperwork says needs to be taken 34-5 hours.  Anyhow checked when I got in and 6.30pm was correct, so no issues there.  I went for egg collection yesterday and felt strangely euphoric (must have been the sedation) when I woke up, even before I knew how many eggs.  DH advised 10 eggs.  By evening felt some discomfort.

This morning phone call to say none had taken.  Felt sorry for person who had to tell me, but managed to hold off being audibly upset for a few minutes.  Once off the phone flood gates opened.  I work in male dominated job so didn't want to or feel like staying in work (actually wouldn't matter what job I was in).  Poor manager had to sit with me while I tried to speak through blubbing so home now.

Seeing someone on Friday to go through what has happened.  Was told on the phone and gist seems to be my eggs are the problem, but wasn't really listening properly.  Wondering if this will explain my previous two mc.  

Anyhow I feel I have felt the full force of this emotional rollercoaster, and I hadn't honestly been prepared for it to end so soon.  We'll assess our options after Friday but for the next couple of days need to come to terms with the end of this particularly short journey. Thanks for all your support!



xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

BG I am so so sorry, the same happened to me last cycle and like you was totally unprepared.  I completely sympathise with you and took me quite a while to get over the upset.  If it's any consolation  (even though i got BFN) i changed  to Menopur which matures the eggs in addition to stimming them.  I also had ICSI where the sperm is injected directly into any mature eggs.  Out of 6 eggs, 3 fertilised and started to develop well.  I also took an extra supplement of Purina Royal Jelly with Wheatgerm which apparently Queen Bees live off and they produce lots of eggs.  I do think this helped too.
I hope your consultation brings you some answers and some recommendations on what to try next time.  Every cycle is different and sadly it soed take a bit of trial and error sometimes.
Take time to get over this but don't give up hope.
Tam xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

BG, I am so sorry     You've got some great advice from tamelia there, and I hope they can give you some answers at your appt. it is such sad news. 

tamelia, I wish you well with your decision re adoption - it is such a difficult decision, isn't it, and difficult process too. That said, I spent time yesterday with a couple and their adopted daughter, they are such a lovely happy family. The little girl is 5 and she nearly broke my heart when she asked me if we were 'a mum and dad'. So cute. I had to tell her we were to our little doggie. 

Tomorrow is 14dpo, the day AF arrived last time, but we thought it was all over yesterday when I passed a lot of blood in the morning.    There's been none since but I am cramping on and off and feel like the witch is on her way


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks Tam.  That did cheer me up yesterday when I read it, so will wait and see what happens.  Looking forward to a nice rest.

xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

How funny ive just realised ive recommended Purina Royal Jelly.  It's actually Regina.  Purina is the make of cat biscuits i used to buy.

BG, hope you are staying strong.

Clomidia, really hope that wicked old witch keeps away.  Keeping everything crossed so tightly.
Tam x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Clomidia, thinking of you x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just trying to catch up with all the posts, and to say I am thinking of you all x

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Dear All
How are you all  
Well had my scan on Wed and they only found 5 large follicles and 3 small ones, really disapointed, no idea why it hasnt worked well, all the nurse could say was that it depends on the cycle!!
They cant up he gonal f as I am on the highest dose (automatic once you turn 35)
Have another scan today and at the case conference the reccomendation was that I go ahead with EC on Monday and as they said it only takes one!
So we will see? felt so sad on wednesday as I had a better response with clomid!
so please keep fingers crossed for me for Monday and next week (have the whole week off  )
BG I am so sorry   
Keeping fingers crossed for you CLomidia   
Big hugs to you all
Off to the hospital
Lola xxxx
ps lots of   xxx


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i haven't been on for a while, but just started a new job and things totally crazy at work. So sorry to hear your news bromleygirl and tamelia, stay strong and wish you all the best with whatever your next steps are on this crazy journey of ours.
For those ladies who've received BFN...    truly sorry. Mrs Rock & Clomidia hope your doing ok, sending out lots of good luck and baby dust to Julie1973. hope the wicked AF stays away.

AFM - started DR 8th Stimms start 21st earliest EC 1/10,

everything seems to be moving really fast, but feeling positive and hoping to bring some great news to this thread very soon.

Lots of Love

Daisy.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi all, just a quick question....

Had a look at Guys website to double check costs for my next ICSI cycle and a bit confused.  Prices from Apr 08 shows ICSI to be £3300 but when you click on  their 'private costs' from Apr 09 it shows the cost as £3900!!!  This is quite a price leap.  Anyone recently had ICSI?  Can they confirm what the price actually is?

Tam x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies , hoping you are all ok  

Tamelia - I was looking into the costs of ICSI @ Guys it appears the prices are different due to self funded or private.... I am not really sure what the differences are as to why the £600 difference though.  When I go along for my PIE I plan on asking that question anyway, so if you havent found the info you need I'll let you know what I find out  

Clomidia - How are you hun ? Havent seen you post for a few days  

Hi to BromleyGirl, Mrs Rock, Daisy, Lola, hope you are all ok ?  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the   

Unfortunately, it's a BFN again for me 

AF arrived 14dpo, same as last time, and is still here now, very heavy and crampy (not like last time at all). I stopped the cyclogest as soon as AF arrived, although I haven't rung the clinic yet. I'm dreading it. 

*** 

About Guy's prices, we paid £3200, which is the self-funded price. The higher price is indeed for private, I don't know all of the extras you get with that but I know it guarantees you the same cons throughout the process - we've automatically had the same cons anyway, so didn't feel the need to give them the extra cash!! 

I know the prices were going up in October, so if it's £3300, that's only a £100 increase, which isn't bad. 

Lola, good luck for EC today - I hope you get plenty of eggies hun. I know it only takes one - we only had one embryo - but I'd of course have given ANYTHING for a few more...    

Feeling totally and utterly defeated and don't know what to do or think next


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Clomidia, I am so so sorry   xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clomidia - So sorry hun.. thinking of you   

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

I am thinking of you Clomidia - so sorry hunny   

Mrs Bond x x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Firstly   Clomidia, I am so sorry it didnt work out for you this time.
I had my EC today and after a roller coaster weekend (we were not sure weather or not to abondon the cycle due to what looked like a poor responce) I ended up with 8 eggs !! hubby and I and the doctor were all vwey suprised. Just have to   that some if not all fertilise... that phone call cannot come soon enough!!
I am feeling ok, do not remember a thng about the procedure (just like a GA) and only had mild cramps after that a nurofen took care off, been resting all afternoon but am fine now- just have to see what the week brings, keep every thing crossed for me please.
How are you all?
 and  
Lola xxx
ps I really cant fault the staff at Guys they are fab
pps there were 7 of us in today for EC so if you are on this thread good luck to you all - lucky 7 xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Clomidia, I am so so sorry.  I hope your follow up brings some sort of answers or a way forward for a next round if you are trying again.  I know how you feel and it sucks doesn't it.  
Thanks for the info re the costs, that makes a bit more sense.  I don't see though how going private should differ from being self funded to warrant such a big price difference.  I shall ask the question on the 6th.

Thanks Julie, i'm sure everything will be fully explained at the PIE.  When are you going?

Lola, hope you received good news his morning?  8 is a good number of eggs.

Tam x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Good luck at PIE Tam xx
I had the phone call today and out of the 8 eggs, 7 were viable and 4 fertilised    ! I burst into tears on the phone and took me ages to calm down to phone my husband (did want to blub and not be able to tell him and him think it was bad news!!)
I am so relieved- I know it is a way to go but feel so much better then I did this time yesterday. They have given me a provisional time for Thursday, but will call on Thursday morning to let me know if they are going to wait till Sat instead? so be strong my little embs   for you and look after each other  .
 and   to you all
Lola xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

Tamelia - I know its quite a big difference in price isnt it.  I am hoping to attend the next PIE on 7th October, spoke to the hospital yesterday and they said my letter should be with me soon   feeling really nervous about the while thing as this is out first attempt at IVF, so trying not to get too over whelmed with everything and take each day as it comes.

Lola - 4 fertilised well done you. Glad you are feeling so much better than you did yesterday   Good luck for Thursday or Saturday whichever it happens to be  

Clomidia - How are you hun ?  

Hi to all you other ladies, Mrs Bond, Mrs Rock, Daisy, Bromley Girl and anyone else I have missed     

Take Care 

Julie x


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all!  I have been away for a while but used to post here a few months back.  I am not sure if anyone remembers me but I was doing my cycle at Guys when we had all that snow!

Anyway I haven't had a chance to read through everything that has happened since then so hopefully alot of you who I used to chat to have had success. 

My news is that I was extremely lucky and got a BFP.  Guys were great.  I had a few ups and downs in my cycle.  First of all the snow which almost delayed everything!!!  Then I thought I had not had all the drugs delivered and had to trudge through no tubes or buses and the snow to get more (turns out though I had misplaced them as I discovered 2 months ago when we moved and I found they had fallen down the back of the drawer!)  I then had 22 follicles but only got 5 eggs.  Of those 5 eggs only 3 were viable but all three fertilised.  They transferred two.  The third didn't make it to be frozen so everything was pinned on the transferred embryos.  One stuck and I am now 22 weeks.

I was way too scared to post earlier but I remembered when I first found this thread I wanted to hear of success at Guys so I hope I haven't offended anyone.  I just wanted to say I found the nurses and docs at Guys wonderful. 

Good luck to everyone doing their cycles at Guys.  I really feel I was lucky to do IVF there.  I hope to pop in here and read more success stories.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi PoppyFairy  

I am fairly new to this thread, waiting to start our first cycle of IVF @ Guys. "Congrats" on your BFP, lovely to hear to a positive story, and looks like on your first cycle too  , also looks like you are from Harrow am I correct ? me too I live in Kenton.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Hi Poppy, congrats and your message is nice to hear.
I feel like I am in limbo at the mo...no call today so embies are hopefully ok? waiting  for call in the morning to see if I go in tomorrow for EC or wait till sat? have the week off to took myself of shopping today- nothing like a bit of retail therapy 
How you all doing?
 and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Me again  
just had call from hospital- they want to wait till day 5 (sat)
I had 4 embies- 1 stopped at 4 cells   but I have three (2x 8 cell and 1x 7 cell) very nervous about waiting till sat but embryologist was very positive and said that even if they dont make it to blastocyst they will be viable and on the day they will decide weather or not they implant 1 or 2.
Please keep thinking positive thoughts for me.
Hope you are all ok
big   and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Clomidia:  I'm only just catching up and I am so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

LolaBoo:  lots of positive thoughts coming your way. Have a lovely Saturday.

Tamelia:  Hi our next course will be icsi as well in due course, hopefully, after  chill out and some tests.

PoppyFairy:  I am relatively new to this forum, but have found it very supportive.  Your news is great, congrats.

Julie: Mine was May, it feels like a lifetime ago (i had to check my diary).  I hope you enjoy the PIE. I felt like I was finally actually doing something, and it's sort of reassuring to know there are lots of people in the same boat.

Hi Mrs Rock, Mrs Bond and Daisylea and everybody else.

xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks Bromleygirl  
very nervous and excited all at the same time  
Clomidia- how you doing? 
L xxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping in quickly to say Good Morning ... cant believe its the start of yet another week! Where do these week go !

Will be back along later to post some more, just wanted to say "Hi" on this Monday morning  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
well I had my ET on Sat and it went very well had one B33 blast put back and the embryologist was very positive about it. 
Now have the dreaded 2ww now ( well almost have to test on the 30th)  
Cant believe it is all over and now it is just a waiting game. Am taking my pesseries and keeping my fingers crossed and trying to as calm and relaxed as possible. 
I am also waiting for them to tell me how many were frozen   we think there will be at least 2 other viable blasts  
Hope you are ok and sending you all lots of   and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,   

Back from business trip, glad to hear that your success story from guy's poppy, will i had my first scan today.. very strange results, maybe someody has experienced something like this or could point me in the right direction..

.....started burselin injections on 8/9..AF came thursday 17/9, had scan to check lining today and was told that i had 14 follicles on right ovary and 8 on left. when starting DR They advised me to take 0.5ml burselin, they told me to reduce to 0.2ml and start today on gonal f 150. Problem is I always thought that you didn't produce follies till you started stimming. spoke to a friend who has gone through this process and she too was surprised by my results. my initial blood tests a few months ago showed..FH 3.6 LH 6. Not sure if this is a sign of PCOS or what this means...really concerned as don't know what my next step should be. we do have a history in the family of twins, i think unidentical but not 100% sure.

has anyone gone through this before as could do with some advise?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Daisylea

I think what they saw on your scan were follies ready to grow -  they can always see these at the start of a cycle. What they can't tell is how many of these will respond to the drugs, grow into a good size and produce some eggs.

E.g. on my first cycle I think I had a total of 13 follies at the start (before stimms), and of these 10 responded to the drugs and they collected 7 eggs. So having a good number of follies at the start is one indicator of how your cycle will be - but if it is your first cycle they really don't know! 

I note that you are starting off on a low dosage of gonal f - so I think this will minimise the risk of you over-stimming. If they are concerned about PCOS they will test your oestradial levels to check that they are not too high.

So overall I think it's good that you have that many follies ready to grow - and they will check on progress when you have your next scan.

Best of luck!

Wiggie xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Dear All
I am now on day 5 since ET and have no idea what is going on with my body!! I am reading into every little twinge and ache and so far to AF!! am driving myself mad- only 6 days to test. Please keep it all crossed for me and    
We didnt manage to get any frozen  but it was always an added bonus- just concentrating all my energy on the little one in me  

How are you all?
Daisy, I had one biggish follie on my fscan before I started injections and they just assumed it was cystic- turns out it ended up having an egg in it when it came to EC? Apparently it slows down the rate that the follies grow but does not stop them totally, and everyone reacts in their own way to the drugs. ( first cycle I had the sniffs, they had no effect whatsoever and we had to abandon that cycle and start again!!)
Lots of   and   to you all
Lola
xxxx


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Wiggie and LolaBoo,  

Spoke to NN today, and they confirmed what you all have said about the Antral Follicle Count. They suggested its a good sign to have that number of follies at baseline scan, so much happier now.    After 2 weeks of no burselin symptoms, the gonal f seems to be driving me crazy. I see to be walking round with a sore head and an uncontrollable temper.   My poor DP really got the brunt of it last night and even in work i'm snapping at clients. Every emotion seems to be hightened from positive to negative mood swings. I started Acupunture during DR and I finally seem to be able to relax during our sessions. I have no idea if it works, I just love the fact that its the one place I can relax in peace.   The accupuncturist is working on increasing blood flow to uterus, just wanted to know if their is anything I can do, to improve blood flow down there.

This is my first ICSI cycle and from the other people's posts GUY's seems to be a good hospital for IVF and ICSI tx. 
I have my bloods being taken on Friday, so hoping that everything good and the follies I have nice healthy eggs growing inside them.

Sending lots of PMA to all those going through tx this month.

daisy xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

HI everyone, hope you are all doing ok  

Help!!  Im confused, what do i do?  Stay with Guys or try another clinic for my final cycle.

Seems less hassle and expense to stay where i am but what can another clinic offer that Guys can't after 4 unsuccessful cycles?  Have tried 2 different drug regimes and 2 different protocols.  My body just seems to respond the same each time.

I already have my medication so would not want to change from what i already had so is it worth going elsewhere?  Wouldn't it just be the same outcome?

What do you think and if i should move any recommendations or ones to avoid?

Thanks Tam x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Daisy- Good luck for Friday sending lots of PMT your way, I had no real side efects from any of the meds except that they have all contributed to mucking up my bowels -sorry if that was TMI!!!
Tamelia- I think it is such a tough choice, I havent had any ex of any other clinic apart from the experience of a friend at the Wittington so I would not reccomend them. The staff at Guys are great and I would go back again for another cycle at some point (money permitting)
See what the others say- and ask them, it may be that other clinics have succes with other protocols and they may suit you better?
I am still playing the waiting game- but not a fun game to play!!
 and   and  to you all
Lola xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone   

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, life has honestly been so, so busy this last week or so I haven't had time to read or reply til now. Thank you to everyone who posted a reply to me, I really do appreciate it  

Mrs Rock, thanks   Have you set a date for your FET yet? And have you decided on one/two embies?  Good luck  

Julie, thanks   Are you all set up for the PIE next month?  

bromleygirl, thanks - how are you getting on now?  

MrsBond, thanks hunny, been thinking of you too - how are things? Sending you some   

Lolaboo, thanks for checking on me    wow, you're PUPO    Good luck with the rest of your 2ww! Hmm, it is a head-wrecking time isn't it!!! You are well over the first week now though right? Test day must be coming up soon! I just hope and pray you get good news soon, hun, a good quality blast is probably the best chance you get, so good luck!!!    

tamelia, thanks hun   Yes it does suck, doesn't it?    Goodness, I don't know how you did it four times, hun, you are so strong. I take my hat off to you, honestly. Have you had your follow up review yet?? Ours is in about four weeks time.    As for your Q about changing clinics, yikes, that's a tough one. My own thoughts are that we MIGHT change IF we go again, just to get a fresh perspective of things, I know the Lister has a good reputation for dealing with poor responders so they came to mind... on the other hand, I do trust Guys, and would be happy to go again with them, we know how everything works, so less stress, etc, etc... but really, it is down to how you feel - if you are happy with Guys, then do go again, especially if you have already changed protocols etc. If you haven't already, perhaps make a few consultation appts with a couple of clinics and have a chat? See what you feel afterwards? Oh what a tough decision...  

Poppyfairy, congrats on your bfp. I'm jealous too of course  

daisylea, good luck for your cycle. Sounds like you've got lots of potential eggies in there! Sorry you're suffering on the stimms, I was another one who was fine on it but hated the down-regging   

Wiggie, you must be near your due-date now - hope it's all going well for you   

AFM, I'm doing ok at the moment. Had a few rough days, and still have rough moments to be honest, but not too bad. I started my new job so I am busy, busy, busy, which is great. Haven't had time to sit back and feel sorry for myself all week    We're really not sure if we will go again though, or if we even want to ... maybe if we get the funding from the PCT we might consider it, but for now, we are taking time out. We've decided to wait til next spring/summer before making any decisions, although of course we'll wait to see what the cons says next month at our follow up. 

So I suppose this is a sort of goodbye from me... I will be keeping an eye on you all and hoping for a bfp for every single one of you    but I'm officially NOT ttc with assistance right now, so I'm just going to try to step back from things, concentrate on work, my hubby, and our holiday (2 months to go!!) and hopefully things will come right some day... I really hope so as I can't imagine a life without children in it... 

Take care of you all


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Just popping by to say "Hi" hoping you are all ok  

Will pop back later....

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Just popping by to vent and to ask for some advice please  

I still havent recevied my letter from Guys for the PIE, however spoke to someone this morning who told me the letter was sent out 15th Sept, 
there have been postal strikes but nearly 2 weeks now !

Bearing in mind our referral is an NHS one and I was told my BMI had to be under 35 ( mine is currently 31 and I am still try to loose more) ....  I was told today that we have been put down as self funded as my BMI needs to be under 30... gutted to say the least.. however was given 2 options we can either self fund OR we can put on hold whilst I loose the weight to get my BMI below 30 and providing this is within a year I can call them back to advise BMI down to under 30 and go from there.

Can anyone advise on how much I can expect self funding to be, also if you self fund and it doesnt work do you still get your chance on the NHS ?

Thankyou

Julie


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Julie - my BMI was 31 when I went for my first appt and they told me to get it down to below 30 before they would start tx (it was actually 30 but when I turned up in jeans, jumper and trainers they weighed me and of course it was higher!   )  

Anyway, I got it to 29.5 within a couple of months and went straight back to them   They started me no problems - didn't even weigh me, but I guess they can tell I'd lost weight by looking at me. 

Our second cycle was self-funded and my bmi was borderline 30. They didn't mention my weight at all then. 

Self-funding prices are on their website but they are around £3300 for ICSI, and I think £2500 or so for IVF, plus drugs, which are anywhere from £500-£1000 depending on what you're on and how much you need. 

HTH


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Hope you are all ok?  
I am getting very anxious about the test now- due to take it on Wed morning and today it really hit me that I might get a negative- have been so positive until now. I have had no real signs either way, apart from last Tuesday when I was convinced I was getting a visit from AF, but apart from cramps- which I am 99% sure are from the constipation I am getting (sorry if that was TMI) nothing. Boobs a bit sore but nothing more them usual and been weeing for England, but again am sure that is to do with all the water I am drinking!!
Going a bit nuts!!  
I know that many women feel nothing at this stage but I thought that I would know either way?
any advice ladies?
Clomidia- How you doing, holiday and a break from all this sounds like a good idea- thanks for all you advice over the last few months and I look forward to hearing some happy news when you come back  
Julie- I am sure that if you go down to 30 your NHS funding will still stand- I was BMI 27 and the nurse at the time said that was ok but there are better results when weight is not an issue as well?
well off to drink more water and relax before my next pessary!!- oh and BTW the nurse said that if I do get a BFP then I would be taking them for the first 12 weeks? but it would be worth it- please all keep it all crossed for me and  
Big hugs to you all   and  
Lola xxxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

not that I am obessed at the mo!! 
but just found this website- it actually made me laugh 
http://www.twoweekwait.com/web/index.php
Lola xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Lola! x

Julie - My BMI was 33 when I went for very first referral appt - Prof. Braude suggested I get my BMI under 30. Managed to get most of it off within about 4 months. When I eventually went for my first appt they forgot to weigh me (I had to remind them) and then I was at 30.5, but they still proceeded with treatment (I think it depends on your borough and how strict they are). Am currently 14 weeks with two very healthy little babies. Don't let the BMI stuff stress you out... they are just statistics and don't take into account your personal fitness and health. Good luck with your tx.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Just to let you know that I did my test to day and I got a  
I am still in shock and shook and cried for about 1/2 an hour after but am so happy and relieved!
I know we have a long way to go but we will get there  
Big hus to you all  
and lots of  
Lola
xxxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ldies,

Lola "Congratulations" hun well done you bet you are sooooo pleased  

Natalie, Lola, and Clomidia - Thankyou for your posts... I am working hard on getting my weight down to BMI below 30, decided I think I will give it til after Christmas and start the IVF early next year..however that is assuming I dont get the weight down before then and if so as soon as its under 30 I will be on the phone to Guys.

Hoping you are all well.....

Will pop back later

Julie x


----------



## daisylea33 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi ladies,  

Congratulaions Lolaboo on your BFP, fantastic news..gives us all hope that this journey can result in a positive outcome.

Hello and good luck to all those going through the final stages of tx.

AFM, some concerns with my E2 levels, i have about 17 follies around 17-10mm, but have had to coast for the last two days. I've had bloods and scan daily since yesterday, with another one booked in for tomorrow am. Was feeling really down earlier as E2 level 14,000! not sure what correct levels are supposed to be, but know that this figure is great. My NN has asked me to stop taking the Gonal F and instead given me Cetrotide 0.25mg to take for the next 3 days. Was hoping for EC Friday, but not sure whats happening anymore, really scared that tx may be cancelled, but keeping postitive    with lots of   .

Does anyone have any experience of this, as not sure what direction tx is heading. 

Trying to feel strong, just peeved that i'm pumping all these drugs into my system and it could all go tits up(excuse the language).

Anyway, focusing on the good things and feeling good about your great news Lolaboo. 

Lots of Luv

daisy.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks Julie and Daisy   I am still smiling and I know I am very lucky and hope that you all get to have BFP too  

I am still waiting for call from hospital? phoned on wed morning- guess I am not a priority anymore ? which is fine as I dont thnk I have to have a scan for a couple of weeks?

By the way does anyone know when the pregnancy is counted from? the last period/ EC or ET? bit confused?

Daisy I am not sure what E2 levels are? but 17 at about 10mm sounds good- they told me that a good size is 12-14mm by the time of EC, but sayng that I has sizes all over the place (from 8-20mm) and we got 8 eggs? keep positive I had 2 cycles cancelled for different reasons. It is very frustrating that we take all these drugs for what seems like nothing but I now know it is worth it in the end- I am thinking of you  

Big hugs   and   to you all
Lola xxxxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Lola

COngrats on your BFP. Your pregnancy is calculated from the date of last period - so you are now officially 4 weeks pg! There is also a pregnancy calculator on the FF home page where you can type in your EC date and tells you what stage you are at.

Daisy - don't know much about E2 levels, but sounds like they are monitoring you closely to stop you over-stimming. Best of luck!

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
congrats Lola!!! very happy for you... another Guys success story   , you will have a scan at about 6 weeks and then another one about 9 weeks, and then discharged into NHS care.. but this will all be explained to you at the 1st scan.

Daisy- those E2 levels sound good. they like you to be at least 10,000 at time of EC and you have a good sized number of follies as well so hope all goes well for you..!! fx

wiggie - not long to go now!! hope youve all ready..!!

jasmine x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well....  just popping by to catch up  

I've just had a call from Guys to say although I havent received my letter yet, we have been invited to attend the PIE next Wednesday (7th Oct)..I am a little surprised to receive the call as I spoke to someone earlier in the week, as we have been NHS referred my BMI has to be below 30, it is currently 31...  so I was advised to put it on hold for a short while whilst I loose the weight and get my BMI below 30.

Although I started Weight Watchers last week and at my first weigh in last night I lost 6lbs  I am in a bit of a panic now as I still have about 10lbs to loose to be excepted for NHS Referral otherwise we are down as Self funded   The lady at Guys did say my BMI wouldnt have to be under 30 for the PIE, but to make sure it is before our first appt with the consultant.....  Can any of you advise after the PIE how long was it til your appt with the Consultant ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Julie
It was 4 weeks from out PIE to our appointment.

Daisylea, I hope all is ok for your EC.  I had high oestradiol levels too and was told by the nurse it would have to be about 20,000 before they cancel your cycle.  

Lola - many congrats on your BFP!  I know you've waited a while with the op and all, good for you x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Thanks for info Wiggle   and we look forward to hearing some happy news soon  
Julie great that you can go to the PIE- I think I only had to wait 3-4 weeks as well for my first appointment. Well done on losing the weight so far.
The hospital called today but I missed the call so hopefully I will speak to someone on Monday!
How are you Daisy?
Hope you all have a good weekend
 and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Lola fantastic news congratulations!  Did you feel like you already knew it was BFP before you tested?  My first cycle which was BFP i knew it had worked and all my negatives following i also knew.  It's weird isn't it, does your head in but so glad it's worked out.  You good news has restored my faith in Guys.

Hi Wiggie, Daisy, Julie, Natalie, Mrs Rock, Jasmine, Clomidia.

Thanks for helping me out with my dilemma about whether to change clinics or not but i have finally decided.  I'm going to stay with Guys for my last cycle due to costs, convenience with location and the fact i have such a past history with them and large file i figured it made sense to stay there.  Besides i already have my drugs (thanks again) for next cycle so even if i changed clinic i would still want to be on same protocol and why would a different clinic change whatever the result it would be anyway.  I feel i know all the staff now and it's all so familiar.  It's either destined to work or not.

I have also decided not to wait and going to start end of this month.  This is all so emotionally draining and although i would love to keep going and going until i possibly get a BFP i need to reach a point where the journey must come to an end and i can re assess our plans, draw a line under IVF and move forward in a different direction.  It's torture just floating along in this no mans land of infertility.

Ive got my follow up consultation on Tuesday and just hope they are happy to let me try again.  I want to just throw whatever i can at it and break my rule of single transfer and if possible go for 2 if the situation arises.  Don't suppose they would let me go for 3.  If it doesn't work then ive tried everything.  I even start accupuncture this week which is new to me!

Thank you all. 
Tam x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Lolaboo, congrats on the bfp!!! That's such lovely news, especially as you've had cycles cancelled in the past   

Tamelia, good luck with your appt! You're so very brave to go again, I wish you loads of luck with it. 

Daisy, hope EC went well / happens soon!  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well - sending lots and lots of     to you all xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Hoping you are all well ?  

We received our letter this morning and will be attending the PIE @ Guys this Wednesday 7th October  

I am a little surprised as I already explained my BMI is currently 31 and needs to be unde 30 so we were advised to hold off and loose the weight about 10lbs to get my BMI to under 30, They did advise I will need to have lost the weight before the consultant appt which they said could be 4-6 weeks after the PIE... so heres having everything crossed It will come off in time  

We have been advised that we do qualify for NHS funded tx, and that we are entitled to either 3 IUI's OR 1 Fresh cycle of IVF/ICSI and the freezing and storing of embryos for 2 years - If we havent conceived either through fertility tx or naturally we will be eligible for up to 2 frozen Embryo transfer cycles. I am pleased to hear this as I had only expected 1 go at IVf and nothing more.

Wish me luck with shifting the weight... I am trying to be really   at the moment 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, im also waiting for my first appointment with GUYs for IVF, but with PGD. Im so glad your appointment for PIE has come through, and your funding has turned out a little more than you expected. Good luck with the rest of your weight loss plan, im sure you'l do just fine,

Take care Karen


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations Lola, on your fabulous dream! Good luck and all the very best

Karen


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
how are you?  
I now have my date for my 7 week scan 21st Oct- really hope all is well   am feeling fine, just tired and have sore boobs (with some lovely veins!!!)
Tam- I had  feeling as I am never late, but as I was taking the progesterone I wasnt 100% sure- did start to get big dark veins on my boobs a few days before the test that made me think I was too- but still big shock when I took test as you never quite believe till you see those lines!
Thanks for your wishes Pinkbabe   and everyone else too   you guys (excuse the pun) are he best and all your support has been amazing.
Julie- great news about the cycle and the frozen ET's more then I got from the NHS- where are you? hope you find the PIE useful and that you can get started soon.
How are you Clomidia?
How are you Daisy?
Big hugs to you all    and lots of  
Lola xxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
My name is Louisa and I've just read through lots of your posts but am totally lost who is who so bear with me!
I also am at Guys.  Just been through a pgd failed cycle.  Got our bfn last Weds and we are dealing with it OK really.  It helps that we were lucky enough to get 5 frozen blasts (29 eggs, 24 mature, 19 fertilised, 18 survived biopsy, 13 suitable for transfer (i.e. after pgd-ing was finished), 6 survived to Blast.  One transferred but failed to take.  5 frozen. We're having pgd for severe haemophilia A as every boy in my family seems to have it (very serious genetic condition).
So Mrs Rock I am particularly interested in where you are!  Because we have our follow up appt on 22nd OCt with Prof Braude to discuss the FET.  Think we should be starting day 1 of AF around 28th Oct.  i've got so many questions about what will happen in the fet (welcome answers!!).  Know there is medicated and natural but that apparently they prefer medicated!?  Then we have the complexity that I didn't downreg on the sniffing and had to have a progesterone injection so hoping not to have to go through that again - espeically as it will mean 2WW during Christmas!!
Mrs Rock - what's happening with you?  AReyou doing SET?  I would like to have 2 put bcak this time having failed with the1st SET but worried they won't let me as this is a NHS funded cycle (we got the fresh and frozen paid for - 1 set of cycles).  What do you all reckon?
Sorry soo many questions... 
Love
Louisa


----------



## bromleygirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi

Been away, and come back to Lolaboo's BFP.  What fab news.  Congrats!!

xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
Thanks Bromley girl   we are very happy but I am so aware we have a long way to go and am over analysing every ache and pain but very greatful to be in this position!!
How are you all?
Louise- sorry about your BFN- you must have been going through your cycle at a similer time to me- but you had a great response and 5 frozen Embs is amazing. I hope it works out for you next time. See what Prof B says, he knows his stuff  

 and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, welcome to FF. So sorry to hear about you BFN. Im still waiting for my first PGD attempt, so i dont have much experience to tell at present. Hang in there, there is lots of support here! 

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi.. thanks for the welcomes..sorry it will take me a while to get used to who is who so apologies for appearing ignorant.  
Well today i'm counting down the days to the next appt with prof Braude.. 2 weeks to go exactly... 22nd Oct.  I'm trying to get on with our lives and organising lots of social events.  Just been out this evening with friends for a dinner party and have had lots of wine.. feel dead relaxed and tipsy.. I'm sure that's a good thing to do!!!

So nothing new at all.  Just been spotting lots recently but I expect that's due to my uterus trying to compensate for coming down from all the drugs.  V. much looking forward to this appt so I can find out what it going to happen with the fet..  last time on the fresh cycle i failed to down reg properly so I very much hope i can just have theprogesterone injection straight off instead of sniffing.. if I can do that then i avoid a 2ww over Christmas!!  Imagine getting a bfn on Christmas day or rounabout then!
Anyway wikll stop waffling
Take care

L


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 

ive also just got in from a lovely evening out with the odd wine or two! yes that would be awful, not having the desired outcome over the christmas period. Stay positive and keep waffling, its helping everyone get through it all LOL!  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

just want to say feel free to waffle away, thats what we are here for  
Good luck for the 22nd Louisa
 and  
Lola
xxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

oh and while you can, have some wine for me  
xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
does anyone know if you are self funding at guys, and you have embies left over to freeze, if you get a BFN, do you get a subsequent ET with the frozen embies for free? I was just weighing up finances!

Also what is a medicated FET and a natural FET? and who decides which you have?

Thanks everyone,
Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone advise what to expect on the first visit to the consultant @ Guys.

I think its a full medical run down, and blood tests for both of us ? what are these for ? Does DP need to produce sample on 1st visit ?

Thankyou

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Julie
How are you?
Our first app may be slightly different from others as we were seen in the Mcnair Centre (at guys) first before being referred up the the ACU, as we tried clomid first. My other half and I had loads of blood test and he gave a sample there. So when we had our first app at the ACU I had a scan and some bloods but he had nothing. They talked through the process and we signed lots of forms (mainly to do with the EC and ET, you will have been given them at the PIE)
Then we waited till the first day of my period and I went back in for a scan and it all went from there.
I am sure others may have had a differend experience?
Have you got the date for the app?
Pink- not sure about self funding as we  went through the NHS
 and  to you all
Lola xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Lola  

Thankyou for your reply, our appt is 9th November, so things moving along nicely now, we are of on hols on the 11th November so will be nice to have the appt before we go.

Hello to all you other ladies, hoping you are ok  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello everyone
still getting to grips with who is who but have spotted a few questions i can help with...

ON the funding question we were lucky enough to get funded by our pct for one cycle.  Apparently accoridng to prof braude this consists of a fresh and a frozen if the fresh isn't successful.  So we're heading towards our frozen as our fresh failed recently (bfn lasdt weds 30th).  Not sure if if the frozen fails if another frozen is funded in the case of having enough embryos.  i severely doubt that.  
in terms of medicated/non medicated the research i've done elsewhere indicates to me that guys tend to prefer doing the full medicated.. i.e. wait to day 21, then sniff for 2-3 weeks, then 2 weeks pessaries before the defrost.  On my fresh cycle the sniffing (downregging) didn't work.  Possibly due to a cyst i had.  So, apparently there are alternatives (i.e. having a progesterone injection on day 2 of period to downreg quickly over the immediate 2 weeks), or not downregging at all and just having oestrogen tablet and progesterone.  On our follow up appt on the 22nd I intend to question in detail what our alternatives our.. as if we have to do the full works we would have 2ww over Christmas -- how rubbish would that be!!  

must go now and continue with rubbish housework.. just back from wedding and pretty hungover... must stop drinking soon! (i sound like such an alcholic but am not reallY!)

take care all
L x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louisa
Just been reading back and saw your message to me.  Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I was so devastated when I got mine, sounds like you are being really strong and positive.  I'm going to use both my frozen blasts for the FET.  Even though Guys only wanted us to transfer one back during the fresh cycle, they recommended using both for the frozen because a) fresh didn't work, b) I've just had a birthday so am now 36 (yikes!) and c) frozen has less chance of success than fresh.

We get 1 fresh and 1 frozen cycle on the NHS with Southwark PCT, but I think it is just the 1 frozen, even if we'd had more frosties to use.  Having said that on Friday I came home to a bill for £850 from them for the FET, but hopefully it is a mistake - going to call them tomorrow about it.

Hope that helps, you can always pm me if you like,

Mrs Rock x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

i could put you in touch with alcoholics anonymous if you like...lol only joking, enjoy it while you can girl! 

Thanks for all that info, that has helped. You just find dont you, that questions just pop into your head, at anytime of the day or night.

Thanks again, keep in touch
Hello to everyone else,   to all x
Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Karen, Mrs Rock, other lovely ladies.  See i'm getting there! 
Just had another rubbish day at work.  Spend the time when i'm not running around daydreaming about what could be if this fet works... then it becomes dangerous ground i think.  Spent too much time last time thinking up babies's names.  Am convinced that's why it failed!  (also I think it might have failed because 1)maybe the blast wasn't quite right 2) my husband's mum was really sick in hospital just into the 2ww and we were sooo stressed and thought we'd lose her and spent all hours at the hostpital for the entire 2ww - not ideal eh? and 3) because of 2) as I'm diabetic my blood sugars were not so good during said 2ww).  So i'm hoping that next time we can have a more of a relaxing time of it.  I'm debating between calling in sick on work (sod it!) or taking my last precious holidays.  Thinking a week off sick might do the trick.  Wondering about speaking to GP about that - she has been lovely so far so might just give me a sick note... what are you all doing/have done??

Karen - I'm intrigued about you.  SOrry for being nosey but what genetic disorder do you carry?  I carry severe haemophilia A.  It's rubbish.  My nephew is haemophiliac, my sister is having a 3rd baby (middle one was a girl so she was fine) and this 3rd baby due any week soon is also a boy so it's 50/50 whether he is haeophiliac, then my other 2 sisters are ttc.  Well actually, one has succeeded and is 17 weeks now.  So she finds out at the end of the month if the baby is boy or girl etc...  I'm the only one of the four of us who is going down the pgd route (they're all carriers too) and I'm just so sad about it all.  Wonder if we're being silly about it.  It's just I don't want a poorly baby and I think this haemophilia can be so rubbish to deal with.  Sorry for waffling but it's such a difficult topic.  We've decided to do this fet (and the rest of the frosties), then shell out another £7k for another fresh and frostie batch, and if none of that succeeds decide to do after that.  Not sure we can face years of this ivf torment    

Mrs Rock thanks for your reply. I'm intrigued about what they'll say on Thursday week (counting down days now!).  I'm 33 in December.  Never conceived before.  Type 1 diabetic (hence twins not so good).  36% clotting level (i.e. I'm a mild haeophiliac) so birth can be tricky.  Not sure if that means twins riskier then too.  
Saying that, I'd love twins.  DH is not so sure.  He's really apprehensive about it for my health reasons ( and i think his sleep!).  So it will be very interesting to hear what they say....Perhaps it will all depend on the blast quality?  I don't even know what quality our blasts are.  Another question to ask.  What are yours like?  What would you feel about twins?

Take care all


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louisa
Twins is a really big issue for me too.  I have a terrible back problem and we were really hoping to get pregnancy out of the way before I have to have surgery, as been advised that would give a better outcome in the long term for my back than to have the back operation first and then have a pregnancy afterward because of the strain it puts on the spine.  So I am seriously worried that if I was PG with twins my back would not be able to cope with the extra weight.  I mean I am really concerned about it, imagining all sorts of things like could the extra back pain contribute to miscarriage etc?  I have no idea.

In the end I didn't discuss any of this with Guy's.  They are fully aware of my back problem but I didn't raise my concern about the extra weight of twins.  Am going to discuss with my spinal surgeon.  However I have decided that I am finding TTC and IVF so incredibly tough, my main priority is to maximise my chance of a pregnancy and that's why I'm using both blasts despite the risks.  Also the chance of twins is probably less because although these 2 frozen blasts are good quality, we were told the 1 we had put back in the fresh cycle was absolutley top notch and clearly better than the other 2 - and it still didn't take, so what are the chances of both the frozen ones managing it?  It's such a hard decision though.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
on the question of Twins- I am really nervous that at my scan they are going to find it is twins!! all the way along all I have wanted was one healthy baby and there are twins in my family!! I think that you just have to go with the flow, if its meant to be then twins it will be.  
There is always the chance that you can have twins from a single ET- so it really is out of your hands- as I feel the whole process has been!
Louisa sorry you had a crap day-I remember someone telling me that you can ask your doctor to sign you off- I took a week of for EC and ET and am so glad that I did. I was tempted to ask my gp but had lots of leave to take anyway. Worth asking if you feel it will help you.
How you doing Mrs Rock  
As Pinkbabe said any time you have a question or need to get something off your chest just ask, thats what we are all here for  
 and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you are all well,

Louisa- sorry to hear about your rubbish time in work, i think some time off would do you the world of good! Hope your mum in law is ok. Sorry about the diabetes also, as if you havent got enough to deal with.
Im the same i constantly daydream in work about what pram i should buy or which names/names should i choose, am i psychotic or what?  , and i havent even had my first appoinment with guys yet!
I am a carrier of adrenoleucodystrophy, it affects the adrenal gland and the nervous system. I watched my dad die of this condition when he was just 56yrs old, it was horrific! he went from an independent, lovely kind man to needing 24hr care, with pressure sores, and no mental capacity. I just could not put another human being through this. Its similar to your family in percentage Louisa, 50/50 chance of passing on. Females are the carriers and males actually have condition, which is why we chose PGD. But you wouldnt beleive it, i have wanted children ever since we have been married 10 years, but thought we could not do this without upset etc, so decided not to have children, which has been hard to say the least, lots of    , not good for the relationship! Just recently i could not bare this any longer, so we contacted my consultant and asked if there was anything we could do, and he told us about PGD. OMG i feel so embarrased i did not know about this, since its been going now for about 10 years hasnt it, and im embarrassed to say that im also a nurse! i suppose if you decide your not going to have children then you wont go seeking the info will you!
But hey, what dosent kill you makes you stronger!!

Mrs Rock, hope your back is ok, and your taking it easy x

Lola, hope your ok, OMG wouldnt it be strange if we all have twins!! There are also twins in my family, my dad was a twin, bless him x

  to everyone 

Karen xxxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Karen, Mrs Rock, Lola
Lola - what will be will be.  There are sooo many positives to having twins too.  The medical professionals make it their job to point out the negatives and they so this very well, but I know 2 sets of (identical) twins my age. Perfectly fine. Also very aware of lots of little twin children of friends.  Also fine.  It's all about taking things in moderation and slowing right down if you're having twins.  Think I saw a lady on another chat group with 4  - quads!? and they are fine.  
Got a letter from Alison Lashwood (guess you know her Karen?) saying how sorry she was about the failed pgd cycle.  Copied to GP so really I think that was the reason for the letter - i.e. to inform GP it hadn't worked.  But nicely put.  Made me well up a little.  But doing fine now (10 minutes later!).  Just looking forward to the fet.  I think that if this fails then I may be more of a wreck than now... the thing is.. . for those of you who are not doing the pgd but the straightforward ivf.. I saw my sister go through 7 ivf cycles (fresh and frozen) and all failed.  Then, 1 year later, she conceived naturally.  Then after my nephew was just 1 she conceived again.  Then again. SHe's expecting her third child in a few weeks and the eldest is not 3 yet!! So natural miracles do arrive.  THink this was such a blessing to them - they're now thinking about birth control - never an issue before as they were ttc for 8 years including the ivf!

Mrs Rock I'll let you know what they tell me about SET Thursday week (9 days to go).  Dying to find out.  Also dying to find out if I can skip sniffing downregging and get the injection.  Really really hope this can be the case.  Are you downregging via sniffing or doing natural cycle or do you know yet?  WOuld be really interested to hear.  What a dilemna about your back.  That sounds pretty tough to deal with. Are you able to walk and do stuff at the moment - is this a future issue or a current one?  Are you getting special treatment for it at the moment or is everything on hold?  What a nightmare that you have to make such a tough decision.  Mate I guess you could always do the old bed rest option towards the end of a pregancny if twins do happen?  Twins also tend to be smaller so not sure how much heavier the total weight would be.  Perhaps wait until you get your bfp ( ) then deal with it?

Karen - whereabouts are you on your treatement?  Are you still very early days?  Have you done the initial appt yet and/or got dates?  All very exciting for you I'm sure.  Perhaps you will be one of these very lucky ladies who get pg first time around - I do hope so  

Night all

L x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Hi louisa, 
im still waiting for my first appointment at guys, only just been referred, should be within 4-6 weeks i think. I also just found out too that i can get my GP to refer me now for funding to save some time. On guys website it says that they will refer you when you get there and then you wait and do nothing apart from blood tests and stuff. But a few of the girls on the site have been saying that they have got their gp to refer them, and then by the time they reach guys, they have either got the funding or its not far off. Im making appointment tomorrow with gp. Cant beleive this really, i could have done this almost 2 months ago  if id have known.

Cant beleive what your sister went through, but what a lovely outcome, hey. Fancy going from thinking your infertile to needing to use contraception! lol, well not funny really but glad she got her dream.

It would be such a lovely gift for it to happen first time, i would be in absolute HEAVEN 

Keep strong Louisa, you can do it!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
How are you all?
Just been thinking about twins all the time now!! well will know in a week- feel like the scan will be first evidence that I really am pregnant (sounds silly but havent really had any of the trad preg signs- been tired, but whats new and no period but always thought I would know and to be honest I am a bit scared they are going to say there is nothing there!! 
On the subject of twins have any of you seen the wall at the clinic that has all the pics of the babies concieved via ACU? loads of twins!! 
Anyway, Karen- we were referred via our GP and was pretty quick- never would have been able to otherwise as cost was an issue. bet you cant wait for the app.
Louisa- very inspiring story about your sister- never thought I would ever have to think about contraception again but you never know- I have a friend who also had IVF after trying for 7 years and had a baby after her first cycle and then concieved naturally 18 months later!! you hear this a lot and also with a range of fertility issues so must be something in IVF that triggers it all- not sure if it is the same for ICSI?
Big   to you all and  
Lola xxxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

oh meant to say thank you Ceri for your wishes  
xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well tonight!

Lola- i sooo cant wait for my appoinment to come through with guys, its seems to be taking ages  
I made my appointment today for next thurs with GP, hope i can get that moving now.
Your scan will be fabulous Lola, how exciting!!! 

 to everyone, oh and some 

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Ceri

Your daughter looks beautiful!!

x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Lola ... Youre very welcome hun     Tiredness was my classic sign, constantly tired, had to nap every day. If you can have a nap, do! 

Pinkbabe ...  Thank you hunny  Butter wouldn't melt!  Hope your appt comes through quickly


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks Karen and Ceri  
off to bed now very tired  
6 days and counting to scan

Lola  
xxxxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello everyone.. rubbish Sunday night, a whole work week ahead.
Lola good luck at your scan! When is it?  Guess it's only a few days? 
Karen - didn't say in my last message - but how rough for you and dh.  Even worse than our case in that whilst we are 50/50, the girl children would only be carriers and therefore would be ok.  so it's 25% chance of an affected child.  I think you have it so much tougher.. really do hope this works for you.  The people in guys are just so smart though.. you have every chance.. just need to produce lots and lots of eggs to give them lots of embryos to choose from.  Saying that, not too many eggs!  Look at me - 29 eggs and still a bfn - rubbish!  Another girl I've been chatting to on another forum who was at guys for pgd for a balanced dislocation (think that's it?) - she got 10 eggs, 8 fertilised, 4 unaffected, 3 to blast. 1  put back, 2 frozen - and she got a bfp on her first go!  So it can be done.
Hi everyone else inc. Mrs Rock
Have a nice week!  We are now 4 days away from our follow up consultation.. yey!  Think my AF is due soon as i'm getting the usual pmt etc.. which is good... hope it doesn't arrive before our consultation as really hope we can go again on this cycle.. getting nervous about it as reallly hope we can not do the full downreg. 
L


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

hi everyone, hope your all well  

Hi louisa, thats one thing im worried about producing enough eggs for them to choose from. But hey, its not worth worrying about, what will be will be i guess. Ive taken on board all the dos and donts so i can only do my best, cant i.

I bet your itching to get going again now arnt you. How exciting  , i hope you are successful and get your postitive result 

Try not to worry, but it is hard isnt it

 

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

hi all
Monday again tomorrow- how did that happen- had an up and down weekend- but scan is on Wed and it cant come quick enough- just want to see it so i know for sure it is there  .
Karen- I know your situation is different from mine but I had 8 eggs and three went to blastacyst with one put back and a BFP first time so you never know.
Louisa good luck with you app
Good luck and hugs to you all  
 and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyou lola, for your kind wishes, im going to stay positive  

Lots of love and luck to everyone, we all deserve the best  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Karen
Please stay positive  
I am 2 days away from scan and am terriefied they are not going to find a heartbeat- still havent had any major preg signs- everyone keeps saying I am lucky but cant help thinking that its because there is nothing there any more- driving myself mad!!
oh well off to work- at least that keeps my mind of things for a while!
 to you all
\Lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lola,

Try not to worry, its really hard isnt it, no matter what anyone says. Hang in there, you might get double trouble!!! then you can start to panic! lol

                

          

Take care 
Karen   xxx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me if scans are needed during sniffing stage?

Regards
Caps


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Firstly thanks Karen, your message made me smile   I am driving my other half mad- and he keeps telling me off for even thinking negative thoughts so I am not anymore and look forward to seeing the 'blob' on the scan tomorrow  
How are you all?
Caps- you will need to have scans during sniffing so they can see how your overies are doing and if you can move onto the injections. They will tell you when they plan to scan you the first time (you may be scanned more then once) when you start sniffing and have the meds. When do you start?
Please can you all send me some positive vibes for my scan tomorrow  
 and  
Lola xxxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sending positive vibes..... here they come.... and some more... good luck!!!  What time are you in at?  We're back for our appt on Thursday... yey!!  Hope trains aren't late (we don't live in london so have to train and tube it in)

Oh you willl never guess what.. went to my gp yesterdy for flu jab.. and my doctor (lovely lady) was asking me how I was feeling.. and i was welling up a little but said, ok, and that I had 5 frosties.. and she said "that's 2 more than I had!!".  So many people are going through this and I had no idea she had gone through it.  Don't know if she was successful but don't think she was.. was recently divorced and I wonder if that's part of the reason why... bless her.

Hi everyone else!

L


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks Louisa, I am in at 1pm, good luck on Thursday sending you lotd of   too
Funny, my GP told us all about her sister and how she tried IVF 7 times and it worked on the 7th and now they have a lovely little boy and it is her favorite nephew  
I think IVF is more common then we think- be interesting to see when we start telling people after 12 weeks  - cant wait 
Lola xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Lola-Lots of love , luck and best wishes for tomorrow honey...You can do it girl! Cant wait to hear about your visit    

                                                            

Louisa- You just dont realise do you, how many other people are going through or have gone through the same as us. How sad for her. Hope you are feeling better today  

Caps- Sorry but i havent started my first cycle yet, so not sure but the other girls will know  

Mrs Rock- Hi, hope your doing ok  


Keep smiling everyone  

Karen xxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Dear all

I had my scan today and ....   and it all ok and the right size for 7 weeks and had a strong heartbeat   so myself and my other half are very happy bunnies today   I just needed to see it to believe it and I have a picture to prove it too. Have a 9 week scan on the 5th Nov then off I go to join all the other mother to be at my hospilal of choice, in fact we got a letter today saying our first app is on the 6th Nov and 12 week scan is on the 25th Nov   
Hope you are all ok
sending you all lots of   and  and  
Lola xxxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

and a BIG thank you to all for your wishes and positive vibes    
Lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lola - CONGRATULATIONS , YOU DID IT!!!! 

You lucky lucky girl, i am so pleased for you lola

Well done and best wishes 

           

          

                

                                                                    

Karen xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just had to sneak in and say congrats to Lola!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks, I look forward to hearing lots of happy news from you all soon  
as ever      
and        
and     
lola xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lola,

"Congratulations" Hun I am sooo pleased for you, you take care of yourself.

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Just to let you know i went to see one of my GP,s this morning, to see if they could apply for funding for me, to save some time.
As soon as i walked through the door, i could sense she was not very happy (maybe having a bad day)! I proceeded to ask her if it would be possible, and she said "no we cant do that, and even if i did do it for you, i would need written confirmation details and relevant information from Guys". She said, and even then she could only pass it to some board, that would consider passing it to the PCT. I was so uset and angry   with her. She was so cold, it was as if i were talking to a stone!! I even said that i was concerned about time due to my advanced maternal age, and she looked at the screen and said "when you get to be as old as me then you can start to worry" How rude, she didnt even understand the concept of what i was trying to explain to her  . I feel so deflated, and thought she might be able to help me reduce the waiting time, how wrong was i. I came home crying, as my DH was not with me as he had to attend a different appointment for something else, he wanted to complain about her and tell her what for  , but i said its best just to leave it.
Im going to be 38 in march, and i havent even got my date for first app with Guys yet, and im just worried. I cant see me starting anything until about may next year, i dont think, cos i know in my PCT, it can take up to 6 months for an answer for funding.  
Sorry to be a little bit down today,

Hope everyone is doing ok

Karen x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Karen,

It happened something similar with us where we (from Hillingdon PCT) thought of asking our extremely friendly GP to refer us to Guys. All went fine, till we found out that our PCT would not fund a cycle at Guys as its not part of their hospitals where funding can be transfered to.

So we then thought of going via the consultant at Hillingdon hospital who is nothing but cold and rude. He has since June only been able to proceed with HSG and after looking at the results said that he couldnt make out much from it and would need a lap & dye to investigate further. So that means, another 2-3 months of investigations. I guess thats how the NHS works.

Keep ur hopes high and keep aiming for the end goal

Caps


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Lola, so pleased you got to see the hb! Now off you skip to the "normal" boards and enjoy impending motherhood!!    

Pinkbabe, that sounds pretty awful to me and I would complain if I were you. I don't know if it will help but I contacted the PALS manager at my PCT and they were very helpful to me in finding more info about funding, etc, so it might be worth trying them directly. 

Hi everyone else, hard to keep up at the moment as I'm so busy with work but I am thinking of you all.  

AFM, not sure if I mentioned it gals but at our cons this week we were given a 10% chance of ivf ever working for us. We are totally and utterly gutted and I'm finding it difficult right now.  I think this is the end of the road for us  
We now have DOV, as well as high fsh, low antrals, and all the other little problems we've encountered along the way. I am obviously a very "old" 36 ...


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Clomidia-  i think i will seek some advice from PALS, i know who they are. Thanks honey x  

Caps- Its rubbish isnt it, i just think some people need to be aware of their attitudes sometimes. I also work for the NHS and we all have bad days, but i tell you what, i always have time for people and want to help them as best i can. Its disgraceful and they should be ashamed of themselves!
Im sorry to hear about the disheartening news you have just had. I guess there is always someone worse off than yourself isnt there.
Please dont give up hope though. My cousin was trying desperately to have a baby, but she had endometriosis, and she nearly killed herself physically and emotionally trying to achieve this through IVF. She finally gave up, the option was taken from her as she had to have hysterectomy, and she now has a beautiful little  boy through adoption. I know adoption is not for everyone, but  she has finally achieved her dream, and she has never looked back.

I often say to my DH, wouldnt it be fabulous if you could buy little ones off the shelf in tescos, our problems would be solved!! lol  

Take care 
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Hope you dont mind if I hang around for a bit longer   Not sure what I would do without you all  
If I have learnt one think out of all this is how different the NHS is and how it really is a postcode lottery and its ok to have treatment at 40 through one PCT and not another! and some fund an FET cycle and some dont  
And the attitude of some docs is disgusting- I would report as I would hate for it to happen to some one else and they have a duty to provide a service even if they are having a bad day- we all have those and even on my darkest days I was always professional at work we deserve and have a right to be treated with respect and dignity...end of rant  

Speaking to PALS is a great idea.
Clomidia- sending you a big   and that you never know, I have head so amny stories of people being told they have no chance and then they get pregnant- hang in there- dreams do come true  

big   and   and  
lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola,

We would love you to stay around with us, for as long as you would like  

                                                   

Karen xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen I can't believe how awful your GP was!!! Can you go back and speak to another GP (phone up and make appt but not with her??).  Worth trying.  Also use PALs in parallel.  Nothing to lose really...  So sorry honey that's the last thing you need.
A question I guess is worth asking which may be bizarre is.. what age did your mother have the menopause at?  Apparently tyipcally women are like their mothers in this aspect..  the reason why I say this is that my mother had hers quite late in life (around 55ish) and she had me when she was 40.  My sister (another one, not the IVF one!) is 17 weeks pregnant with her 1st baby.. and she conceived it on her 40th birthday!  My DH's gran had her last child when she was 45 I think.. and that was 50 years ago!.  So, whilst I think we are all paranoid about the big 40 there are oodles of examples of preganancies well beyond that age..

So what I'm trying to say is don't stress too much.. easier said than done..  

The other option is to self-fund and do the funding application in parallel.  PGD costs £6k for a fresh and a frozen and another £1kish for drugs.  Get a 12 month interest free credit card for purchases?  Hope you manage to work out the best solution for you.. I can sympathise with your frustration.. you must be dying to get started.  Have you had an appt arranged with Alison Lashwood yet?  She was the very first person we saw at Guys with regards to the PGD element.  For PGD they also have to work up a "probe" - for us they started this in Feb and it took about 3-4months to complete.. so you may find that this can be done in parallel with the funding application which is what they did for us..as apparently 80% of PGD couples are successful in getting funding and so it's seen as low risk in working up the probes in parallel.

Lola  - so pleased for you!  And one heartbeat - so no worries there!!  Congrats

Hello everyone else

Well us - we had our appt today and we were being steered towards a fully medicated frozen cycle not starting until after Christmas.. wasn't too happy as I didn't enjoy the drugs (bad on diabetes blood sugar control especially the progesterone bullets!) and the downregging didn't work anyway.. so expressed my unhappiness and have influecned things a bit.. and so we're going to go for the natural cycle method.  Need to buy the ovulation pee sticks and pinpoint ovulation and replace a blast 5-6 days later.. very exciting as AF is due any day now and that will be day 1.  Only one at a time which I'm ok with.. so if this fresh cycle fails then we do the next month and so on.  Hope they defrost OK.. the plan is to defrost 1, wait 2hours.. if it's OK then go with it.. if not to defrost the next.. wait 2 more hours etc.

Enough talking from me

Night!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa,

Im not sure when my mum went through the menopause,, i must ask her i think. Thats really good news about your familys ages and having chilren. You have made me feel a bit better, thanks  
Ive already asked about self funding whilst waiting for funding decision to come through, and Guys said we couldnt do this, as this would make the application void with the incorrect information ie on the form it will say we have not have any ivf tries, and yet we will have done one if we fund our own in the mean time. 
Do you know of anyone that has funded their own, whilst waiting for decision on funding at Guys??
That is who we are waiting our first app with, Alison Lashwood, we are simply just waiting to receive a letter from them with a date for first app.
Can you remember how long you waited for app, from when referral to Guys was sent for you??
Im so glad you are able to start again before christmas, good on you for speaking up! How exciting 

Hello to everyone else  

Karen xx   and   to all


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies    

Lola - I am so pleased for you hun   you must be so excited. Please do stay around it is so lovely to hear success stories and to see how you are getting along.

Karen - Please forgive me if I am talking about a totally different situation...Our journey (NHS Funded) so far as gone like this... We were referred from NHS hospital to Guys August 17th, We heard from Guys Mid September, attended the PIE on 7th October, and we are going for our first consultant appt @ Guys on 9th November, to find out if we will be going for IVF or ICSI and to assess when we start.

Clomidia - How are you ? Hang in there hun  

Hello to everyone else  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, thanks for that, im sure il hear very soon, im just impatient! lol x 

Hope your ok

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Hoping you hear from them very soon, I know how you feel I too am very impatient  

As this is our first time I am getting more and more nervous as the weeks go by.... I'm sure will all be ok though  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, 
I think thats our problem, because it is all new and nerve racking. you just feel like you have to do everything you can to help things along! 
I dont think nervous is the word Julie, i think it is more OMG!! lol. We'l be fine    


                                                                


Karen xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals, thanks for the kind words and the stories - it does seem everyone has a story about someone they know who was told it's never going to happen and they gave up and hey presto, they got pg naturally. Of course dh and I would dearly love to be in that gang!  

Louisa has a good point too about maternal menopause - my mother, aunt and nan all had their menopause between 38-40, which is why I desperately tried to get tx as soon as possible (started ttc at 32, started trying to get help at 33/34) and the docs would test my bloods and say "no you're fine, you've plenty of time"... and now here we are four years later trying to get our head around it being too late... I feel like we did everything we could though, so there's no point punishing myself (at least, I try not to!) 

For those asking about times etc, in our case, in terms of timeline, we were referred in July, got our letter in Aug, appt in September, and then we said we'd wait til the following Jan/Feb so I could get fitter/ be ready... so I think once your referral comes through hopefully it will all happen quickly. 

Julie, glad to see you've got your appt - only a couple of weeks to go!!! I'm really pleased for you hun. 

Hope you gals have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Just in from a night out with friends.. lots and lots of lovely rose wine... 

Karen - you are like us in that you are doing PGD not "ordinary" ivf so what I would advise is
- Chase up your appt with Alison Lashwood.  I can give you her email address if you like (she is normally very responsive on it I have found).  It may be as simple as the appt has got lost in the nhs system.  Give her an email/a telephone call.
- Recognise that as you've not had your 1st appt I expect nothing has been done yet on your "probe".  For our "probe" they had to take all our family bloods to work up at test.  In our case this consited of me, my dh, my mum, my sister and her affected boy's bloods.  Plus my dad's blood (he died 3 years ago but we had a frozen blood vial to use......).  Developing your probe takes time anyway so even if you self-funded it might not make much difference as the probe still has to be developed.  So the important question to ask Alison, when you see her, is "can you develop the probe in parallel with the funding application".  And "is there anything we can do to progress either more efficiently"?  

Hello everyone else
I had had no sign of AF today though lots of cramps and soreish boobs!  So still waiting.. really want it to arrive so that we can steam ahead with first natural fet.  When AF arrives.. hopefully soonish.. then i start ovulation checking... then after the "surge" is identified they wait 5-6 days and put back 1 blast.  Preg test 2 weeks later. If no go then we go again on the next cycle. Simple really - love it!  Just want to get cracking now.. even though that will mean no rose wine!!!  

Night all.  Check out the time.. I'm such the party animal...


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

oh and Karen, I'm wracking my brains, but can't remember how long it took to get appt with Alison.  Think it was in the region of about 3 months.  
But it shouldn't take too long.  I'm all for chasing up proactively... so.. there's nothing wrong with a polite email and a polite phone call is there?!?  Let me know if you want her email.. i'v egot it at work so can give it to you Monday night...

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Evening all how is everyone doing?

Louisa- you always make me feel so much better...Thankyou  
You also make me smile with your stories of nights out, you secret lemonade drinker!!  you are a party animal  

I will give Alison a little call, if i dont receive anything by next week...Il give them the benefit of the doubt for now due to the postal strike hey. I guess you are right anyway, that all the testing has to be done first to find a test for us. God im so impatient arnt i  , and i havent even started yet, your going through it all all ready and your helping me, just for worrying about a bloody letter! What am i going to be like when i get started...lol  
If i remember rightly my genetic counciller did say that they would do all the ground work, whilst waiting for the funding decision.

I bet your AF will be with you before you know it...when you want it to come it doesnt, and when you dont want it, the bugger always popps up  

Take care and thankyou Louisa 

Karen xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Clomidia,

Sorry ive only just realised the message i sent you last, i wrote it underneath Caps name instead of yours...DOH but i did mean you, i think i just got carried away with your names, both beginning with C! and my horrid GP , sorry about that you must have thought i was mad   or very rude!

Sorry to you Caps also  


Karen x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

No worries Karen, I guessed as much!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello Karen Clomidia and others
Still no AF.  Getting very annoyed now!!  But it seems having read up on this that 1st normal af is very likely to be delayed.. by up to another 30 days on top of normal cycle.  Hope that doesn't happen!! Am OK with a week.. but no more please!

No news apart from my sister had her 20 week scan today and is having a girl.  And my other sister had a little boy 7 days ago (very little at 5lb5).  So it's all baby talk but it's lovely as the one who is 20 weeks is 40 and this is her first and is soooo thrilled  

Karen any appt??  

Take care all

L


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou,

No app yet, but im going to phone on thurs when im off! Want to get my probe and funding going...its like waitng for christmas morning  

How fabulous for your sisters....and one at 40 too, that gives me hope lol! i bet its lovely for you with your sisters babes, but difficult sometimes too!  

Ive just got back from my cousins little boys formal adoption day, he is just scrumptious, i could eat him (only kidding)   He is officially theirs, the court ruled today. All the family went for a lovely meal, it was sooo lovely. We all cried (with happiness), when his new mummy (my cousin) gave a speech. 

Hurry up louisa's AF or else!  

Hope everyone is doing ok 
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
How are you all today- just had a fab weekend away with some girlfriends in Edinburgh- just what I needed!!  
Great news Louisa- congrats for your sisters  
Big   and   and   to you all
Lola xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Lola, 

hiya honey, how are you doing? Glad you enjoyed your little break. I bet its the first time you have relaxed in ages. Hope your taking it easy  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Sure is Karen, Now need a break with other half- we are thinking Paris- sometime after 12 week scan  
but I would be happy with a weekend at home with all phones off  
How are you?
Lola xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im fine hun, 
still waiting for first app which i think will be in 4 weeks, but im going to call them on thurs on my day off, and find out.

Paris sounds just the ticket, after 12 week scan sounds about the best, yeah.

        

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Karen
The Appointment will be here before you know it  
Lola  xxxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Seem to still be stuck in groundhog day.  Still no g&ddam AF!!      

Just had very hot bath to try to assist with things but resulted in feeling mega dizzy after that which was a bit silly

Then I tried a preg test (for the h*ll of it as no AF but as we're doing PGD we're not "trying" so it would have been an accident) and it was negative.  So now I'm thinking a jog!!

No other news.  This week seems to be zooming by and we have a hectic weekend planned... out Friday night with the girls, at a spa with full body massage on the Sat   then out Sat night for a friend's birthday (just to the local pub) then fireworks on Sunday and meal out!!!  So all good.. hope AF has come by then and is petering out by the time it's the Spa day...  

Take care all

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola        

Hi Louisa, 

Me and DH are laughing at you again, you make us giggle   with your posts! They cheer us up no end. DH has just said tell Louisa that her AF will come when she is on her spa weekend, you watch. isnt he cruel...but probably will. You lucky sausage going for a pamper, well you deserve it anyway. Hope you have a lovely relax

Karen x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Louisa, am I right in this is your first AF after a BFN?  Because mine was 6 days late in my follow-on cycle, and arrived on my wedding anniversary!      I was not a happy camper that day!!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi all, I'm back!!  Just waiting for the old witch to arrive then can get straight into sniffing and stimming.  This is my final cycle so it is going to be incredibly difficult for me.  I got married on Sunday so am still on a little happy cloud at the moment which I'm sure will become a challenge to stay on once the injections start.  We have forfeited a honeymoon for this cycle and praying so hard for good news this time.

Hi Clomidia, how are you?  I followed your last cycle and read your diary as we were cycling together and i feel all the same emotions as you do.  It is so so hard.  Are you still deciding on your next moves?

Hi Pinkbabe, louisa, lolaboo, Julie and anyone else.  Ive got to try get up to date with you all now.
Tam x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Clomidia yes this is supposed to be my first "normal" AF after my 30th September BFN.  Am normally regular as well but it was due a few days ago (felt it coming on last week!) as my first withdrawal bleed was delayed by the lovely cyclogest pessaries.  So my withdrawal bleed started on the 1st Oct and was bizarrely 2-3 days very heavy then switched off like a tap.  No petering out as is normal.  Sorry TMI  
But anyway since early last week I have been feeling crampy and expecting AF and I was thinking it woudl come last weekend (would have normally been due then if I ignore my delayed period) and kept on expecting it and no show.  So all week I have been feeling more and more PMT and bloated and crampy etc and every time i'm off to the loo and still nada!  Driving me up the wall to be honest.  And i have a spa day on Saturday and of course it will arrive in time for that!! Now I hope it waits until Sunday!!  I hear of some ladies being delayed by about 30 days beyond when expect.. so so hope that doesn't happen!!!!! 

Tam congratulations on your wedding!!!

Karen thanks for thinking I'm funny!!    Did you phone Alison today then?? Any luck?

Hello Lola hope the sickness isn't too bad yet??  

Take care everyone.  I've got to go cook for the parents in law who are coming for tea shortly... 

L xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Tamelia - CONGRATULATIONS      
Lots of   to you and your dh, marriage is such a wonderful thing, I'm chuffed for ya!  

Good luck with your cycle hun, WOW, that has come around fast... I really hope this is the one for you. Yes, we're not sure where we're gonna go from here - I chatted to my gp about it this week and said we'll make a decision sometime next year; definitely just need some time out between now and then... 

Louisa, that sounds just like mine    My AF is NEVER late, I can usually time it to perfection, even the cyclogest doesn't delay it!! so 6 days late was a real shocker. I sensibly didn't do a test though... I told myself if I got to a week late I would test... and hey ho, she shows up


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Tam, 
its lovely to meet you...Congratulations, i hope you both will be very happy together, and get all you wish for! 

Hi Louisa, i hope you AF waits til sunday for you. Hope you have a lovely weekend   I rang them today and they said the letter has been posted out, but is probably delayed due to postal strikes. That better be the truth   lol x  

Hi Lola, hope your feeling ok, and your taking it easily  

Hi Clomidia, Julie, and everyone else  

Take care
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
Hi Tam- welcome back   and congratulations  
Have a fab weekend Louisa  
How is everyone else? Good i hope 
I am fine- tired but that's its have 9 week scan next week so looking forward to that
Have great weekends everyone
 and   and  
Lola xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Just a short one from me as I must must go sort out tax returns....   

Our "news" is that I think AF has arrived this morning... small amounts of spotting...yey yey!!  Hopefully it doesn't disappear again.  So we may have officially started our FET cycle if it doesn't run off again.  So it held off until the spa day was over.. it was lovely... had a full body massage sooo nice highly recommend!!  if anyone lives in the Derbyshire area I can advise it!

Karen that's great about the letter.  Even if they hadn't sent it at least it's a kick up the a$$ to get it going and sent now. Not sure if there are any more strikes planned this coming week?

Lola good luck this week!! Hopefully you feeling tired continues to be a good sign.. hope everything is as it should be!

Tamerlia- any AF yet?? I know how annoying it is to have to wait day by day.!

Clomidia..hi!

Right.  Tax returns ho.  

L


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies    Hoping you are all well ?

Louisa - hoping AF has arrived for you and that you can officially start your FET cycle  

Tam - "Congrats" and welcome back  

Clomidia - How are you hun ?  

Karen - Hoping your letter has arrived if not hope it does very soon  

Lola - Hows things ?  

AFM - Well 1 week til our first appt @ Guys (Mon 11th Nov) cant wait now seems such a long time coming and now its nearly here.  Can any of you advise what happens at the 1st appt please, we have been told to arrive 30 minutes before our appt.  I had read somwhere that DP will have to produce sample, and also we will both have to have blood tests is this correct ? What else is likely to happen on this day ?  and will we have a clearer picture at this appt as to what the next steps are or will we have to wait ? I am sooooo nervous now just trying to gain as much info as possible.

Thankyou, take care Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, 
bet your so excited, your getting closer!  

Hi Louisa, how where those tax returns...bet you were yawning!   That full body massge sounded perfect  
Did your AF continue ok?

Hi Lola, hope you and little bean are ok  

Hi Tam, Clomidia  

Karen


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya again,

Can anyone tell me if having IVF at Guys, can you have scans at another hosp, nearer to home during cycle to save alot of travelling?

Thanks Girls

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi everyone
yippee the AF is continuing.  it took ages to arrive.  tiny spot on sat but then nothing, bit more yesterday then nothing, then nothing this morning and i was preparing myself to have to wait weeks more for the proper thing but then today at work it arrived properly.  Still not full flow yet but getting there!  Cramps building up lots now and aren't I strange, i'm so pleased!!! it just feels like proper closure and my body is getting back to normal now bless it after such trauma and now i need to start being healthy ready for the FET!

Slight annoyance in that I phoned Sam today (PGD co-ordinator) to advise of day 1 and she put me through to nurses line and I left a message but noone phoned back.  To be fair that was around 1:30pm.  So tomorrow morning i'll call again.  Just hope they don't say they're too busy to fit me in.. surely with a natural FET it's minimal work for the team really.. i'm not sure if they'll need to do some scans or not?   

Anyway assuming I'm allowed to cycle this time then the pee sticks come out next week for the ovulation checking hooray.  Never done that before!  Any of you ladies familar with the ovulations sticks?  When did you start testing?  I'mthinking to start on day 9.  Don't want to start too early as they're expensive!!

Karen where do you live?  We live in Derbyshire.  Bit of a trek and a half to London.  Derby to London train is quite quick though 1.5 hours to London though can be expensive sometimes if we don't book in advance   but c'est la vie.  And yes, I had to treck to London for scans, blood tests, the lot.  It does fade with time though and book in advance if you're on the train.  If you're driving I can recommend cheap travelodges near Tower Bridge and a cheap-ish carpark on Gainsford street near Tower Bridge.  That was our format anyway.  You can use public transport mostly except after EC and also after ET we drove too so I didn't have to worry about getting on and off trains.  Not that it worked anyway...   


Julie 1st appt .. yes arrive at least 1/2 hour early for your DH to do his thing.  It's over quite quickly and they got one of the blokes to show my dh THE ROOM... it's quite difficult for them really.. apparently there is a DVD...  .. then you have your appt.  Who are you seeing?  Yes you will also have blood tests for all sorts including hiv etc. that's because of embryo storage etc.  They also scan you!  If you've not had an internal scan it can be a bit of a shock but believe me you will get used to it pretty quickly.  Bit like a smear test.  For my 1st scan I was also mid AF and was sooo embarrassed.. but they so weren't... they are so used to it and it's just their job!!  So please don't worry.  And it's not painful at all.  THey have to scan you to check you out and it helps decide what meds to put you on for stimulation.  Took us about 2 hours all in all.

Hiya Tam and Clomidia and Lola

Take care all.  Got a nice heavy AF day tomorrow to look forward to now.. not that I'm complaining!!!


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I hope all of you are well. I haven't been on here since August since my failed IVF cycle I needed to take some time out. 
Clomidia- so sorry to hear you had a BFN my thoughts are with you 

Lola fantastic news congratulations so pleased for you.

Mrs Rock how are you doing good luck with your FET cycle. 

Tam, Louisa Julie and Pinkbabe best of luck with your Fresh and FET cycles too!

Hi to anyone I've forgotten.

Julie, with my 1st appt. When we arrived at reception I forgot to mention hubby had to give a  sample, tell them when you arrive as we were delayed because of this. I was weighed and had a scan
with Jan Grace who was great, I took my FSH blood results that I had done at my GP. She was happy with the FSH levels & scan and as I was day 14 of my cycle and she said it would be ok to start my cycle on day 21 a week later which I found too soon so I waited until my next cycle to start. Just shout if you have anymore questions

Has anyone had Short protocol as I am starting my final cycle at the beginning of Jan. I went for my follow-up and was told my embryos were good quality but it just didn't happen for us. Due to my age I have been given a 30 percent success rate.

It's nice to be back xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 
yes i would love the locations of the lodges and car parks etc, that would be great!   What a trek hey travelling up for scans too. We live on the wirral, so still takes nearly 3 hours by train, never mind, all in a good cause hey x  

Hi Smarie, welcome back lovely to meet you, sorry to hear about your failed cycle x  

Karen


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello

Pinkbabe - not sure if they would let you have scans elsewhere, i would imagine they would want to monitor it themselves.  No harm in asking though.

Smarie - I have had a few short protocol cycles, i find the process far less emotionally draining than doing long as it all happens much more quickly.  I wait for my period to start then go in for a scan on day 2 or 3 and start sniffing and stimms straight away.  15 days later i have the trigger shot then EC as normal.  I think the outcomes are about the same for me in terms of numbers but definitely much less stressful.  Apparently by going straight in with the stimms is supposed to work with your bodies own hormones in producing the eggs rather than shutting your whole system down first during DR before starting.

Louisa - glad AF is in full swing, it is s strange relief isn't it when it arrives, i always find mine are really late after a cycle.  Have you tried looking in the internet for ovulation sticks?  Access Diagnostics i believe are quite popular for buying things like that from.  I also get frustrated with the phone systems.  I tried to phone Saturday when AF came to make an appointment for my scan but couldn't speak to anyone until Monday morning and was given an appointment an hour after that so was a mad dash to get there.

Julie - not long now till your first appointment, full steam ahead now!

Lola - good luck with the scan, how exciting!

Clomidia - don't blame you for taking time out. After our zero fertilisation incident back in Feb i had about 6 months break before going again.  I really needed it to help me deal emotionally with all that had gone on, it certainly helped!

I had my scan yesterday and have started sniffing and stimms.  Usually inject for about 15 days so a long time for me and at full dose of 450 menopur.  Next scan is next Tuesday 10th.  Accupuncture tomorrow so hoping it will make a difference.  Feeling fine and as sane as is possible under the circumstances but it's early days and the hormones haven't kicked in yet!!  Suffered last cycle so watch this space ha ha.  DH gone away on 3 day conference so going to make sure i get some early nights in to help set me up.

Hi to everyone else too. Tam x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
How are you today?
Smarie- Hi welcome back sending you lots of   for your next cycle.
Tam- good luck with sniffs- I hated them and they never did work as well as they should have for me but fingers crossed. 
Hi Louisa and Karen- didnt realise that you travelled so far? are there no good clinics nearer to home? Guys is fab and I can see why you travel to it.
9 week scan on Thursday and then I am being discharged from there!! wierd feeling as it has been such a huge part of my life for over a year!
 and   and  to you all
Lola xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Tam, yes theres no harm in asking i will do that  

Hi Lola, yes i think its going to be quite tricky to get all that travelling in, but Guys has been highly recommended by my genetic team at Alder Hey Hospital. Im sure it will all be worth it though. You are such a lucky girl, you really deserve it by the sounds of it! and i wish you all the very best when you are discharged  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen and   and good luck to you
this chat room has been a life saver and could not have done without all of you
l xxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi everyone 
well a nurse phoned back this morning ( i was in a meeting with about 10 men and had to slink out!) and so i am having a scan on the 12th (Thursday) to check that everything is behaving as it should do and that a follicle is developing ready for ovulation.  fingers crossed my body is back to normal!  So I think i'll start the pee sticks next Tuesday (day 9) to be safe.  I've got them already but will buy off the internet in the future as yes they are cheaper!!

only feel bad as my friend has just arranged an engagement celebration for the same day and i'm going to have to cancel on her as i've booked a later train back as they're sooo much cheaper.

So today was mega heavy AF day as expected and i'm delighted it is.. just seeems to be a good sign that things are nomalising.

Karen I did ask the questiona about whether i could be treated at a "satellite" centre as they do pair with Sheffield a little but they preferred to see me themselves.  Can be rather annoying when a scan takes 1/2 hour max and you spend all day travelling there and back!  Well, have booked next Thursday's train for £45 return from my home town and a connecting service from Derby on the fast train.  So isn't too bad but I leave at 10am and get home at 10pm!  But can do some shopping in town    perhaps some christmas shopping  

Tam how very exciting you are started!!  I wonder if we will be in our 2WWs together!! Maybe ET will be on the same day wouldn't that be strange!  I've worked out that my et should be round about the 20th November.  Would be great to go mad together especially as i'm planning to take a week off work sick during the 2ww.. as my previous 2ww was really stressful and i can't help but wonder if that was one of the reasons it didn't work.. ... so spoke to my gp and he was lovely about it and no problem with sick note.

Hello Lola  yes we travel this far for the PGD and Guys is the only NHS PGD centre.  I have Care closer by but with my various complications i wanted to stay in the nhs system.  plus the reputation was so good.  And I figured i had a better chance of getting nhs funding for at least 1 cycle.. which we did.  Even if (when) we have to pay for the fresh cycle I'm really happy with the centre and would travel anyway.

Hello everyone else 

Must go cook tea now.  Lamb chops and salad nice.!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa , thanks for that info, id better start saving for train fares  

Enjoy your lamb chops n salad!

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone   Hoping you are all well ?

Just passing by as at work and very busy as its my last day before 2 weeks holiday. 

well it is now only a few days til our appt on Monday...  I am so excited now, but also very nervous !  I am off on Hols next wednesday so looking forward to a relaxing break, at least we have our appt before we go.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone 
Friday evening yey!    Not out socialising tonight as sadly...  ... i think i should start cutting back on the drink.  Plus it's been a busy week.  So it's me and the laptop and the tax and i'm watching Benidorm whilst DH continues with creating built in wardrobes.  

So today is day 5 of my natural FET.  Very exciting and getting nerve wracking.  My scan is next Thurs so not too long to getting there.  My AF switched off today bit like a tap again.. must be the remnants of ivf drugs.. so everything crossed that ovulation happens this month!!  All set with sticks to start using from Tuesday next week.  Very exciting.

Trying to be really realistic about this go.  Work out if everthing goes to plan I'll know by end November so if it's successful then great but it unsuccessful i've got lots of Christmas do's to look forward to... then we go again in January (if any left) then back onto fresh cycle but this time with fewer stimm drugs.

Anyway how is everyone doing?  Julie how exciting about Monday - let us know how it goes!!

Karen - any appt??      

Lola how was 9 week scan??

HI Tam, Smarie, Clomidia  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone  

Julie, bet you cant wait, how exciting!!!  

Louisa, ive just watched benidorm too, its really funny isnt it  
Your getting there anyway arnt you. Id start laying off that ale too if i were you....LOL.
I rang Guys again, and they said they are waitng for new information packs to be printed, so it looks like im gonna have to wait another couple of weeks.. . Never mind ive got all the time in the world...not 38 in march! lol x

Hope everyone else is doing ok, keep smiling

Karen


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,   

i hope you are all enjoying your weekend. Its DH birthday today,  , he is 46...the "ald git", but i love him! I decorated the lounge with birthday banners and helium balloons last night, so he had a nice surprize when he got up this morning.  He's been a bit down lately, due to stuff at work, but that cheered him up  

Were going out later for a curry and a few drinkies...  with some friends. Well, Im back in work tomorrow, but at least im not in until the afternoon, so at least i can have a lie in...and probably rest my sore head!! lol

Enjoy the rest of the weekend Girls

Karen x


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you to ask a quick question.  We were at the Fertility show yesterday and spoke to Guys hospital.  We have some conflicting information and wanted to know if anyone knows what the waiting lists are like for NHS patients at Guys.

How are people feeling about treatment and such with the new clinic.  We may be looking to transfer hospitals if our next go at ICSI is unsuccessful and just trying to see what other people think of Guys.  Any hel;p will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Suzia


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Suzia
I think the waiting at Guy's very much depends on which PCT you fall under by your home address.  We are Southwark and once we were approved by the clinic as qualifying for NHS treatment, there was no wait for funding from Southwark.  However I know other PCTs who fund patients at Guy's do have a waiting list.  
Having said that, although there was no wait for funding, there is a bit of waiting to start treatment just because of the number of people Guy's are treating.  We were approved for funding then had to wait a month to go to the Patient Information Evening which they make you go to before you start, and at the PIE we were given our 1st appointment which was a month later again.  But when we got to the appointment we were luckily in the right place in my cycle for us to start treatment right away.  Otherwise we'd have had to wait for the next cycle.  I find the waiting really tough so was glad they were ready to get me started straight away.

I do like Guy's and I find the staff very caring.  I think you get top quality care there.  However I think the clinic is a bit disorganised administratively, they make mistakes with the paperwork which you then have to ring up to sort out etc.  It's a small thing in the scheme of things though, I wouldn't let it put you off, just be aware of it so if you encounter it, it doesn't up your stress levels which during IVF treatment are obviously going to be pretty high anyway!  The clinic has just moved to new premises and the new area is nice, very clean and smart and quite a soothing place.

Hope that helps and good luck with your treatment,
Mrs Rock xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
Karen= hope you had a lovely night out? I havent had a drink in months and this week suddenly reall felt like a nice cold glass of something but resisted- may have he odd one after 12 weeks but still being super good  
Hi Mrs Rock- how you doing?  
Suzie- I was with Brent PCT and the funding and starting took about 2 months but most of the wait was waiting to get a place on the PIE. I thought it was very quick and was suprised that we were in the system and starting so quickly!! I have been so impressed by the unit- it is spotless and has a calm and caring atmosphere and doesnt feel like you are with the NHS!! Staff are fantastic and you do get to know them as your treatment progresses. I do agree that the admin side is a little hit and miss but over all I would reccomend it and if I ever decided to try ICSI again would go back there as a self funding patient (my PCT only funds one cycle)
Julie- good luck on Monday  
Louisa - hows it going today?
I am good- 9 week scan was amazing- the difference from 7 weeks is pretty dramatic- it had more then doubled in size and HB was good and strong. Now offically discharged from Guys- was quite sad but have to move on and had my first midwife app at UCH on Friday- which went well   have 12 week scan on 25th.
Take care all of you and although I may not come and see you all as often I will pop in to see how you all are, you are all amazing  
Big Big   and lots of    and loads of  
Lola xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi lovely Lola, lovely to hear from you. Your scan sounds amazing! all the very best for the furture hun  

Suzia, im waitng for my first app with guys, so have not had any experience of them as yet. However, from what i have heard from the girls, its a great unit!

Hi Mrs Rock , how are you? 

Hi Lou, what you up to? bet your itching to get your scan next thursday now arnt you!

 to everyone else

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hello everyone
oh-er that awful sunday night feeling.. not good! 

Suzia - despite having a nasty BFN last month I'm pretty happy with the unit.. very clean and sparkly new and lots of knowledgeable staff.. but you do have to chase things on the phone!  We travel down from Derbyshire and had a choice to go with Care in Notts but went for Guys for their PGD expertise.. good luck with your decision making.

Lola how terrific that everything is going well... bring on the 12 week scan eh!

Mrs Rock are you now mid FET?  how's it going??

Karen - yes very excited about Thursday.  Am taking it as hols (for a change as was permitted to take all the other IVF time as "leave with permission").  Hope that I do ovulate this month!! It's typical - always something to worry about eh?  

My dilemna is now... what to do if (when) we get to a 2ww... do I carry on as usual with work (which can be stressful) or "sod it" and just go for the sick note (which I can get no probs) and sit on the sofa for a week.  The dilemna is that if I do that, I could potentially let a lot of work people down that week (work out it will be last week in November that I'd want to do most the sofa hogging) and would feel sooo guilty about it.  But then, if it could help...?  Opinions please!! i don't have enough hols to take the time as hols (only 4 days left until Christmas).

Good luck for tomorrow Julie!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, 
i say "sod it", take the week off, without being selfish, you are more important than your work colleauges dont you think at this time, trying to acheive the one thing in life that would be an absolute precious gift!!! The one thing i have learnt on here so far, is that its not particularly that you need to take time off work during 2ww, but its to be stress free...thats the key, so if your job is stressful, stay away....simple, if only! God, did i say all that in one breath, it felt like it! lol  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Louisa, just a quick one from me as am going to bed - take the time off.  I did, dropped everything at short notice during my 1st cycle when I got a bit over stimmed and was having to go to the clinic every single day for bloods and scans and felt very over-emotional, I let some people down a bit at work, they got over it and no one would have thanked me for struggling on anyway.  This is more important and you need to do what you think is best for you not anyone else.
Love,
Mrs Rock x  (starting down reg for FET this Thursday coming AT LAST!!)


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck for thursday Mrs Rock    

Good luck for tomorrow Julie      

Nite nite all...im sleepy 

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just to let you all know i received my info pack through the post today, and ive sent the signed forms back to Guys first class....so hope this will now mean i can have my appointment sent... Hurray    

God, im soo excited! what am i going to be like when i start treatment...god help us all!!! LOL X

How did you get on today Julie?

How is everyone today?

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Karen thats excellent news hopefully wont be long til you are on your way now.

AFM - We went to our appt @ Guys yesterday, I was soooo nervous   but I needed have been as they were all lovely, and what a nice calming enviroment too..  Good news was that my BMI was under what it needed to be so pleased about that so we an actually get our NHS funded cycles now.

More good news is that we can start tx on my next cycle, so waiting for AF now should be end of November and away we go....  I am so happy to actually know where we are now and that it shouldnt be long til we start.

I am actually off on hols to Barbados later today, so waont be around for 2 weeks, just wanted to say good luck to all of you going through tx and I look forward to catching up on my return  

Take Care.....

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

You lucky monkey julie

Enjoy, speak to you when you get back!

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Karen - excellent news finally some progress!!  So bring on the appt.  Then you can enjoy Christmas and look forward to getting on this rollercoaster in the NY!!

Julie - brilliant news too that you can start!!  Enjoy the holidays!

Mrs Rock and Karen - thanks for the advice.  I still don't know what to do.  I think I will do my best to take some time off but it all depends on how things work out.. I am really nervous about my appt tomorrow for my scan... really hope that it shows ovulation is underway and that i've not missed it.. really nervous about that as have lots of confusing ovulation sticks.... ... tomorrow is day 11 so i really hope haven't miss it... natural cycles very scarey!!!!

Hi everyone else.  Will post tomorrow evening or the day after to update on my appointment.  Wish me luck!!  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou

Lots of love and luck for tomorrow honey, you can do it. Try not to worry, it must be hard not too! 

Let us know how you get on  

             
          
             

Karen xxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Am in internet cafe in London waiting for train home!! Booked later train as is much cheapr and so have to kill another 3 hours.. think will go shopping next then tea and cake  

Anyway not great news.  Could do with some thoughts on this.. everything is dead quiet!  No clear follicle developing and only 5.8mm thicness.  So not near ovulation yet.  Pretty annoying relaly and I'm starting to worry that I won't ovulate this cycle (and maybe didn't ovulate last either).  I don't even know if I ovulate at all as I've never tested for it!!!  So have to come back on Monday for another scan (which is not going to be popular with work but stuff them!) and i hope to god that it shows something!!  lining has to be 8mm at least before transfer and ovulation has to have occured.  Oh well if this doesnt' work then I console myself with the option of a medicated fet after Christmas.. hope it doesn't come to that   

Do you guys know when you ovulate?  Would be interesting for a straw poll!  Also for those who have gone through IVF.. do you knwo if you ovulate after IVF treatment?  Not the direct cycle after, but the ones following that one if that makes sense   

Take care all...

L xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Louisa
I use a clearblue fertility monitor and it normally shows me ovulating around day 17, which I gather is fairly normal for a 34 day cycle like me.  I did try with the pee sticks but I got so confused by them, they were never clear, I find the clearblue monitor so much easier to use although it was pricey.

My first natural cycle after my IVF, I didn't ovulate until day 22, thought it was never going to happen but it did eventually.  And then my next cycle was normal, back to day 17 again.

I hope by Monday things are happening for you  .  I started to down reg for my medicated FET today, am so dreading the side effects of the down reg was wondering really if maybe I should've gone for a natural FET myself.  I live about 3 minutes walk from Guy's so it's not like it would have been difficult to  come in for scans.  Oh well too late now!

Love
Mrs Rock xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou,

Im sorry you didnt get the outcome you wanted today honey  . I cant really help you with any of the answers cos i havent been through it yet, but im sure you will get the info you need off the other girls. But i can try and make you laugh if you like,  ive just fell over the dog, banged my head and trapped my fingers in the kitchen door...DOH       im ok though, not a scratch on me! sounds worse than it was, ive just got my feet up and DH is looking after me...lol 

I bet all will be great by monday, sending you lots of       and      

Hi Mrs Rock,
Good luck with your cycle   

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Karen what are you like!?!  Are you OK now?  How about the dog??  Hilarious

Mrs Rock I so hope I'm like you and things are back to normal!  I'm so annoyed with myself.. for years before this I could have been observing to find out if I ovulate.. I never did!! And now I'm worrying away.  Daft really!  You are lucky to have squeezed into the medicated FET cycle before Christmas.. I was told if I went medicated it would have to be in January.  But the primary reason why I'm on a natural is 1) because I hated down reg and all the drugs 2) twins not good for me as I'm diabetic and low blood clotting and so they will only for sure put one back and I just want to work through the frozen cycles one by one and if it doesn't work then go again.... but they were suggesting I went medicated before I suggested the natural.  I think your best bet is medicated.. that's what they normally do.. and they do very well with their 40% success rates.. so you have a very good chance!

Hello everyone else

I'm out at a house party tonight (DH off with his mates) and can't be ar$ed!!  Got to get motivated now.. and it's raining!!

Take care... 

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im fine thanks Lou, my Tilly just looked up at me in disgust!! and i actually think she didnt know what was happening  
     
Stay postive, everything will work out great, im sure  
Hope you enjoy your party...behave yourself    

Hi Julie  
Hi Mrs Rock  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well 

Karen X


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone
Check out the time!!    Can't sleep as I think for the first time ever as i'm watching every body sympton that i'm experiencing pre-ovulation sickness.  Felt really sick this morning when DH got up (he's away for the day), and (.)(.)s are bigger.  Googled all this and it does happen a lot apparently.  Me and DH had exactly same food yesterday (and no alcholol!) and he's fine.  So it must be the increasing hormones..?? Anyone notice this sort of thing mid cycle?? Today is day 14 of my cycle and i'm now thinking ovulation must be around day 16-18 as nothing was evident day 11.  So i'm hoping that tomorrow when i go back that things have improve

Oh and I spoke to Work.  They are being soooo good.  My boss's boss (also a lady) I've told everything and she is so supportive - don't have to take time as hols but as permitted leave, and we agreed that we wouldn't tell my boss (a single man in his 40's!!) and I've told him it's personnal and that his boss knew the details and he was fine with it and has offered all the help he can.. so bless then.. I'm very very lucky.

Mrs Rock how is your down regging going?  I bet the days are wizzing by now.  When is your scan booked?


Talk later or at least will talk tomorrow evening after the next London trip    This time it's OK my train back is early 3:55 so I don't have to lurk about for too long

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, 

Hope your feeling much better! isnt it yuk when you feel sick?    

Your boss's boss sounds lovely, just what you need to get you through this sensitive time. Im glad you have managed to sort work out.  

Well its another end of a weekend...god where's all the time going!  

Hi to everyone else  

Take it easy, and dont you all work too hard!      

Karen x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok.  Can't stay on here too long so apologies for lacks of personals but just wondered if anyone else had experience of this and what was done about it?

I was told at my scan today that i had responded better than any of my previous cycles with a potential good size 11 follicles.  Egg collection will be Wednesday but as per usual with me there is always a hiccup, my lining isn't thick enough so am waiting to hear either today to start progesterone or assess situation on Wednesday which could annoying result in my embies being frozen and having to do a FET cycle next month.

x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Tam congratulations on the 11 follicles.. this is really good news!  What is your lining at?  I know that they say 8mm or more before transfer.  I've seen other ladies post with thinner linings and go on to get bfps but it's a difficult decision.  I hear that drinking milk and pineapple juice can help Don't really understand how but can't do any harm??  Gosh difficult decision though... surely the decision can be delayed until Friday?  And you could take the progesterone until then and then decide?  Or would they freeze at day 1?
Well I'm just back from my trip to London again.  Wasn't too bad.  Got earlier train back and now back on sofa.  need to do some wood staining soon for our new built in wardrobes..exciting !!

My news anyway - (totally natural cycle) - I have lots of follicles developing and 2-4 dominant ones.  No particular leader in the field.  The largest is 10-11mm so a while to go.  So I have to go back Thursday for another scan.. another train fare and day out of work.. oh well!!   Just really hope that this continues and i get to ovulation.. it's really interesting though seeing what your body does all by itself.  My lining is still thin around 6.2mm but they were saying that it should increase in the coming days as the dominant follicle gets bigger. Not sure what size it gets to before ovulating - the figure 18mm is in my head but that's probably from the ivf itself.  Fingers crossed ovulation does happen sometime this week!!

Anyway take care all

L xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello Ladies.
I am a Kings girl, but due to building work I am moving over to Kings. I am just off to Guys now with thier questionairre filled in and to make my consultation appointment. Then as they shut down over christmas guess I will be ready to go come January. 
Anyway just to say Hello and I will come in here every now and then to make your acqauintence and to support you all.
armi
xoxo


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Armi, good luck wth your Guys consultation.

Louisa, sounds like its all go for you and going well.  I think 18mm is the size the look for for follicles to be during IVF.  Hope ovulations keeps away.  My lining was 6mm then went to 5mm but i think quality i.e. clearly defined layers is more important than thickness....so they tell me.  Extra progesterone can be given to help with this too.

Mrs Rock, good luck for medicated FET, the drugs are horrid aren't they.

Hi Julie and Pinkbabe and anyone else.

Well after a nightmare getting to London on the train with cancellations and delays we finally arrived there over 1/2 hour late and i was wizzed straight in for collection.  I got 10 eggs which i am happy with but not really thinking very much about it as todays result could give no clues on what may happen tomorrow, or the day after or even 2 weeks after that.  So for now, have just got to wait and see what the next hurdle brings.  As for my lining it was still 5mm but they didn't seem too concerned at this stage as they said it wa of good quality showing 3 definite layers so can likely go ahead with transfer eother Sat, Sun or Mon depending of course if i get that far.  I may even need to have any embryos frozen until next month.  Just really dont know.

Very tired now as been out for a Harvester meal when should be at home resting.

Tam xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Tamelia. Hope it all continues so well. I love the photo of your beautiful DD!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, hope your all doing well, mine is the same old story at the moment! still waiting for appointment, im going to ring them agian next week, to try and shimmy them along a little     lol!

Hi Louisa, I hope your follies are doing well!        

Hi Tamelia, well done on your 10 eggs!...good luck for fertilisation hun      

Hi Armi, lovely to meet you, im also waitng for my first appointment at Guys...isnt it exciting! It would be lovely to hear about your journey  

Hi Mrs Rock, i hope you are getting on well with your cycle, good luck      

Hello to everone else  

Take it easy  

Karen  x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  

Tam just wanted to say well done on your 10 eggs   As I kept being told all it takes is 1   and it worked for me ( I had 8 eggs)

I am fine- have 12 weeks scan next week so looking forward to that  

 and   and  to you all
Lolaxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola, good luck with your 12 week scan hun        

Take care of yourself

Karen x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Well out of the 10, 6 were mature enough to inject, 3 didn't survive this process so only 3 fertilised.  I know i know it only takes 1 and i am happy for what we have but i can't help feeling a little disappointed as it would have been the icing on the cake to potentially have a couple more which could have made it to be frozen to give us another chance.

Got to get past this and be happy that we have at least got this far, alot of people would be delighted with this so i need to be too.

Anyway, transfer of 2 embies is booked for Saturday at 1.00pm.  Really hope they all make it till then so can at least have a chance to pick the best 2.

Thanks everyone and hello.
Tam xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done Tam, thats great, i know what you mean though, it does seem to save alot of money if you have some to freeze, but like you say you do have a chance. Fabulous news....good luck hun, you can do it!      

Hello to everyone else  

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Tam - that's great news.. everything crossed for your 3 little embies  

Karen - just keep harrassing them in the nicest way... you will get your appt... don't worry!!!

Hello everyone else

Well bad news this camp.  Was at the clinic today for my scan to check I was about to ovulate.. and I'm not!!!  Follicles haven't grown since Monday really.  So it looks like this cycle is not a goer and next month not poss either due to Christmas shut down!  Argh!

Surprisingly I don't feel too bad about it.  I'm being philosophical - if my body isn't back to normal then it just needs a little more time to get off these drugs.  Hope that I do ovulate normally!!  So the plan is to wait for the next AF (unless I detect ovulation which is very unlikely), then book in for a scan on day 12 as a "monitoring" scan to check if next month is getting back to normal.  Then do the pee sticks etc. to check for ovulation.  Then go propery in January.

If I don't ovulate next month then we go for January anyway.. but if it's not happening by day 14-15 switch right over to a medicated cycle and start down regging on day 21 of that same month.  But really hope that my body does get back to normal and I do ovulate.. really want to avoid the medication for these frozens.

So hey-ho.  This is very much part and parcel of this IVF lark but can be hard to deal with.. I like planning ahead and this is teaching me that this is certainly not possible!!!

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 

Oh im sorry its not going quite as you would like it, but as you say its best to get your body in order first, you dont want to waste your chance or have a decreased chance of success. But it is hard isnt it, i could imagine.  

Could i ask you why it is best to have a natural as oppose to medicated frozen cycle? Can it affect the embies?

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

hiya Karen - no sorry - didn't mean it like that.  It's better for me with my diabetes!! Better natural in terms of my diabetic control than on the drugs - they really scr&wed everything up for me and I think that could have affected my chances...

Hey ho.  Time for more wine now  

Laters


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh Louisa that is pants. 
cheers ( clinks glasses) I am enjoying a cold pinot at the moment. 

My story TT 12 YEARS. Went to Kings and had first ICSI last easter and was lucky and had my DD this January. Now 40 wanting a sibling went back to Kings but they have building works so no coming to Guys. Anyway trying again au natural with little expectaion of success but having fu trying.

Tam best of luck for 2 strong embies on Sat.

Pink badger for your appt 


Julie enjoy your caribbean holiday. 

Hello to Lola- my Nan's name
Lola


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lou, oh, i see what you mean, thanks for that, i just got the wrong end of the stick!  yeah, diabetes can have a mind of its own at the best of times, cant it! 

yes, badgering is coming their way next week Armi 

Cheers, enjoy your drink! 

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Thanks Karen    

Armi- The only other person I know called Lola is a cat....does that count!!   good luck with your cycle you are in good hands at guys  

Tam- that is brill news 3 is great sending you and your embies lots of     and 
just keep positive for them- and start drinjking lots of water to keep yourself hydrated- I drank 2 litres a day- on the advice of the embryologist and am sure it helped  

Louisa- sorry about this cycle   but these things make us stronger and whats a month or two when the outcome is so amazing   but at least you can have a drink over the festive season and enjoy and relax 

 and   and   to you all
Lxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HIya
Thanks for your words.. yeah you're all right.. what's a few months.  Don't want to spend my life wishing it away either so will enjoy these few months!!  Wine, socialising, Christmas hols.. nice!  We get between Chrismtas and NY off work for free, and I have 4 days to take between now and Christmas so all nice.  Can't believe we're that close either.

Armi - welcome to this little thread!! How lovely you have a little one already.  Got lots of Chrismtas pressies sorted??

Hi Karen - any word back yet

Hi Lola ooh 12 week scan how exciting!  My friend at work has her 12 week scan booked a week today too.

Tam good luck for tomorrow - any updates??

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,  

I had a phone call today off Guys about the biographical forms they sent out for us to fill in. They had sent 2 male forms 

out instead of male and female,   and they didnt have my BMI, so they had just realised ,and rang to ask what it 

was, so they could add it to the form. I thought it would be a good opportunity to ask when i would expect get my 

appointment. The girl i spoke to i think was only an admin sort of person that doesnt have anything to do with the 

appointments.....well thats what im hoping cos she said i would probably get an appointment in the new year!  

Are they having a laugh   or what, theyve had my referral since mid oct. You would think i would have an app before 

christmas. It does say in my letter that i would get an app within 8 weeks. Although, just to confirm my doubts, she did 

say she didnt have anything to do with the appointments. But you still wonder when its gonna arrive! Im just concerned 

because as soon as i get my first app they can apply for the funding (which can take up to 5 months), because without 

the decision on the funding,  i cant start any treatment!!!  

But hey ho its all part of a process i suppose  

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Armi, im not sure what happened, but i cant read your message properly hun
x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi gals... sorry haven't been on in ages... been on hols and taking time out 

Tamelia, can't believe you have had EC already! Wow! Well done on your 3 embies hun, hope you had a safe ET yesterday, sending you loads of luck   

Louisa, sorry your natural FET was cancelled, but you've a great attitude and I hope you enjoy the break til the new year... 

smarie, thanks luv 

MrsRock, are you doing your FET? 

Julie, have you started yet? 

Everyone else, BIG HELLO - so sorry for not having more personals, hard to keep up with all the posts so I just skimmed them (naughty me!) How is everyone doing? 

No news here; we got a copy of our letter to our GP from the Cons, and it was lovely, she said we were a lovely couple and she wished us all the best and would be happy to see us again... but our odds were around 10% with IVF because of poor response... made me sad... no nearer to making a decision about going again though... keep changing my mind


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies, hoping you are all well ?

I am just back from holiday so forgive me for not doing the personals, still trying to get through all the posts whilst I was away !

We had our appt @ guys on 9th November (a couple of days before we went away), all went really well, I managed to get my BMI under what it needed to be to enable us to be eligable for our NHS funded treatment (we will get 1 Fresh IVF and 2 FET).  So we are now just waiting for AF to arrive... (I never thought I would wish for her to come along as much as I do now)   I am hoping should be within the next week.  We then have to call Guys on Day 1, and I then have to go along to have my bloods on day 2-4, then on Day 21 off we start on this rollercoaster of a ride.

I am so excited, just praying that AF shows up pretty damn quick....  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie,

Im sooo excited for you!      How was your hols?

Hi Clomidia   Hope you can make the right decision   

Hi Louisa  

Ive been to a lovely christening today, it was really nice, just at home now relaxing. Im off next week so will be doing a bit of christmas shopping i think.

Hi to everyone else, and hope everyone is well  

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

OMG OMG OMG, my appointment has finally come through...its for monday 14th december........Hurray!!!!    


            

             

           

           


I know its only an appointment but im soooo excited, i cant beleive that im a little closer to acheiving my dream. Bet you all think im    

Im so excited i could run around my road naked!! best not hey its a bit cold today!  

I hope everyone is doing fine  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies hope you are all well    

Karen - I am so pleased your appt has come through... you must be soooooo excited    is the 14th @ Guys your 1st appt ? you never know we might be going through tx together....  I'm waiting for AF to show up any day now then start on Day 21 so looking hopefully around mid-end December to start....  its soooo exciting isnt it I know exactly what you mean and how you feel and I am sure like you people must think I have gone a little crazy too  Where abouts do you live ?  I am in Harrow so its a bit of a trek to Guys for me, although not too bad as straight through on the jubilee line.  

Take Care All  

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie you wont be starting in Christmas as it all shuts down over Christmas.23RD Nove period ws the last start date of period before NY starts.
My appt 28 th Nov- so I guess the 3 three of us could be cycling together!!!!  I was just trying to remember  how long it all took- say if we are all doing the long protocol EC/ET might be start of March which means      for us!  Seems like forever!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, 

Yes isnt it really exciting!

Yes 14th dec will be my first app with Guys, although i wont be starting any treatment until i find out if my NHS funding has been accepted, which can take up to 5 months with my PCT which is (Wirral). Also they need to do all my blood work, for my probe, which will also invlove taking blood from some of my family members. So any action is a little way off yet, but all good just the same getting the initial app. We will be geting the train from Liverpool, so just under 4 hour train journey im afraid....but all worth it!

Take care 
Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

DH and i are just looking at train ticket prices, but they are working out at approx £112 for both of us return, with a train change. Does this sound about right or do you have any tips for getting it cheaper!

Cheers
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
I am fine- 12 week scan tomorrow- bit nervous but excited too   
Karen- great news on the app    
have you tried doing from your home town to Watford and then watford to London- you can plan to stay on same train (or just wait for next one) but it is the london bit that is pricy - I go to newcastle a lot and always but london to peterborough then peterborough to newcastle and saves a fortune!! bit more faffy but you dont want to be paying too much especially when you are coming down weekly?
Love to you all and   and   and  
Lola xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Lola,

12 week scan.....how lovely, good luck for tomorrow      

DH is just gonna check your suggestion out now, il let you know, thanks for that!  

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks karen and happy train ticket buying  
L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola,

DH has just tried that way, and the price is coming out much the same, but thanks it was worth a try!  

Take care 
Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

oh well- might be good for another time?
L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

All the very best for tomorrow Lola, keep in touch      

Karen x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Karen sooo pleased for you.  Have you tried booking 2 singles?  

Or if you decide to drive you can park on Gainsford Street carpark just off Tower Bridge (not in congestion zone, just!) and it costs about £12 a day or £14 for 24 hours which I think is OK.  ABout 10 mins walk to Guys from there.  If you want a  link (you can book in advance) let me know.  London traffic can be hellish though so tricky decision!!

As for the ticket costs... get used to it!  Last week it was £70 return day trip just for me...it's life though!!!

Hi everyone else

Well no news here.  Don't think I've ovulated at all this month still and now feeling crampy.  Hey ho.  Hope I get back to normal soon.  It helps that work is mega busy at the moment so not a second to brood about things.  

Take care

L  xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 

I think your right about getting used to it, i did think as much, as DH is usually pretty good when trying to save money!  Poor you having to pay £70 for just yourself...what a   Thanks for the driving tips, and the buying singles tip, we will have a look at that  

I hope things work out the way you want them to  

Cheers
Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Karen - Hope you manage to sort out your travel.... and at a good price  

Hi Lola and Louisa, hoping you are both well  

Hi Armi - I had my appt on 9th Nov, and when I told them next AF was due end of November, they told us should be ok to start, as egg collection will be after the christmas period, but totally understand what you are saying, and to be honest at this rate with no AF think its probably going to be after christmas now anyway....  Good luck for your appt on 28th Nov.

Hello to anyone I have missed 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi - I have just spoken to Guys and they advised me that only the Lab is shut over the christmas period, therefore it will be ok to go ahead and start as soon as AF starts as we wont be at the stage where we will need the Lab over the christmas period.  

Hi to everyone else    anyone got any ideas on how to hurry up AF, I am on Day 32 now which isnt unusual however just wish she would hurry up....  gosh I am sooo impatient 

Will be back along later 

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie that is great!!!  I guess my AF will be in the first week in xmas.....I so wish I could start in December!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All

Just wanted to let you know that 12 week scan went very well- all good and nothing to worry about- although I am sure I will find something   
Big hugs to you all

L xxxx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Julie how very exciting!!! Go for a jog?  Have s*x?  Have a hot bath with a glass of wine?  Plan to go to a spa    These thiings tend to bring on AF for me...

Armi don't worry hun you will be there very shortly.. what's a month??  But they do add up don't they!!

Lola - fantastic news - congratulations!! Now you can tell people with confidence.. how nice...!!!  Not too long till the 20 week scan then things start getting very exciting!!

Karen - tickets booked?  I recommend if you want to get something nice to eat after/before that you go on moneysavingexpert.com and pick up a restaurant voucher there for a London restauratnt - can often get 2 for 1 - and go somewhere nice!!!  Also the south Thames path is lovely when you want to clear your head after - you can walk along the river from Guys along by the wheel to St Thomas's opposite the houses of parliament - really lovely walk

Hello Tam and Clomidia - Tam any news

Me - well I'm in a quandry.  Didn't realise that it may be possible to downreg end December (if they let me that is) - thanks Armi and Julie!  This non-cycle is due to end this weekend coming (I think it will-ish as starting to feel crampy).  I can then book a "monitoring scan" on day 12 of the new cycle to see if anything is happening (prob around Dec 11th).  I think if it isn't and it looks like natural is going to take months and months of recovery that I might see if i can convert over to a medicated and start to downreg on day 21 - probably around Dec 19th-20th - and  then know that ET will happen with confidence in jan.. just so worried that I might end up waiting for Jan for the natural and that my body might not be back to normal then and just end up in a waiting game.  Will def do the montiroing scan now (wasn't sure about whether it would be worth it) and then ask the question...

What do you reckon?

Night all.  Another day on the road for me tomorrow (spent about 7 hours driving today and 4 hours working!) - same again tomorrow  

L xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lola, so pleased your 12 weeks scan went well


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls  

We got our train tickets sorted, cost about £112 for the two of us return, but hey its all gonna be worth it!

Juile, hope AF comes along fast for you, some good ideas there for you from Louisa!!   You can have mine now if you want!  
How exciting, knowing you can start in december.

Lola, im so pleased your scan was fantastic, all the very best to you. I suppose the worrying should stop now, but it still must be hard not to worry still, but hey well done youve past the crucial goal, take it easy and think positive    

Armi, your time will soon be here, its just frustrating isnt it, itching to get started again  

Louisa, thats great about the monitoring scan, you may be closer than you think. I can see how frustrating it must be for you though, wanting a natural cycle as appose to medicated due to your diabetes. Its about making the right decision for your health isnt it, as well as the outcome of the treatment. Hope you can choose well   Thanks also for the restaurant tips, and lovely walks, we will have a look at that, as we will go early in the morning and spend the whole day there, thankyou  

Hi Tam hope your well   

Hi Clomidia hope your well  

Hello to everyone else

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Just to say, I know the Guys area very well as I live round the corner, also I work in the west end, if any of you having to spend time in the area for tx need restaurant recs etc just ask I'll be happy to help.  Anything to make this business easier!  Mrs Rock  x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock,

thanks so much, DH and i would love to know about any nice places to eat near by, where would you reccomend?

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

hey pinkbabe, when are you coming? will come back and post when have had a think - what kinds of places/food do you like?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs Rock,

We are coming on the 14th dec, as handy as possible, but app not until 3pm, so would plan to have meal after appointment. We like almost any foods to be honest. I suppose nowhere outrageously expensive, but somewhere a little more authentic then a pizza hut would be good  

Thanks for that Mrs Rock
Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, have had a think! Will try to cover different kinds of food and budgets etc. But bear in mind I am used to London prices which tend to be high (I am from Liverpool originally though!) There is loads in the area so this is just a selection:

La Constancia, Tanner Street, corner with Tower Bridge Road - great Argentinian steak place, really nice good quality steaks and sausages and nice place for dinner, is stylish but not too pricey.
Del Aziz, Bermondsey Square - calls itself Mediterranean food, also Moroccan dishes, food is nice but nothing special, however gorgeous fruit smoothies and mocktails for those of us doing tx and not allowed alcohol! Also really good breakfasts, full English, pancakes etc and there is a deli on the Long Lane side of the same place which does pastries, cakes and really nice ciabatta fancy sandwiches to take away.
Cafe Nawaz, Snowsfields (right behind Guys) - really nice Indian, not expensive
The Miller, Snowsfields, next to Nawaz - closest pub to Guys, usually not too rammed like most of the pubs round there are in the evening, a bit of a studenty feel to it. Think it does Thai food as well but have never eaten there.
Strada, on the riverbank next to City Hall, called More London Riverside, pizza/pasta chain so you may know it, is a nice branch, ask for a river view, you can look out at the river, Tower of London and Tower Bridge over your pizza.
Just for a sandwich for lunch - there is a Pret a Manger on Borough High Street next to the Borough High St exit of London Bridge tube station, and one on Tooley Street next to Hay's Galleria. Also on Borough High St are loads of little cheap sarnie shops/caffs, and a very very old pub with a picturesque Tudor courtyard, The George, rammed with Guys doctors and nurses in the evenings though! Also on Borough High Street next to Borough Tube, The Trinity pub, does nice food. There's a Costa Coffee and a Starbucks that end of the High St too.
If knackered and just wanting to collapse with fish and chips from the chippy in yr hotel room - chip shop on Long Lane near junction with Weston St does really good chips. Also there is a takeaway pizza place on Tabard Street (Pizza to Go I think, but there's only the one there so you can't go wrong).
For a special meal (treat yourselves?), Champor Champor on Weston St, right next to Guys, is the most gorgeous unusual Malaysian restaurant, really is an experience and wonderful food. Is not cheap but not outrageous prices. Also Village East on Bermondsey St, very stylish, busy and lively bar and restaurant that does great food but it is expensive - the menu is online so can have a look. You need to book Thurs-Sun for dinner as gets v busy. The Hide Bar on Bermondsey St is a nice bar that also does ok food, but I think the food at The Trinity (above) is better for the same sort of thing. 
Brindisa, Southwark St, also v close to Guys, nice Spanish tapas place.

I hope that gives you some good ideas.....a useful website with loads of local info is here 
http://www.london-se1.co.uk/
It has a restaurant section you can search by cuisine or by street, and also a what's on section in case you have spare time to kill
Any other questions about the area, just ask, am happy to help
Mrs Rock xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I was typing at the same time as you!  Think that should give you some options to try x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Mrs Rock, 

thankyou very much, you are so kind taking the time out to inform us of all these places, and in such detail.....gosh what a choice!

We will definately find somewhere in that list, il let you know where we went if you like.

Thankyou once again  

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Pleased to help Karen, hope the trip and the tx goes smoothly.  It's not a pretty area around Guys but there is a lot to choose from. let me know how it all goes.
Night night
Mrs R x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Night Night Mrs Rock x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good morning everyone

Hope all is well on this miserable Sat morning!! I'm currnetly on a break from decorating.. it's quite good to finally get to do it though so is good.  Got to strip wallpaper in a bit!!

Well my news... I think I'm about to ovulate!! This is day 27 for me on this cycle so it's really odd.  No LH surge (maybe I've missed it) but twinges and EWCM (sorry TMI!!!).  So it's very exciting that I now know I'm getting back to normal.  Hope I don't get AF for another 2 weeks (apparently this is normal) and then I'll know I'm back to normal..

THen I plan to monitor the next cycle to death with the pee sticks!! Have just been on ebay and bought loads of cheap ones (seem to do the same job though as the expensive clearblue) and save the clearblue till Jan and only when I think it will read positive!  

Was just sooo worried it would take ages and now it seems not.. looking back I'm sure I didn't ovulate last month and that my AF was "breakthrough bleeding" as it wasn't my normal AF.  

So all good.  Hopefully Jan will see the natural cycle I wanted after all.  At this rate it'll be the end of Jan but that's ok...good things come to those that wait eh!! 

Have a good weekened everyone

Lxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, just thought i would pop on and say i'm pretty certain I've got another BFN.  Have those all too common signs telling me it's over.  I know i haven't reached test day yet but i know my body and have had quite a few 2ww's ending the wrong way that i just know now.
This is the end of the road for us, run out of money and ability to deal with any more heartache, it's just far too painful.
Good luck everyone else in your journeys, i'll be lurking on here to check how you are all doing, thanks for all your support, it really helps and means alot.xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Tamelia, im soo sorry for you, you have just brought tears to my eyes  

I dont even know what i can say to you either. If you are calling it a day, you are a very brave and strong lady. I do hope you will find happiness and tranquility in anything else you choose to do.

Lots of hugs    to you and DH xx


Hi Louisa, i hope your managing to get your cycles in order, you seem quite optimistic at the moment, thats really great! it sounds like you have bought all the pee sticks you can off the internet  
I do hope you can have your natural cycle  

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

oh Tamelia. I hope you are wrong.   Fingerscrossed.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Louisa - Thats great news about ovulation, and getitng back to normal for you  

Tam - I am so sorry hun I dont know what to say...  hang in there  

Karen - Hows things did you manage to get your train ticket sorted ?  

Armi - Hows things ?

AFM - Well AF showed up today I am so happy, have called and advised Guys we would like to start tx, have to go on Tuesday afternoon for Bloods, then start on CD21 (should be 19th December) I cant quite believe its about to all start happening  

Hello to everyone else hoping you are all well ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Julie fine. We are all set for our appt at Guys tomorrow.


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone

Tamelia don't know what do say.. just so sorry to hear this news.  Hope you can find the strength to pick yourself up and move on.  So glad that you are blessed wtih your dd but it must be sooo hard.   When is your otd anyway?

Julie - that's great!!  

Armi good luck tomorrow

Karen - hi

Well great news here.  Finally surged woo-hoo!  Got nice smiley face and everything on the clearblue.  So am dead chuffed.

Anyone know when the labs re-open in the NY?  I'm just counting ahead and wondering.. if I surge and ovulate the same time next month (my cycles around 30 days) then ovulate on 30th December then could I have ET on 4th/5th Jan?  Probably not.  I'll ask them.  It probably isn't agood idea anyway as more the better to have a totally regular cycle before starting.  Also have lots of DIY to do with lots of heavy lifting.. maybe better to postpone beyond that.

Anyway all good.  

L


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All  
Tam- I really hope you are wrong, and while you are not 100% there is still hope     I am thinking of you and wish you lots of   whatever the outcome
Lola xxxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Julie, gosh how fab is that! bet your sooo excited you dont know which way to turn  

Hi Louisa, yeah get all that heavy duty stuff out of the way first, and then go for it! how great is that, heres hoping we will all be over run will babes soon        

Hi Armi, how did your appointment go today?  

Hi Tam  

Hi Lovely Lola, hope your keeping well chic  

Hi Mrs R, DH was really pleased with the list you gave us for the restaurants etc, he's been working out our schedule for the day...bless him!   

Hello to everyone else  

Our train tickets came through the post today...how exciting!  

Take it easy everyone

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Just back from looooooooooooooong consultation ot Guys but left so happy with a bag of drugs. Have just removed my out of date meds and replaced them with fresh meds. Hav to phone on day of next AF so see if it is a goer or if we have to waitfor one after. The clinic opens mid Jan apparently. 

Tam any further news my lovely?

Gotta go Be back later for more personals.
xoxoxo


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

great stuff Armi, will look forward to hearing all about it! 

Karen x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Tamelia, I really hope this is not the end for you -- thinking of you lovely lady, big hugs   

Hi to everyone else - there is so much to read and catch up on, I'm not sure I can keep up    So sorry! 

It seems like lots of you are cycling again soon, so I wish you loads and loads of luck, and for those coming up to test date    

A friend sent me a link to the Lister's homepage - they are funding free cycles next year, so I think I am going to enter the draw - there's nothing to lose, is there? 

Cxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just back from having my Bloods @ Guys... all set to start on 19th December now I am sooooo excited now  

Hoping you are all ok    will be back later to log on and catch up on personals.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

well done Julie- which boods were these-the HIV/HEP ETC?


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi,

Yep the HIV and hormones etc

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Julie, thats brill  , your another step closer to your perfect dream!  

Hi Clomidia, thats great about the free cycles, ive seen that on a couple of sites now, i would defo go for it, only i need PGD so thats a no goer for me im afraid. But all should go for it who can is what i say...good luck with that  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok  

Karen x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone here with Endometriosis or had endometriosis and gone through IVF?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

So Julie is hat d/r on the 21st day of the month? I am so jealous. I was just looking at the calender and I recon I will mss out due to the lab being closed over xmas and in Jan. I guess you will be fine as EC/ ET be aound the week of the 20th? So all up and running . then


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi,

Yes start D/R on day 21 which is 19th December for me.

If you dont mind me asking when is your AF due ? I was at Guys yesterday and looking on the board it looks like if your Day 1 was after Nov 22nd you should be accepted to start tx, as its only the Lab thats closed so for anyone having EC/ET over the period the Lab closed tx would be postponed until the new year. 

Yes we should be ok as we wont be at EC/ ET until around the week of the 20th? So as you say the Lab should be all up and running again by the time we get to that stage.

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I must have looked at the board wrong. My period might come on Sunday. I am on CD34, and the cycles seems to go 28,38.28,38 days..don't ask me why!!! 
Do you know when lab reopens?
So d/r would be 20th ..could be touchand go for scanning!!!! och it is out of my hands anyway!!! 

Clomidia good luck at the Liter/].


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi

Dont quote me but think the Lab reopens 22nd Jan something like that for EC/ET... best to check though.

Have you been told you have to wait til the new year then ? or are you assuming you will have to ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep assuming. If lab opens for that date then that will be to long for me- I don't suppoae that allow you to down reg for longer than necessary. So annoying. A month is nothing in the grand scheme of things but ...


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Evening all  

Caps, sorry but i dont have any experience with endometriosis, but there is a sub board just for it, if you have a look, and im sure all the gang on there will be able to answer any of your questions.  

Hi Armi and Julie, its sooo exciting reading about your dates for treatment!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Karen x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

capricornian said:


> Anyone here with Endometriosis or had endometriosis and gone through IVF?


Here's the endo boards hun  
*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Good mornin everyone


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Armi and everyone else x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Is it just me or are Guys an absolute nightmare to get hold of on the phone...  I have been trying constantly for the last 30 mins and it just rings !!!!

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Same. They have not returned my message either.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for a return call from my message left last sunday


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Not good


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Oh im really getting into the christmas spirit today,   i have been off work today, so i have put my christmas trees up, and i have been dancing about to my christmas CD's...mad i know   but me and my basset hound Tilly had fun anyway  

We were dancing   and jigging away to many festive toons like "last christmas by Wham", "all i want for christmas by Mariah Carey" "step into christmas by Elton John" and "merry christmas baby by Elvis", while having a little mince pie and a tipple of mulled wine...think it was the mulled wine that made be jig!!   Tilly didnt like the mulled wine much  

DH has one of his xmas   nights out tonight, so god knows what kind of state he will arrive back home in later       ...think i will pretend to be asleep!    

Julie that must be really frustrating not getting through to Guys, have you had any luck yet?

Hi Armi  
Hi Louisa 
Hi Mrs R 
Hi Clomidia  
Hi Lola  

Hi to everyone else i have missed out!!

Well i hope ive put you all in the christmas mood now   

Speak to you all later if your on here

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry Julie and Armi, we must have been posting at the same time...god what a pain not being able to get in touch with them. Do you know, im sure i have read on previous posts that Guys can be terrible for not answering or returning calls!

Well thats not good practice is it! x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Right Karen off to put on my xmas music..and pour myself a glass of red. I bought some stinky cheeseand will have some of that as I will miss it soon when I am pregnant


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Go for it Armi, it really does cheer you up, enjoy.....cheers hun   x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotta tell you something funny, my Tilly is now fast asleep and snoring! she only had a sly lick of the mulled wine and didnt like it...hope shes not drunk!!!   x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone
Well almost another week gone by.  It's just rocketed by!!!  Tonight is wallpapering..!!! Rock and roll

What a nightmare about getting hold of Guys.  I've generally found they do phone back.  But that was during treatment.  I've had a job and a half getting hold of Sam sometimes (PGD co-ordinator).  It's annoying that you can't phone and speak to them straight away.  Oh well!

Armi and Julie so excited for you both.  I work out (if my cycles go to plan!!!) that day 1 for me will be around 14-18 of January and so will hopefully be in 2ww in the first 2 weeks of Feb.  Probably a bit behind you Julie but perhaps same time as you Armi?  

Hi Karen - not long till your appt!!!  

Hi to everyone else

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Lou, 

thats great news! you will soon be on your way, and im sure i will be too, before we know it   x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Lets get some Guy's   happening 

So nice to be cycling together. 

I am uncharacteristically wanting   so I can get started. I have been testing (I am CD35 11dpo) but am  . 3 days till   expected. NKnowing my luck I will be waiting way into nxt wek. 

Enjoying my wine and cheese. How are the rest of you enjoying your evening? My litte one is cheering me up in one of her many novelty xmas outfits   I must confess I have bought today a newborn xmas outfit for the bubba I hope to have next xmas....    . Rather b e a half full glass kinda girl.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Armi, 

im all for the half full glass thing! best to think positive. Thats lovely buying a little outfit, and i can tell you now your not ga ga doing it. I would myself, only i wouldnt know were to stop, and i'd have a wardrobe full! now thats ga ga for you  

 here we come!!

 has alot to answer for hasnt she

How old is your little one? 

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

pinkbabe she is 10 months. She was made at Kings last Easter and born at the end of January. She is a dote. 
I am as obsessed about wanting number 2 as I was wanting number 1!
This IF is  so  . I was o lucky that treatment number 1 wrked for me- something is wring with us a couple as we have not in 13 yars had a natural pregnancy. I am just so angry with have to spend this amount of money and have this aggro to have a baby. Of cours just because I was lucky last time does not mean I will this time.....

Yes Pinkbabe                all the way in 2010.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Armi, 

your little precious sounds adorable! i bet she is soo cuddly  

You are so lucky to have her, and you WILL have number two...i feel so positive for you     

God im so excited, all this bubba talk    

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Pink you will be first time lucky. Wait and see!!! 

So xciting..I have a good feeling about the Guys GIRLS!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Armi, 

you are giving me butterflies in my tummy!!!        

x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am just feeling really, really up and buoyant...wait and see. The      (Gay) as in the old fashioned term,Girls of Guy's 2010!!!!!!!!!!      

                   #



xxxoxoxoxoxo

Karen you started this with the xmas music and the mulled wine.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I know, how fabulous, its seems to be cheering us up anyway!

2010 seems a good, positive, good things are gonna happen kinda number to me

, i can feel the sticky vibes already        


Oh and heres another toon to get you jingling, "do they know its christmas, Band Aid"  

x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

TODAY....wonder if they will let me start d/r on Christmas day

Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies  

Wow all this positive talk is making me feel very positive indeed, was feeling a little fed up this morning not for any particular reason then I logged on here to catch up and saw all your posts last night.....  feeling good now  

Armi - So glad the old witch has turned up for you, now you got to get onto Guys (If you can get through that is) and see if you can start..... 

Hi Louisa 
Hi Mrs R 
Hi Clomidia  
Hi Lola  

Hi to everyone else i have missed out!!  I am so glad its Friday....  roll on the weekend, as its my Birthday on Monday... another year older  

Take Care, will be back again later 

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Well after about 2 hours of trying to get through finally managed to only to be put through to the nurses line again where I have had to leave yet another message !

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

Typical as I typed the last message they called me back !

So go in next Wednesday (9th) Dec for my scheduling appt....  its all seems rather real now  

Bit disappointed as my FSH was higher than normal, all other times I have had this done its been well within range, but the nurse was nice she said it can vary from month to month and that it just means I may have to have a higher dosage.

Back later

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Me again... sUpdate....

Clinic just called back... all change again the nurse spoke to the Dr and because of my FSH level they want to wait now til next AF and go with a Short cycle   anyone had one of these, what are the differences, is it not better to have a normal cycle as opposed to a short one ?

I am gutted to say the least... just worked myself up that it was all going to start happening now feel totally deflated and a little upset to say the least.

So I have to phone again on CD1 go in for more bloods and a scan on CD2 or CD3... BUT need my AF to be on or after the 7th January for a short cycle and EC in January.

God I am all over the place right now... dont know what to think  

Back Later 

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all.

Julie so sorry about your results and having to wait a month. It will go quickly enough with xmas and New Year.   . 
I believe it s common for FSH to fluctuate. If you google you will  find that or even do searches on here.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks armi   I know I mustnt be upset by the putting it back and my FSH results, suppose thats all part of this rollercoaster of a ride !!!!

Have to hope AF doesnt actually arrive on time late December as I need her to arrive 7th Jan or later ..... for short cycle and EC in January !

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Have you done a search on here for short protocol?


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone
Julie I'm so sorry hun for your news.  I for sure know how you're feeling...my fresh cycle was delayed by about 6 weeks, and my FET that was supposed to be last month was postponed until the NY.  It's rubbish isn't it when you get all hyped up about something and planning ahead soo much and then brought back with a bump.  All I can say is that it will truly fly by and think you will be able to drink a little bit over the festive season if you want, and if you plan your weeks and weekends up to and around Christmas you'll be in Jan before you know it.  THat's waht I keep on telling myself and it works.  Bizarrely when i got my bfn I was so stressed about getting started again straight away and then i've really chilled out and am just trying to go with it.

Armi - any luck?  are you starting on the 25th!? what a pressie eh!! Are you sniffing or injecting?

Karen  - hello.  Love your positivity you are all great!

Lola hi

Mrs Rock - hi.  How is your fet going Are you near ET yet?  Must be?

Right it's the weekend.. and that means more wallpapering(though have the day out tomorrow and night out with the girls yey!).

Love

Lou xx


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

BTW Julie forgot to say - i've heard in other forums that short protocol is fab!!! No rubbish down regging - you just get to do stimms from about day 2 or 3 I think.  So it's dead quick.  So just think... it probably won't make any difference to your et ec dates unless your af arrives before 7th Jan.  Even then, assume your AF then arrives end Jan - you'll be stimming early Feb then only EC about 10-14 Feb then ET 18-20 feb - so really isn't that far away hun

Take care


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hiya
Julie I have done a litte researching and many girls find they have better quality eggs from SP.   

Louise yep I start injecting (D/R) XMAS day.   . I will need to have an extra LP due to the lab closing...I will have a black and blue tummy!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa, 
i say leave the wallpapering until next week   and start your wekend here.....hurray!   

Get your christmas toons on, it worked for me yesterday  



Hi Julie, take it all in your stride hun...says me, im sure id be the same and get frustrated  , it will here before you know it, im sure!  

Hi Armi, im so glad the ald'  turned up for you!! hey yeah DR on xmas day, thats something different to be doing along with putting the turkey in the oven and present opening  

Hi to everyone else  


lots of     and    and    to us all

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Girls  
So much going on!!
It is a shame when the cycle does not go as planned- I can relate to the dissapointment but on the other hand you want the best conditions for your eggs and the best time for you- my treatment was up and down and I am so pleased that I had a cycle at the right time for my body as look where I am now   

Julie hang in there  - I had long protocol- not offered anything else but by all accounts looks good esp if you dont have to DR?

I wish you all lots of luck and   keep positive and things happen for a reason and I look forward to hearing lots of happy news in the new year- going to be a busy time for the ACU!!

Big hugs   and  
L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Lola,

Hope you and bubba are keeping well, we miss you  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi  

Lou, Armi,Lola & Karen - thankyou for your replies they really are appreciated and you ladies are so lovely, dont know what I would do without you all  

Now I have thought about it all and put things into perspective, you are all right, I need to chill and go with the flow....  at the end of the day the clinic knows best, think I am just a little on edge as its our first go at IVF and I just dont want anything to go wrong.. I am a bit of a control freak at work and think it sometimes rubs off on personal issues too  

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Julie I was the same    but some things you just cant control  

Karen- I am good thanks, 13 weeks now and very tired!!

big hugs to you all
L xxxxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Just popping by to catch up, hoping yo are all well ?

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

can't stop eating. Hi all.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all just a quickie as got no internet and am on my phone. Got my fet on tues, am so excited and praying they thaw ok. Julie sorry about the delay. I had to delay a month to have hysteroscopy so i know how disappointing it is x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Mrs Rock, 

thats fabulous news! i wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow      

Armi, has your appetite curbed yet?  

Hi Julie, hope your hanging in there!  

Hi Lou, hope your well  

Hi to everyone else  

Not long until my appointment next monday now, im sooo excited    

Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mac Cook x


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear JULIE, Happy Birthday to you.....Hip Hip Hurray  

          

           

Hope you've had a lovely day

Karen x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Happy Birthday Julie   [/move]


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,  Hoping you are all well  

Armi - Hope you managed to curb that eating  

Mrs Rock - Thanks hun, I know its disappointing but I know deep down its for the best  

Karen - Yep hanging in there hun... Wow not long til your appt now " Good luck" for Monday  

Thanks for the Birthday wishes ladies... another year older and all that.. dont feel a day over 21 ....  

Hello to everyone else 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all  

Happy birthday Julie     

 and   and   to you all

L xxxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

God i am so nervous, today's the day and they will call me in the morning if the frosties don't survive the thaw. Am trying not to work myself up but am on tenterhooks


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs Rock - try and stay relaxed I know easier said than done... I have got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs Rock - Try and stay calm, and hope you dont get too worked up... try and keep yourself busy   I have everything crossed for you hun, stay positive      

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks julie. No call yet, hoping, hoping....


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. Rock let us know when you know.  will keep popping on to check.

Um as for the eating I am half way through a pack of smartie cookies,


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls, well one survived and one did not. Feel quite sad about the one which did not as we only had one put back last time and regretted it, was hoping 2 wld give us a better chance this time. However am now PUPO with the survivor and grateful for that.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

"Congratulations" on being PUPO Mrs Rock, I will keep absolutly everything crossed for you.       x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gosh coincidence I think we are posting at exactly the same time

Mrs Rock I've everything crossed for you.  So sorry that the second didn't make it, but you are PUPO!! Focus on that and try to chill out, especially in the next 2-3 days.  Are you going to work or are you staying home?  When did they defrost your blasts and how long was it then from defrosting to transfer?  How did the one that was transferred look?  (I'm very interested for my own reasons also you see..) So you are now in the 2WW or 10DW (10 days for blasts isn't it?).  How exciting!!

Hello everyone else!

Well I am having mega PMT this week.  THe worst I've ever had.  Bordering on proper depressed which is so strange.  I don't know if this is just my hormones getting back to normal but OMG such a bad week and it's only Tuesday!!  Started with soem bad news on Sunday at which point I was really teary and depressed (won't go into the bad news), then yesterday i'd a bad day at work with a run in with my boss (who I think I've now upset and I feel bad a bout that), so I took today off to chill and sort out the house and I'm stomping about!!!!  Anything sets me off.  

Anyway I calculate AF is due Monday assuming 14 days LP (I've never ever watched my cycle like this) so after today only another 5 days to go... argh.  But I don't want AF to arrive too soon as if it does then that may mean no go on my natural FET as apparently your LP has to be at least 10 days to sustain a pregnancy.

Right off to do more stomping...!!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Mrs Rock, well done you  , im so pleased for you! try not to think about the other frostie now, however difficult, knowing you had two,think of the little one that you have and put all your positive energy into him/her....how exciting. All the very best of luck to you, i will be thinking of you          x

Louisa, keep your chin up hun, try dancing around to your christmas toons with some mulled wine....it worked for Armi and i last week!    THINK caaaallllmmmm  

Julie, hope your feeling fine, are you staying chilled too?  

Speak to you later Girls

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes girls, much appreciated. Sorry i can only manage short posts as still no internet so typing on my phone. Louisa sorry about yr bad day lovely. To answer yr qs, am back to work on mon, i find my job pretty stressful and wanted a few days to chill. They thawed the embies 4 hours before transfer. The one which perished was spread out and some of its cells had detached from each other. The good one looked like a mass of transparent circular blobs and in a later photo had started to


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Get darker which they said was it re hydrating. Otd is 19 dec if i get that far, last time i bled 6 dpet so am on 3 pessaries a day instead of 2. They don't know why i bled so early, my hysteroscopy was normal. Heigh ho it's just one more uncertainty in this process!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mrs R,

you will get to 19th dec, i have decided   lots of    and 

Hi Armi, did you enjoy your smartie cookies....i think we all deserve our treats in what ever shape or form they come in, for what we have gone through or are about to go through!  

Hi Julie, Louisa, lola, and everyone else who is lurking  

Karen x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pinkbabe


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Lovely Ladies
Mrs Rock- yay for your little one     I am keeping everything crossed for you and am sure we will hear some happy news around the 19th Dec   

Yay Karen- lets all be positive and all the positive thoughts will rub off on us all  

How are you all doing?


L xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

HI Lola,

here here!, yes i agree if we all stay positive, 2010 will be a great year for us all    

Ive just entered the christmas tree photo competition, its all great fun isnt it  

Have you bought anything nice for bubba yet Lola?

Karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Karen
2010 will be special for us all   I can feel it   just call me mystic Lola   
I have not got anything for little one just yet- but have been looking at a lot of mat clothes for me  
Want to wait till sales and see what is in the sales and what we need (fam and friends have been amazing and offered us so much already)
take care

L xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh thats great Lola, how kind of them all!

Thats a good idea waitng until the sales, save a bit of money, as you will only be wearing the clothes for 9 months wont you  

Im off to bed now, pretty tired, had quite a stressful day

Night night mystic Meg...i mean Lola  

Take care 
karen x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

good night Karen
Night all ( oh I sound like I am from the Waltons!!   )

Lola/Meg
xxxxx


----------



## manny (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello ladies
Anyone here in their forties going for IVF/ICSI at Guys? Any luck? We had our first consultation and today I called them as 1st day of my period, am expecting a call back soon to discuss my schedule, not sure what to expect, or if I will get my meds delivered to me at home. Have got my fingers and toes all crossed, hoping this works for us, 1st time round.

Good luck to you all


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I am 40- so I guess me. I begin d/r on xmas day. Hope you get your  call. ou should start d/r on the 29th then. So you are 4 days behind me.


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies  

Just popping by quickly to catch up... hoping you are all well  

I am lying low for a little while but will still be around to see how you are all getting on....  just waiting for AF should be end Dec/ start Jan then all stations go so nothing much happening with me for now.

Back Later... Take Care

Julie x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi girls, hope everyone is well  

Hello Manny, lovely to meet you, im not 40 yet, but i am of advanced maternal age (38 in march) in the ivfing scheme of things!

Im still waitng for my first consultation with Guys which is on monday, although i need PGD also due to my genetic condition.

But i do know one thing, following alot of research so far, which is, if we are not successful following one fresh and maybe one frozen cycle with ny own eggs, we will be going straight for donor eggs!

I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you too, good luck      

Keep in touch if you want to chat, and we would love to hear of your progress 

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just popping by to say "Hi"  

Take Care  

Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, been enjoying my last day off work today as back on monday. Done very little since et and have put on 2 kilos! Finding i don't really care though which is odd as am usually a bit obsessed! Been into bromley and tried out the shops nearest to new house, bought myself a few things am quite pleased. Hope you all are having a good day too, mrs r xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. R think it is normal to put on that amount. I certaily did!!


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone and a very good Friday evening!
About to go out shortly for my work do - 10 of us going for tapas etc.  Should be fun!!!  Lots of  !!  

Yesterday was my birthday (33 ooh er) and tomorrow evening we are having a dinner party for 9 people... should be fun... bit of a squash but that adds to the fun!!

No news here.  I'm now on day 11 since OV and expecting AF Monday (14 days after).  Hope it doesn't arrive tomorrow as the longer your LP the better chance a natural fet of working I think... so fingers crossed ladies!! It's so interesting this all.

Then once AF starts I'm only 1 AF away from my new FET woo hoo!  So have something to look forward to in Jan...!!  Like we all do!

Karen not long now eh until Monday! Bet you're so excited!! Make sure you write down all your questions in advance.. the key one is "can they start working up your pgd probe in parallel with the funding application".  and "how long will it take"!!!!

Mrs Rock hope you are taking it mega easy hun.  Looking forward to hearing your news next week.  PMA!!!

Hi everyone else  

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Louisa,

Happy birthday   for the other day, sorry i missed wishing you to have a lovely day! Really hope you enjoyed your day  

Hope you enjoyed your tapas and drinkies   last night hun

I will be asking just that Lou, about the probe whilst waiting for funding, thanks  

Wont be long or you transfer now Lou  


Hi Mrs R,

Hope your keeping well, lots of   and   and   to you  


Hi Armi,

Hope your well 


Hi Julie  

Hi Lola  

 to everyone else 


Cant believe my first appointment is on monday, it got really frustrating waiting at one point, and now its here...gosh, its seems to make it a little more real!

Take care everyone

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Louisa! Armi - that's good to know about the 2kg. I was the same in my last tx but put it down to the stims and i haven't had those for the fet, it's totally down to stuffing my face in the 2ww! Not much pma today. For a few  i had sore boobs but now that has gone. I was telling myself that it was too early to be a symptom anyway, but i guess i'd rather be feeling something than nothing.Oh well xmas pressies will cheer me up, doing xmas tonight with dh's folks as they r away for 25th.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs R               keep the faith.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Armi x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

HI girls 
just a quick one before i get stuck into the christmas cards....

Mrs Rock pma all the way for you.  Relaly thinking of you. Good luck hun!!   

Karen good luck for tomorrow!! Bring your scarf and gloves so you're cosy all day long.  WIll be looking forward to hearing your news!

Well AF has arrived today which means my luteal phase is 13 days long.  Within the "normal 12-16 days" so I'm ok with that.  Bit longer would have been better but nevermind.

So only one cycle to go now before starting yeh!!  So really hope this cycle will be back to normal so that my proper cycle starts around 12 Jan ish with 1st scan around 24th Jan which will be good....

Take care all & hi to everyone else

L xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Lou, 
i am planning to wrap up, weather's been freezing hasnt it, but not sure what to wear? Would you just go casual but smart?  

Im glad your cycle is working out to how you want it, brilliant!!  

Karen x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies -  

Karen - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you  

Lola - Hi, hows things ? you are so right I think 2010 will be special for us all aswell...  

Armi - Hi, hows things ? Not long til you start D/R  

Louisa - So pleased AF has arrived for you today (sounds a bit weird saying that) , only one more cycle to go before you will be starting  

Mrs Rock - Hi hows things ? Hope you managed to enjoy your last day off work, good luck for going back to work on Monday ! Nice to hear you have been taking it easy since ET, and that you have treated yourself to a few things  

Hi to Ceri & Manny  

AFM - Still hanging in there, keeping busy with christmas stuff, hoping AF doesnt show her face til at least the 7th Jan... god feels like I am wishing my life away ! 

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Louisa33 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Julie - yeah it's difficult isn't it - I too don't want to be wishing my life away .  How silly would that be eh?    But anyway hope your AF is 7th jan on the nose or late.  But look, if it doesn't, so be it.  Just one of those things...  

Karen - wear whatever you're comfortable in hun.  Comfy shoes is a must for you will walk your little feet off.  Layers good as it's quite warm.  You shouldn't be having any tests tomorrow so no worries there.  Bring a notebook to note things down you might forget?

L  x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220361.0


----------

